# IVF Wales cyclers part 9



## Shellebell

happy  and  



This was the last list, from 24th Aug so presume you need to update   

Mrs Thomas............Stims 23rd Aug  
Jo1985.................... Planning appt 25th August
Marieclare...............Results appointment 26th August. CRMW 31st August. 
Sam...................... Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
RachelC27..............Cycling September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sep
Emma (Venus)..........Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Diddy16.................Cycling Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks Shellebell   

Morning ladies

I'm soooo sorry I haven't been around for a while.  I've had a lot going on and wanted to put tx to the back of my mind until my next cycle.  Well.....my next cycle is here at last!  Today is day 3 of af and I'm going down the clinic at 12noon for my baseline scan for the 2nd IUI.  I just realised we haven't chosen a donor for this cycle so hopefully there'll be something available down there today!!

Anyway, enough about me!!  How have all you lovely ladies been doing?  I haven't been logging into FF so haven't kept upto date for the past month.  So...when I get chance, I'll read back over the previous thread to see what's been going on.  I hope everyone's well and that tx is being kind to you all.

Oh...and a friend I made on the LGBT boards has just found out she's pregnant from her 2nd IUI with no meds and no trigger shot!  So there's hope for us ladies yet!!

Emma


----------



## Queenie1

just marking x


----------



## jo1985

whooooo hoooooooooo yey girls my af has arrived finally phoned hosp today and changed my scan appt for tues as i start on the menopur tom and ill be on it 4 days by time scan comes. cant wait now my other thinks im strange that im getting excited to inject but like i explained everything ahs come down to this day off starting the meds and getting on the long road to having a baby

venus nice to have u back hope all is ok and thats all went well with scan x

hi to all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Venus, hope your scan went well
Jo, great news you're on your way, I know what you mean about being excited, although I was quite scared too

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Sam76

Thanks for the prompt with the list Shelle  ... just updated me...


Mrs Thomas............Stims 23rd Aug  
Jo1985.................... Planning appt 25th August
Marieclare...............Results appointment 26th August. CRMW 31st August. 
Sam...................... Stimming started 31st Aug - EC planned for w/c 13th Sept
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
RachelC27..............Cycling September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sep
Emma (Venus)..........Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Diddy16.................Cycling Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011

Jabs going ok - 2 bleeders tonight tho   but feeling pretty chilled... too busy to be thinking about things too much which is great x

Hi Jo, Mrs Thomas, Queenie (Happy Anniversary) and Venus


----------



## sun dancer

Welcome back venus 
gd news jo that ur af has arrived and u can now start ur injections 
hope everyone else is ok 
glad the jab's r going ok for u sam


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello me mateys!!  

Mrs Thomas............Stims 23rd Aug  
Jo1985.................... Planning appt 25th August
Marieclare...............Results appointment 26th August. CRMW 31st August. 
Sam...................... Stimming started 31st Aug - EC planned for w/c 13th Sept
Emma (Venus)........Stimming
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
RachelC27..............Cycling September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sep
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Diddy16.................Cycling Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011

Jo:  That's great news about finally getting started.  I was excited too when I got my af last month.  I was excited and smiling like an idiot right up until basting day and then I started to feel quite mixed emotions.  I hope it all goes smoothly and that you are lucky with a 1st time BFP.  Update yourself on the list (copy & paste then update your details)

Sam:  Ooh I hate it when they bleed.  Sometimes I get no blood at all and other times I can't get it to stop.  

Hello to everyone else.  Still haven't had chance to update myself so I need to get round to that.  Just wondering if Queenie and Pix have had their lap appts yet!?

AFM:  Had my baseline scan yesterday.  Everything looked good - no cysts this time round and my ovaries are clear of polycystic 'things' for a change.  So, had my bag of goodies and started injecting last night.  And those who know what a scaredy cat I was last month will be shocked to hear that I did it WITHOUT numbing cream!!  But I did raid the freezer and found a handy couple of sprouts to put on my belly first.  It actually worked the same as the numbing cream but without the mess and waiting for 45mins for it to work.  Sooooo, I'm back on that rollercoaster for the 2nd time.

Had a lovely week at the caravan with Cezza and the dogs.  I think we have the best spot on the best site in Brecon.  I'll never tire of the view of the Black Mountains.  We came home on Wed night and are off back up there tonight.  It's my new little getaway to take my mind off the trials and tribulations of tx.

Emma


----------



## jo1985

ah emma glad to see u had a gd time away and that its destressing u . got my first injection later soo looking forward lol
Mrs Thomas............Stims 23rd Aug 
Jo1985.................... stims 3rd september
Marieclare...............Results appointment 26th August. CRMW 31st August.
Sam...................... Stimming started 31st Aug - EC planned for w/c 13th Sept
Emma (Venus)........Stimming
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
RachelC27..............Cycling September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sep
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Diddy16.................Cycling Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick q from me and I'll pop back later. Got EC tomorrow and know you can't use sprays, etc. Washed my hair this morning and used hairspray without thinking. Should I rewash for tomorrow or will brushing it out be ok? Wasn't planning on washing and faffing in the morning but will do if it'll make a difference.

Thanks

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

rewash it hun, no products at all and loads of luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok, thanks Kara, knew you would be along with an answer..x


----------



## tinky2511

hi ladies, just a quick update on my situation, sorry if it sounds a bit me me me, just need to get if off my chest. hcg went up to 41, then started spotting yesterday so went in for another hcg test today, ivf wales didnt ring back with results so assume that level has fallen (didnt give me a repeat prescription for any of the drugs im on).  So taking it as a bfn ( fingers crossed its not another ectopic). Not sure where we go from here.

Mrs Thomas best of luck tomorrow, jo good luck with your stims x


----------



## jo1985

yey just done first jab dp was ment to do it but was faffing and saying dont watch so tookit off him and done ti lol looked so tiny amount in syringe x


----------



## Sam76

Mrs T good luck for tomorrow   

Jo - well done on the jab   

Tinky - thinking of you   must be so hard being in limbo and not knowing. I'll keep everything crossed in the hope that you get better news but here for you whatever xx


----------



## kara76

tinky its awful not knowing and they should have called you back, hugs

jo well done on the janb

sam so so close to your scan now, hope your well

venus hope your well

everyone else hiya


----------



## jk1

Hellooooooooo everyone,

Tinky - thinking of you hun....hope you hear something from them asap xx

Jo - well done on your jab...i always do them myself too as I know DH would faff and annoy me!!! xx

Venus - your second go has come round sooo soon...good news about no cysts hun good luck...xx

Hi Kara, Kitty, Julespenfold, Jule, Sugar, Sam, Queenie, Miriam, Mimi and everyone hope you are all ok xx

AFM...we got back from Tenerife last night...so glad to be home and picked up my furbaby so we had lots of cuddles last night!!  It was so hot out there...we had an African heatwave for most of the week so managed to get a good tan - although i think its fading already!!  Got about another 3 days till AF starts which will be my last one before my next TX so this time next month I will be v excited!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend,

Jo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

tinky thinking of you and hope things are ok. clinic should have phoned you to tell you not keep you waiting till monday. 

jo well done on jabs.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry forgot to post on this thread yesterday, quick update as I'm still pretty sore 

Got 8 eggs, 6 mature and 2 immature but 1 matured last night so Lyndon did ICSI on them all and all 7 fertilised. Sooo pleased, DH can't take the smile off his face and keeps shouting seven in a Len Goodman style !

ET Tuesday or Thursday depending on how they do.

Speak soon,

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

mate i am so so chuffed for you, lyndon working his magic


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mrs T, that is fantastic news! Love the Len Goodman SEVEN!!! Keep resting and good luck for next week x

Tinky, that was bad of clinic not to get back to you, hope you hear something soon   

Sam, great news on your scan and best of luck for the next one 

Jo, well done on starting your jabs, good luck hun

Good luck for follow up Helen, hope you can get a plan

Jule, good luck with starting dr this week 

Fingers crossed for all those cycling at the moment, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news mrs thomas. so pleased for you. good luck for et


----------



## trickynic

Excellent news Mrs T. I laughed out loud at the SEVEN! comment. Best of luck for ET


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - fab news...well done you!! bet you can't wait for et now xx


----------



## Vixxx

Just marking!

Welcome back JK1 and congratulations Mrs T!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Evening laydees!!

Jo:  Well done on starting jabs!!  We're gonna be cycle buddies then   

Kara:  Hello - what's this staff training thing then?  Are you gonna be a mod?  I've missed so much of this thread.

Mrs T:  That's fantastic news!  Aww I'm so chuffed for you and wish you loads of luck with ET.  LOL @ Mr Thomas   

Tinky:  I think that's so bad that the clinic didn't ring you back.  Especially on a Friday when you can't do anything for the whole weekend and are probably worried sick.  I hope everything's ok   

JK1:  Sounds like you had a lovely holiday - I'm jealous of your sun tan coz the only tan I'll have this year will be a St Tropez spray one!  Yep, they do fade quickly and in a few weeks I'm usually as white as Caspar and feeling like I never had a holiday at all.  Hope your tx comes around quickly   

Hi everyone else   

AFM:  Lovely weather at the caravan yesterday but raining all day today.  We still enjoyed it tho and didn't wanna come home again.  I never thought I'd be a caravan person but I'm hooked!!  

Been jabbing for 3 days and have a follow up on Tuesday.  Hope everything's behaving itself and my follies are growing nicely.  I'm hoping for more than 1 this time round.  C'mon twins!!!

Emma


----------



## jo1985

emma - yey a cycle buddy i took my third jab tonight and dont know hether its just me or the drugs working but i feel like i got period cramps ?? i got scan appt tues what time ur appt? glad u enjoy caravaning we love it but was strange gettignon plane first time in 5 eyars for a holiday lol

mrs T - wish u luck with et.


hi to everyone else xxx and


----------



## Sam76

just a quick one from me following a busy weekend....

Still a happy jabber (6th stimms jab tonight) - tummy a bit bruised but all going ok. Had a few heavy aches on right hand side today. Scan tomorrow morning to see how follies are doing   

Fab news Mrs T - have blown you some bubbles to wish you luck for transfer. 

Hello fellow jabbers - nice to see cyclers thread busy with some action... not long til others join us too x

 to all. xx


----------



## sammy75

good luck for transfer mrs t, and good luck to those who are jabbing that's the part  i'm dreading this thread is getting busy now so hoping for lots of bfp's in the next couple of months, i'll keep popping on to see how everyone is doing, bye for now sam.


----------



## pickwick

Just marking.  Good luck to all you cyclers.xxx


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls! hope everyone is doing ok and big   to anyone who needs 1!  all gone a bit quiet after menopur gate with the pharmacist, bloody af didnt even turn up! so be starting  northesterone in a couple of days, not that I mind that much cuts out the guesswork. Just another probably stupid question... wot will I need to take to the hospital with me on the days of EC and ET? I know that ur only there for a few hrs but Im presuming u must need sum things just in case? xx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Rachel - you only need a nighty as far as I can remember. Don't wear any make-up, deodorant or hair products. I also took an MP3 player with some relaxing music on for EC.


----------



## marieclare

Best of luck to all cyclers hope you are all doing ok. Nic thats a good idea about the ipod think I might have to try that myself!! xx


----------



## RachelC27

thanks trickynic! oohh yeah thats a good idea i'll take my i pod, think I'll treat myself 2 a nice new nighty then, hope u and the babies r ok!  

Just been 2 visit my cousin in hosital, she's 37 weeks 2day, but broke her leg in 3 places on sat! Its all fixed with pins and screws + shes in traction! and if that wernt enuff baby looks like he wants 2 come out sooner rather than ltr and shes had a show 2day! Dont know how she'll manage the labour, docs reckon natural birth be the best option! puts my worries for today into perspective a bit! xx


----------



## jo1985

i just read my booklet from ivf wales and says for ec no make up perfumes deo etc and dressing gown and nighty not pjs and i pod while in ec room and a book or mag for when ur waiting it will take 30-60 mins and can go home within 2 hours but cant drive thats all mine says im treating myself to new nighty too   rachel c27

got my scan tom to c how follies r doing been on menopur 4 days  so fngers crossed all s gd x

trickynic hope all ok with babies and tha x


----------



## PixTrix

sorry I haven't been around much recently but I have been silently reading and thinking of you all.

Wishing you all lots of luck, I will look forward to seeing some lovely BFP's

I spoke to Mr. Griffiths secretary today and she told me that they are only just doing the laps on the July breached waiting time patients and not likely that I will get mine until the end of Oct or early Nov. She said that her manager is in the process of contacting patients to ask if willing to have op with another consultant to speed things up. Not really happy with this, I want Mr.Griffiths but the thought of November is killing that would mean no tx this year. Its been a long year since my last tx as it is. I asked who the other consultant would be so that could so some research to check reputation etc but she didn't know it would just be who is available.

I am having a scan on 24th to check swelling so will take it from there


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks Jo, For some reason seems I dont have a lot of info, next appt gonna make sure I get every boring bit of info given 2 me! good luck with the scan, hope theres loads of lovely follies 4 u hun x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update off my mobile and I'll come back properly tonight. Recommended to go to blasts as all 7 embies doing well so ET Thursday for me.

Think I'll go for 2 if I get the option but need to consider the pros and cons so any advice welcome girls 

Thanks

Mrs T
x


----------



## jo1985

just got back from scan didnt know the woman who don it tbh didnt like her follies havent grown enough so got another scan thurs so 2 more days off menopur she said dependin on size thurs may up drugs .


----------



## PixTrix

That is fab news Mrs. T. Lyndon is really taking care and you will soon have beautiful blasts on board. How many to put back is a tough one, for me it would be two but like you say you have got to weigh up the pro's and cons. Good luck x

Try not to worry Jo, there is time for growth and an up in the dose can do the trick. They may want to stimm you for a couple of days longer which may put EC back a couple of days so you've got some nice follies there. Good luck. Was this your first scan? If so this is often the case because they scan you earlier than normal on the antagonist in case there are signs of overstimming


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope you all ok, had a call from jodie to say treatment will definately be going ahead for me so now i can try and be stress free for the next 5 weeks. bye for now sam.


----------



## jo1985

pixtrix yeah first scan since been on meds so hopefully thurs will have better results or they ll up meds . . So happy sammy 75 you can start tx


----------



## jk1

hey sammy - that's fab news!!! we might be cycling around the same time xx

Jo - i bet they will have grown by your next one...good luck huni xx

Hey Pix - hope you are ok xx
Jo xxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks girls, yes and hopefully we'll have some bfp's to celebrate for xmas, good luck to everyone cycling atm and good luck to the 2 week waiters.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girlies!

Mrs Thomas:  That's great news about your embies!!  Good luck for Thursday!  Sorry I can't advise you coz I don't know much about IVF.

Sammy:  That's great news that tx is going ahead for you   

Pix:  Aww that's a hard decision about the consultants.  Nov is a long way off and you've been waiting for so long already.  Mr G must be one hell of a gynae coz everyone wants him!!

Jo:  Were you at the clinic today at about 11:30am?  I came out of the  room and I'm sure I saw you.  You looked familiar but I couldn't work  out how!  Were you there with your other half?  And did you see that  awful ignorant foreign lady?  She didn't speak to me for the whole time I  was getting scanned.  I just laid there wondering why she was making  all these funny faces at the screen and it went on for so long I started  to worry.  But I think she just had a terrible bedside manner!  I've  never seen her before either!  Don't particularly want to again TBH!
  
  My follies are small as well Jo but are you doing IVF?  I'm doing IUI so  not really sure how it all works with IVF.  Did they tell you how many  and what size etc?  I have 5 altogether....the 4 on the left are 11mm,  10mm, 9mm and 8mm and the one on the right is 10mm.  I've got another  follow up on Friday so hopefully they'll grow by then.  This time last  cycle I had a 13mm and 2x10mm - the 13mm grew into a nice follie but the  2 smaller ones shrunk back to nothing.  I really hope these likkle ones  don't shrink coz I need 2 biggies for my twins!!!  C'mon follies -  blooming grow mun!!
  
Hello to everyone else   

Emma


----------



## jo1985

hi emma didnt notice ya soz so was not just me them i thought she was rude kept goingt in folders readin notes and didnt talk through my scan kept makin faces to thank god not just me she didnt tell me how many just small i said how small she said small she was so rude hope its not her thurs


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo:  You wouldn't recognise me from my pic coz my hair is long and black now - in the pic it's short and wild and reddish!  Yep...she was very rude.  I felt very uncomfortable in the room as the seats were so far away from the desk.  Then in the scan room she was standing there while I undressed (they usually allow you to get undressed and sit on the bed in private) and she didn't give me any paper towel to go over me.  I really don't want to see her again.  There's no excuse for bad manners!  Don't worry too much about them being small.  You've got time to catch up and increase your dose.  I hope you get to see one of the nurses next time as they're lovely and really make you feel at ease.  Plus they talk to you through the scan, tell you what they're seeing and even show you the screen.

Oh...and in the rush to get outta there, I put my knickers on back to front!  I wondered why they felt small on the back so went to toilets in Tesco and noticed what I'd done


----------



## jo1985

she stood there when i undressed to didnt cover me or give me anythin to wipe didnt talk to me through scan just made faces which scared me didnt like her at all. Was you sittin next to me outside scan room ? Just felt so in personal marie has always scanned me am she s lovely makes you feel at ease . It seemed quiet down hosp today not much staff around either had tn have more bloods done to as didnt do the all last time. Was that doc a locum not want her thur


----------



## marieclare

Hi girls, your scans don't sound very nice today   
Did the lady have short curly hair and sound a bit Polish? If so I think she is called Jo, she is a gynae doctor who i think came from the royal gwent last year. I have had scans with her in the past and i also found her rather strange and not that gentle.
Definitely say something if you are not happy - i know its hard as they should be guiding you.    


Pix sorry to hear there is still no progress, its ridiculous how long you have to wait.


----------



## jo1985

yes marieclaire her name was jo and sounds like her couldn t understand her properly . So she works there full time en ? Just found her odd


----------



## jo1985

pix i understand how you feel bout mr g i dont know his work but i work for him as a nanny to his kids and he s lovely


----------



## trickynic

Girls, you've just reminded me of when I saw the same doctor at my 7 week scan - it's all coming back to me now. The night before, I had a bleed and was really worried that something was wrong. Her bedside manner was not the best! and she said before she scanned me that lots of people were getting bad news that day! Even though everything was ok, she didn't really reassure me during the scan and I left the room in tears. Jodie caught sight of me and arranged for me to be rescanned by someone else. Luckily I didn't see the same doctor again!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Trickynic:  That's bloody terrible.  Why have they got someone working with such delicate cases if they can't show any empathy or respect to the people they are treating.  Makes me so mad as manners don't cost a thing.  What an awful thing to say to someone who's clearly worried sick.  But after seeing her yesterday it really doesn't suprise me.  At one point I didn't quite know what she was asking me and she got very stroppy and corrected me.  Pfft!   

Jo:  Yep, when I came out of the room I sat in the corner seat by the nurses room then the doc called you in.  I wish it'd clicked who you were then I could've warned you about her.  I think I'll mention it to Jodie next time I'm down there just so they're aware of how uncomfortable she's making people.  


Whinge alert:  Someone keeps waking me up by ringing my house at 8am with a witheld number but I'm always too late to catch it.  I'm gonna go spare when I finally get to speak to them.  I need my sleep and don't like having to rush out of bed to the phone ringing!  I always think it's bad news at that hour!  It's bad manners to ring people before 9am or after 9pm - they are the rules - grrrrr!


----------



## jo1985

i think jodie was the one who took my blood on thurs seemed lovely. just praying that someone else scans me thurs as im going on my own to this appointment 
emma ah guted didnt talk to u but u look compleatly diff from ur pic wud never had noticed u lol.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yep, I do look really different Jo.  I always look different.  My friends have been known to walk past me in the street coz they don't recognise the latest hair style/colour!!  And the 6 stone that I've gained in the past 2 years doesn't help - I don't even recognise myself in the mirror these days - and that's when I can manage to see past my chubby cheeks!!!   

Jodie is soooo lovely.  I hope she'll be doing my basting again.  Oh lord, if that doctor is due to do it I'll cancel the cycle!!  I can imagine she'd hack me to bits!!


----------



## jo1985

ah emma not that bad mun you looked lovely . I was in gym this morning at 9am tryin to shift my hol weight . Lol nuts or what. I was bit like you wen i was younger always dif hair colour and style lol


----------



## kara76

i remember jo, i kinda like her but i too found she didnt cover me over, typical gynae if you ask me, the only time ive been covered over is having treatment and never at any of the horrid tests! if ever your unhappy or unsure speak to someone ladies, nurses are usually the best lol


----------



## jo1985

had scan today marie did it yey . Got 6 on right side 7 on the left biggest is 11 them 10 and 9 so stayin o menopur till sat then start the cetrotide with it . Got scan tuesday she s not upin dose happy with it as is . Feel so much better today and reassured that i know whats going on


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo, I'm so glad you came out of there feeling better about it today. I hope they have a bit of a growth surge on the weekend! 13 is great!

This is completely off topic:
Do any of you know of Brookes restaurant in Talbot Green (there's also one in Cardiff)? It's that one on Talbot Road that was painted purple with the canopy over the entrance. Well, it is by far my favourite restaurant in the whole wide world - gorgeous posh nosh. Well, they've had a refurb and have renamed it La Luna. I had a phonecall yesterday inviting us to a red carpet launch night on Friday. I feel so special (ha ha) but I'm not suprised I'm a valued customer after the money I've spent there. Anyway, they said they're making it more affordable with black board specials but will still have the same exceptional quality of food. So, I'm highly recommended it to you all and maybe sometime we could go there for one of the meets. I'll see if I can get a menu or at least some prices when I'm there tomorrow. I seriously hope they still do my favourites!

Emma


----------



## jo1985

ah sounds lovely there emma me and dp always lookin for new places to eat mayb am option for a meat up . . Glad all ok she showed me them all and that just i bumped into the parent i work for down there and they dont know i having tx very awkward as he doctor x


----------



## PixTrix

sounding great Jo, Marie is lovely.

whens your next scan Emma.

Hope you get your AMH back soon Marie.

Who else is in the middle of tx? Sorry I am a bit lost at the mo, but good luck to one and all xx


----------



## jo1985

btw found out my hornne level is 46. 1 . Dont mean anything to me lol


----------



## kara76

good call venus of the venue, sound special and fancy going to a red carpet event woo hoo

hiya pix hun hows you?

jo your amh level is high if its 46 no wonder you are on antagonist


----------



## VenusInFurs

Kara:  I think they only rang to make sure they get fully booked!!  Shame it's not free!!  But I'm looking forward to it.  Any excuse to go there!

Jo:  That is high!  Mine is 24 point something and Marie said that was high.  I think it means they have to be careful with us in case we overstimulate.  Have you got PCOS?  That's they reason they said mine was quite high.

Emma


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post to say ET went well and I have two embryos on board, yay!

Mrs T x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Mrs T:  Yay!!  That's great news!!  Lots of relaxing and feet up now until OTD!!  When will be your OTD?  I'll add it to the list.


----------



## jo1985

ah wel done mrs t . Fingers crossed for bfp x emma no not got pcos high hormone level explains alot as my mates call me jeckal and hyde lol .


----------



## helen_26

That's great news Mrs T, best of luck.

Hi everyone else, sorry I've not been around and goodness me there is so much to catch up with.
I've finally been for my follow up today. Saw Mr G who was fantastic as usual. They were all very happy with my cycle, we were just unlucky that it didn't work.  The next cycle is going to be an Antagonist cycle with gestone support ,but as it's on the NHS we have to wait approx 6 months until it's our turn again. On the plus side it gives me pleanty of time to get back to a healthy weight again.

Hope everyone else is fine whatever point you are at.


----------



## sun dancer

Great new's for u jo1985 that's a gd number of follies well done 
how's thing's going wiv u venus hope u keeping well 
how is everyone else


----------



## jo1985

thank you sun dancer . Hopefully they all have eggs in there got another scan tues . Howr things with you


----------



## sun dancer

Hia jo1985 things r gd thanks just waiting 2 start my nxt tx in oct i hav never wished my af 2 show sooo much in my life lol 
cant wait for it 2 show nxt wk then its 4n clinic 2 make an appointment for 3wks later 2 go through everything 
Gd luck for ur scan on tuesday


----------



## sammy75

congrats mrs t on being pupo.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish all the best for those of you having treatment at the moment.

Sorry for lack of personals but I am thinking of you all and following your journeys.

Hi to everyone else,

Kitty XXX


----------



## jo1985

sun dancer i was the same this month had all my drugs and appt s booked willing af to come and 3 days late messed up all my dates and that lol praying ur af comes ontime for u oct be ere b4 u knw it xx


----------



## jo1985

helen 26 what time was ur appt today i was down hosp 1145 am xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, TMI warning. Just had a tiny bit of pinkish discharge. Could it be implantation bleeding or am I just wishful thinking ? Thanks


----------



## helen_26

Jo, I was there at 9.30 so was long gone by the time you were there.

Mr T, sending lots of sticky    to you.


----------



## marieclare

jo well done on your scan all sounds like its going really well. you have a similar amh to me, mines 50 (or it was last time it was tested) and the clinic were very careful with me. I would say put your first scan out of your mind because thats only done early to make double sure you are not overstimulating. So really its good there wasn't much to see then. Good luck with the cetrotide saturday, i did find that a bit tricky but that might just be me being blonde lol. take your time with it

emma have a great time at the restaurant it sounds lovely. 

helen glad you got your follow up at last, sounds positive and i think its good that they are trying something different, i think it helps to be positive about the new cycle. 

sundancer hope your af comes soon
Mrs T will say good luck again but i've put more waffle on crmw thread lol
Hiya Kitty hope you are ok


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls

Mrs T:  I hope you're putting your feet up and looking after those likkle embies!!  I'm not sure about the pink stuff - it may just be a post ET thing but then I don't know how soon implantation can happen with IVF.  I hope it's that tho!!   

Marieclare:  Thanks - I'm looking forward to it but dreading getting ready.  I could quite happily sit here and watch the rain under my fleecy blankie!!  Where's the warm weather gone!?

Hello Kitty - hope you are well!

SunDancer:  C'mon af!!  I know how you feel.  I'm wishing my life away since starting tx as there's always a date to aim for!  But wishing for af is not something I thought I'd hear myself say.  Good luck for your cycle in Oct.  It won't be long - Sept is going so fast!

Helen:  Good luck with reaching your goal weight.  I wish I could do something about my weight.  If my IUIs are unsuccessful I'll need to start dieting ready for IVF.  I'm gonna need all the help in the world!!

Jo:  What's next for you now?  Have you got another scan booked?  I don't know the process with IVF so sorry for my ignorance!

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all well and keeping dry in this awful weather.  I hate drizzle!!  I'd rather it just pelt down, with thunder and lightening!  Where's that lovely sunshine gone?  Gone til next year now I expect!


AFM:  Well, it's all happening really fast for me now!  Had my scan today and they've booked my basting for Monday 12noon!!  I can't believe it - woowoo!!!

I have 2 follies - a 17mm and a 12mm (plus itsy bitsy not worth counting ones).  So a few more doses of Gonal F should fatten them up for basting on Monday!  

I had Jo again.  Was gutted when she called me in - I thought 'oh noooo why I can't have a nice nurse to scan me'.  But I was more prepared for her this time.  I actually found her ignorance quite quirky today.  I don't think she means to be rude - I think it's just her way.  She made a big sound of glee when she saw the follies - I had to giggle after she'd been so silent at my last scan.  But she bloody hurt me!  I'm feeling sooo tender down there and the scan thing was really painful - more than usual.  I feel like a freak because nobody else finds it painful.  

The only downside about Monday is that Cerys can't be there.  Her bosses won't let her have time off and I'm sure they're just being awkward as usual.  I know lots of you ladies go on your own but it's really important to me that Cerys is there at the conception.  I want her there and want her to experience as much of this as possible.  It's really unfair that they're taking that away from her just coz they can't be bothered to get someone from another office to cover her.  Plus I'm scared going on my own coz I know it's gonna be painful again and I don't wanna make a fool of myself on my own.  But I'm gonna dwell on it.  I'll be a wreck on Monday but not gonna worry over the weekend.  There's nothing I can do about it apart from secretly hate them and wish them all a nasty tummy bug!!  ha ha   

Catch you all later!  Gonna get ready for my night out now....my belly's rumbling just imagining the menu...nom nom nom

Emma


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everyone!
Congrats Mrs T. Does sound positive! Fingers crossed for you!
AFM-had my treatment planning appt yesterday with JE. She thought is was going to be a 5 min thing and started to explain how she would get my notes photocopied so I could take them to CRMW as they were no longer treating self funding patients at IVF Wales due to the NHS backlog. I said 'sorry to interupt but I'm in the diary for November!'. To say she was surprised is an understatement! Bless Debbie! If it wasn't for her putting me in the diary for EC when I spoke to her at the beginning of August (I'd phoned in a tis as AF was early) we'd have to start the process again at CRMW! Needless to say it was a bit of a rush through the paperwork etc and my baseline scan is booked for 2nd Nov with potential (fingers crossed) EC the 16th.
Last night I got worked up about the fact that I'm going to be on the highest dose possible due to my low AMH so, if treatment fails there will be nowhere to go. The only option then I guess will be DE. Something I still need to get my head round. Still-must stay positive.
Reading your posts I hope I don't come accross the dreaded Jo! Apparantly a new embryologist is starting soon to replace the locum. 
Good luck and 'Hi' to everyone!
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Venus well done on your scan, loads of luck for Monday

Hi Diddy, at my last consult I was told due to my low AMH I may not respond and might only get one egg, DE was mentioned to us but it's definately not something we would consider so we decided to give it a go and if all failed would go forward with plan B - adoption.

However, got 8 eggs, 7 matured, all fertilised, 3 got to blastocyst by day 5 and am now going mad on the 2WW! So against the odds you can have some luck so keep positive. Best of luck for your upcoming treatment

The clinic called me earlier and put my mind at rest that the spotting and bit of cramping is just post ET stuff so I'm a bit calmer this evening, well for now.., lol

Mrs T x


----------



## Sam76

Another quickish one from me - not getting much ff time in at the mo!

Had another scan this morning - Jo did it and I have to say, i like her. have seen her a few times before and have never had any issues with her at all. She's pretty straight-forward in the way she does things but get the feeling that she really knows what she's doing with the scanning. She was standing next to me when i got ready for the scan but after 6 years of ttc and ovarian cysts i'm so used to whipping off my knickers for scans and procedures that it doesn't bother me in the slightest   

lining is fine (7.7mm)  follies all coming along nicely - about 15 altogether over 10mm (biggest about 24mm) evenly shared between both ovaries (and a fair few smaller ones that prob won't come to anything) . Left ovary still high but looks like starjumps might help (thanks sarah for suggesting i check out that thread   ) Mrs T - you are now the star-jump guru- hope all'sgoing good for you and congrats on being PUPO. How long was there between starjumps and going into theatre  do you have to do more than 10 if your ovaries are very high? EC booked for Monday so hoping for a relaxing weekend x

Diddy - good to hear things sorted for your cycle hun.

Hi emma, marie, jo, kitty, helen, sundancer, sammy and anyone i've missed xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sam, wow your follies are doing so well, a great start to treatment.

As for being the star jump guru, well that's something I never thought would happen, lol. I actually didn't believe him when he said to do 10 star jumps so I had already got onto the bed in theatre when he asked me. I said I thought he was joking but Debbie took me to an adjoining room so I could star jump in privacy! Not a good sight in just my nightie, ha ha. They had no problems reaching my ovary so I guess it could have worked!

Mrs T aka Star Jump Guru


----------



## Sam76

Lol thanks Mrs T. starjumps mean you can't hold on to boobs to keep them in nightie - so will have to make sure i do it when no-one's looking  x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No, I held on, didn't want two black eyes to go with ET, lol. Good luck for EC on Monday, I will be thinking of you starjumping! x


----------



## Queenie1

sam good luck for monday for ec hope  you get some good eggs. enjoy the star jumps.lol

venus good  luck for basting on monday. how mean of cerys' work not letting her have time off. i'm sure you will be fine the staff will look after you.

jo glad scan went well and good luck for next one.

good luck to everyone going through tx.

afm still no news on lap.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping in to catch up - it is getting busy on here again!

Queenie, sorry you still have no news about the lap   

Venus, hope all goes well on Monday - that's come round quick! Sorry you will have to go on your own, I'm sure Cerys will be there for you at home when you need to take it easy.

Sam, go girl with the star jumps and avoiding the black eyes lol! 

Mrs T, glad Amanda managed to put your mind at rest, it does sound like they really have the personal touch which is great. Hope you can stay sane (ish) on the 2ww

Good luck with your cycle Marie, keeping everything crossed for you 

Good luck for your next scan Jo, sounds like follies are doing well

Glad you managed to get sorted for your tx Diddy, good luck!

Helen, glad your follow up went well hope the wait goes quick for you

Sorry if I missed anyone thinking of you all xx


----------



## jo1985

emma - im having icsi but due to high amh having more scan marie said to kepp eye on me. when i have scan tues she said they ll book in ec was provisonally booked for 13 sept but abviously af didnt wnt to behave lol have a fab time at the meal tongiht  and gd luck for basting soz  cerys cant get the day off gutting i went to my first appt thurs on my own is very weird but she ll be there when u get hope u get lots off tlc. i dont really know much bout iui so bth same boat lol

mrs T hope u r ok and resting up ..

sam gd luck for ec   all goes good


----------



## trickynic

Hi - just popping in to say best of luck to everyone having treatment or on the 2ww   . Finding it difficult to keep up with this thread but that's a good thing as it shows how many of us are having treatment at the moment - hopefully it will result in a lot of BFPs!!!!!


LOL at the starjumps   . Never heard of that before!


Also, I just wanted to add something to the comments I made about Jo at IVF Wales as I don't want people to worry about seeing her. Although I found that her bedside manner was somewhat lacking, I only saw her once so don't want to make too much of a judgement. Like you Emma, my DH found her to be quite quirky and saw the funny side of the weird faces she was making as she scanned me


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks everyone for your comments. Thanks especially Mrs T for your encouragement. I'm really happy for you and hoping you get your BFP and that the rest of your 2WW goes quickly! How much longer to go? I know I need to wait and see what happens with my treatment but I can't help but worry. DP is against adoption but says he would be happy with DE-it's me that's struggling with that one! My AMH is pretty non existant so not just low. I definately ovulate but, like a GP said the eggs might be rubbish! If I was on the NHS they said they wouldn't do treatment with my own eggs as AMH is so low. We just wanted to give it at least one try though. My latest FSH is 6.3 and progesterone 20.3.
Good luck again to all you lovely ladies.
xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you are all ok, i wanted to know  what is the difference in treatment planning and scheduling coz i already had treatment planning in march and the letter i recieved with dvd is a scheduling appt are they the same thing, what usually happens at this appt and will my husband have to attend as well. speak soon, sam.


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you ladies going through tx and sending lots of baby dust.

Sticky vibes for you Mrs Thomas.

Sorrt Cerys can't be with you Emma, good luck

Follies sounding good with you Jo

Hi Sam, I thought that they had started doing planning and scheduling appoints together, but been so long for me now I could well be wrong. At your scheduling appoint you will get booked in the diary for provisional egg collection and get your dates.


----------



## sammy75

thanks pix, do you know if they give you the drugs on this day as well or do you get them delivered?


----------



## jo1985

hi i had a treatment plannin appointment in august had my drugs scan and was provis booked for ec to .


----------



## PixTrix

yeah as Jo said you will get your drugs and needles. You may find it beneficial for DH to be there because they will instruct you how to do the jabs. I found when it came to doing them I was checking with DP about what they had said


----------



## jo1985

yeah i took dp as they went through all the forms we had sent through post and nice to have dp to refer to with drugs as he draws them up for me.


----------



## sammy75

thanks alot for the info girls, i'm starting to get pretty nervous about the jabs but i'm sure i'll be fine after the first one, good luck to you both i do follow everyone but there is too many to remember all names for personals, speak soon, sam.


----------



## jo1985

just done my first cetrotide injection vand was ok actually hardly hurt sammy nothin to worry about i say gota be done if means getting the end result we all desperately want . Good luck


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi everybody hope you dont mind me joining in, I have been on the Oct/Nov thread.
Have my 1st treatment planning appointment in 4 weeks
(Yay Kara finally here)

Bit concerned though as after speaking to Gemma i believe I should of by now had some scans done prior to appointment.
My DH and I went to clinic the other day and had our bloods taken (HIV, HEP B&C,AMH)
But I have had no scans, what scans do i need to book in? as i really dont want to prolong treatment any longer.

Kara: Am I able to call the hospital for my blood results as I really dont want to wait 4 weeks for the results to HIV, HEP B&C. I know normally they cannot give this information out via the phone, is there any other way of me finding this out?


----------



## jo1985

i didnt have scan till appointment . And i had all my bloods done then to cuz i phoned hosp to have them done before but they told me to wait till appt . Dont know if they ll give ya blood result over phone but can try


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Leighsa, they wouldn't give me my AMH result over the phone when I was waiting but agreed to put a copy in the post to me. They are quite reluctant because people may have questions about the results, hope this helps.

Mrs T


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Mrs T I was hoping for HEP B&C , HIV results. they said my AMH should be about 6 weeks due to them having to go to Glasgow.

Weird about the scans as been told they should be done now-ish
What scans will i be having and what are they for? when i go in


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I've not had treatment at IVF Wales but at two other clinics have had no scans before treatment planning appointment


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I think i'll give the clinic a ring 1st thing Monday morning to double check there timescales.

x


----------



## jo1985

you ll have a transvaginal scan to check your ovaries etc


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Leighsa

You won't have any scans until you've had your planning appt.  I'm having IUI so they do a baseline scan (that just means a scan on day 1 of af to check your ovaries etc).  Then they do more as you go along to see how the follicles are doing.  If you're having IVF/ICSI then it'll be a similar I assume.  A scan right at the start of tx to see your ovaries and then regular scans to see the follicles growing and to make sure everything is progressing.  It gives them a chance to change your dose of medication before your actual tx day.

I hope that helps and welcome to the forum!

Oh and they won't give any blood results over the phone but ask them to pop them in the post or call down for them if that would be convenient and not too far.

Emma


----------



## jo1985

hi emma how did your meal go hun was it good


----------



## kara76

sam good luck with ec monday


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya Jo!  

Yep it was fantastic!  Cost a small fortune but well worth it!  

We had a mixture of breads with olive oil and balsamic dipping sauce to share.  Then for starters I had goats cheese and red onion marmalade in a filo parcel served with a fancy beetroot salad.  Never had goats cheese or beetroot before (sheltered life) and really liked it.  There were some amazing looking main courses but I went for sirloin steak (really good quality steak) with peppercorn sauce (not like any other peppercorn sauce I've ever tasted - this stuff is to die for!) with crispy onions and tomato compote - oh and huge homemade chunky chips!  Then for dessert I had what I always have coz I'm an addict - Eton Mess.  Cerys ordered a chocolate fondue thinking it was a cake (duh) and ended up with a huge fondue all to herself with all different fruits to dip in!  Trust her!  I was so embarrassed watching her with that all to herself when it was meant to share!!   

Anyway, the place is looking really good but I don't see how they say it's more affordable as the prices haven't come down.  But they've started doing blackboard specials so maybe that's what they meant.  But then I don't think it was that expensive to start with.  I'd much rather pay a bit more for good quality food than pay the prices at Harvester, Beefeater etc for junk (coz they're not that cheap unless you have the meal deals).

I really think people should try it if they have a special occasion or something coming up and Sunday lunch is amazing there.  The gravy is sooo special I can't describe it.  My mouth is watering now!!

How are you Jo?  I hope everything goes well at the clinic this week.  Hope you have EC soon   

Sam:  Good luck for your EC tomorrow   

Hello everyone else.  Bit of a 'me' post there but I'm so passionate about good food - you'd know if you met me and my 5 bellies!!


Emma


----------



## VenusInFurs

Kara:  Aww lovely picture of Tyler


----------



## Diddy16

Leighsa,
Have you had an HSG to check tube patency? Maybe that's what you're thinking of? Other than that I'm having IVF, starting in Nov and will just be having a baseline scan first day of AF. I rang for my blood results and, while they said they couldn't tell me over the phone, the nurse did say all were fine. All I needed to hear! Apart from my AMH that is. That was c**p and they asked what I was expecting as it was my 2nd test. I said very low. Only then did they tell me. AMH can be back in 2 weeks if the batch is sent off quickly-my first one was back in 10 days!. They can't give you results over the phone for obvious reasons really-they could be a shock, you could have lots of questions etc. I'm sure yours will be absolutely fine though! Try not to worry and give them a ring tomorrow.
xx


----------



## jo1985

hi emma glad you enjoyed meal it sounds lovely . I got scan tues and hopefully they ll give me ec date cuz i got let work know and my boss aint the greatest actually lookin for new job cuz off her . Good luck for bastin sammy good luck for ec x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Diddy no it's not the HSG I had then done about a year or so ago.... Im due to go in for treatment planning app after 1.5 yrs of waiting so it would prob be the baseline scan then i will need.

xxx


----------



## kara76

yum yum venus sounds lovely

jo glad jabs going on

leigsha you dont need a baseline til after tx has started

this thread is busy with new faces hiya


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say good luck Sam for EC and good luck Emma for basting x


----------



## trickynic

Sam - sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs for EC today. I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## jo1985

good luck to all having appointment s today . Sendhog positive vibes x


----------



## sammy75

good luck sam for ec, and good luck to anyone else having appt etc today, well i am very tired this morning due to watching my younger sister give birth to her daughter at 3.46am weighing 7lb 1 oz  and it was a home birth so all very calm going to get a couple of hours sleep now then back over her house to see how they are both getting on.


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for today Emma & Sam,

Hi to Jo, Mrs T and anyone else having tx right now I'm not very up to date with this thread but I'm trying    

Kara how cute is Tyler!!!!


Kitty xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just popping in to say hello and wish all those cycling at the moment lots of luck - I dont post much on this thread but I do try read and try to keep up with whats happening with you all. Its lovely to see the board so busy. 
x


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick post frm me wishing venus and sam gd luck for 2day x x 
also jo1985 gd luck for ur scan x x


----------



## jo1985

ah thanks sundancer tom at 11 mine is hope all good with you x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey everyone im pretty new around here , although Ive commented a few times on various posts i keep getting lost!!! but something has sent me here so here i am!

I started my ivf last Tuesday and have been taking Gonal f since then, i had a scan on Friday but my follicles weren't big enough. went back today. Good news my follicles have grown and start my second injection cetrocide today. i have to go back on thursday for a scan as i have pco they are keeping a close eye on me just in case. Fingers crossed if all is good on thursday i will have my egg collection monday!!! scary stuff now LOL 
Good luck everyone  xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Jo. I called the clinic this morning and spoke to Susan, have to say she werent the most hepful person to speak with, lol..
She wouldnt give me any indication on my blood result's (HIV, HEP B&C) quite alot of women have phoned and had been told they were ok over the phone I couldnt even get that.... Also when asked about my transvaginal scan she said to wait until my tx planning app in 4 weeks and they will arrange this then.

I were told that this would need to be done prior to my tx planning appoinment
Dont know why but I just feel like I get nowhere with the clinic when I call, its almost like im being a nusisance to them.


----------



## jo1985

leigha you wont have your scan till your appt it happens with us all i dont know bout blood results over phone i just waited till appt to ask if all ok but ended up havin some more as my ones were 2 years out off date. Just chill and wait for appt to come i say they explain all they need and book your scans in then x    blueeyedgirl glad you found the link to this thread . I started my cetrotide sat night alongside menopur got scan again tom having regular scans as keepin eye on me incase off ohss as got high hormone level hope they tell me a date for ec tom as its changed twice as im plodin along lol


----------



## Sam76

Evening all 

thanks so much for all the good wishes   
Emma - hope all went well for you today   
JO - Good luck for scan tomorrow - hope you get EC date   
Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for Thurs   
Leighsa - everything should be clearer at your appointment - not long now   - they've always done everything that needs to be done at the planning/schduling appointments that I've had or subsequent appointments when tx has started - I've never made a separate appointment with them for anything. 

Hi sundancer, Taffy, kara, kitty, nic, diddy and mrs t - sorry if i've missed anyone x

As for me...
EC was fine - can't remember much about it at all   . We got 11 eggs which we're thrilled with - think the starjumps helped   . Have been in bed all afternoon  with DH waiting on me - great stuff   . Feeling a bit crampy since the stronger painkillers have worn off but hot water bottle on tum and certainly not complaining.
Slightly anxious about the call tomorrow (as anyone is at this stage) ... will let you know what they say x


----------



## Queenie1

sam that is brill news 11 eggs is brill. good luck for tomorrow. 

emma hope today went well for you

jo good luck for tomorrow.

yrblueeyyedgirl welcome and good luck

hi all


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Glad EC went well for you Sam, enjoy being waited on   

Good luck tomorrow Jo xx

Only 6 days now untill my fist jab!!!

Hi to everyone,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam, what a great EC, glad the star jumps helped ! Can't believe I started a new craze, lol. Sending you loads of luck for the morning

Emma, hope it went well today

Jo, good luck for your scan tomorrow

Yrblueeyedgirl, good luck for Thursday

Hope everyone else is well.
As for me back to work today, hope it'll make the 2WW a bit more bearable, it already feels like ages and it's only been 4 days !!

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

sam thats great news, 11 eggs is brill

mrs t your such a trend setter


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks for all the good luck you sent me for today girls!!

It's all done and I'm now on my 2ww!  I was soooo nervous going on my own and after an hour in the waiting room I got myself even more worked up.  But when Jodie called me I breathed a sigh of relief that she was performing the IUI (as she did my last one and was aware of the pain I have).  Anyway, she could tell how nervous I was and was fantastic with me.  It did hurt but she was quicker than last time so it was easier to endure.  When I asked her why I find it so painful she said it's more than likely a symptom of my endo.  She also said that my cervix is very sensitive and bleeds when touched!  Strange but apparently nothing to worry about!

I came home and fell asleep on the settee!  Never normally do that but I think I needed it after the emotions of the morning!  

Sorry for lack of personals.  I'm exhausted!

Good luck for your appt tomorrow Jo!  And Sam, that's great news about your eggs!  Good luck for the call tomorrow!

Emma )


----------



## sammy75

well done sam.


----------



## sammy75

sorry venus must have posted at the same time as you, but good luck for 2ww hopefully you won't need another go    .


----------



## PixTrix

well done Venus, hope this is the one xx

Yay that is great Sam, well done and good luck for the call

Good luck everyone for this week


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Emma, good luck on the dreaded 2WW


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for the call sam.


----------



## jo1985

good luck for the call sam . Emma hope to 2ww will go fast . Off for scan today so good luck anyone with an appt today


----------



## Sam76

Thanks for the positive vibes and   ladies...
Good news for us this morning - 9 of our 11 eggs fertilised normally   (1 fertilised abnormally and 1 was immature)

Now have to wait for call on Thursday morning to see how they're doing and either go in for ET or try for blasts. 

I want to have acupuncture on day of transfer - before and after... so today's challenge is to work out how that'll be possible if ET is Thursday. 

If it's Thursday...
Hospital to call by 9
Need to be at there for 10:30 for transfer at 11.

The only way I can see it working is to ask hospital to call mobile, get to NHFC for 9 and sit in carpark ready for call, if it's decided that ET is going ahead, go in for acupuncture (assuming it lasts no longer than the usual 45 mins) then go straight to hospital - mmmm   I think I'll give NHFC a call and see what they suggest!

Think DH and I will go out for a meal this evening   and try to relax 

Jo - hope all goes well with scan today and Emma congrats on being PUPO


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yay Sam, well chuffed for you. I found the NHFC really helpful and flexible as they know that the timing isn't exact on ET. For the after session hey just told us to turn up as soon as poss after et and they'd fit us in. I'm sure they'll be as accommodating with how you sort out the before bit. Your plan sounds good - whatever is least stressful. It was the normal 45 mins session before and after. Enjoy your meal tonight   

Congrats on being pupo Emma, fingers crossed for you, good luck on the 2ww   

Jo, hope your scan goes well today

hope you are doing ok Mrs T and work is helping keep your mind off the 2ww madness

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kara76

sam thats great news well done,i knowjackie is pretty good about working around et


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks girls!! I'm taking it all in my stride this time around. Trying not to think too much about if it has or hasn't worked!!

*Sam:* That's brilliant news about the embies!! I hope you can get the acupucture planned around ET. I've never had it done myself - I'm a bit of a baby with needles - but I hope you get the benefits of it 

*Jo: * Good luck for your appt today - let us know how you get on. Hope you can have EC soon 

Hello everyone else. I haven't seen our list in a while! I'll copy and paste it when I get a chance so we can all keep up to date with things.

I don't suppose I can take anything for constipation?! Maybe I'll go buy some oranges!

Emma


----------



## jo1985

ah congrats emma on being pupo fingers crossed this is the one . congrats sam hope et is soon. mrs t hope the 2ww is not dragging x

apologise in advance if im winging just confused
well had my scan today lorraine done it and i had follicle that was 20mm some was 19 and 17 but then little uns was 11 and concerned she said that with my amh they should be bigger but yet on thurs was told they doing ok. gota keep on menopur and cetrotide till fri and have another scan as she spoke to grace but upping dose butthey decided against it and keep me on drugs and scan me again friday she sadi ec would be 20-09 and et would be 23-09 if all goes ok. just a little confused as dont think im doing very well and she didnt sound positive when scanning me. i asked bout et then as it s close to my bday and going to london and she was like well most women take 2 weeks off work but im not in that position to do it being self employed no work no pay and im not most women i cant sit still long enough to watch prog lol always on go its just me but her face was ahh wel like .

soz for the rant just feel like its going soo slow and no onme sounds postive hopefully more news fri xxx joxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww Jo   

No need to apologise!  We're here to listen to your rants.  I've had plenty!!

I really hope your follies have a growth spurt over the next few days.  Mine grew 6mm from the Tues to the Fri last week.  So there's every chance of good news on Friday.  I'm sorry they're not sounding optimistic about things.  I'm afraid that I don't know enough about IVF to give you good advice on it but I'm sure other ladies on here will be able to advise you.

What date are you going away?  If it's a few days after then it shouldn't be that bad - as long as you don't overdo it.  I don't think most ladies take 2 weeks off...do they?

You're sounding really down about it today Jo.  Try and remain positive.  I know it's easier said than done but all you need is for 1 egg to fertilise, preferably 2 and you've got enough follies for that to happen.  

Fingers crossed that things look better on Friday.  Try not to worry til then Jo   

Emma


----------



## kara76

jo what day of jabs are you on? most women dont sit around watching tv all day after et, some take time off but not everyone so try not to worry. 

venus you can take fibregel or get on some good old prune juice yuck


----------



## VenusInFurs

Eurgh prune juice LOL!!!

I'll try the Fibregel - thanks Kara


----------



## jo1985

hi kara im on day 12 off menopur tonight and 4th cetrotide tonight had to get more drugs today as only had enough till tonight as that was wat worked out at plannin appt .      emma im going to london day after et me and my little sis going for london fashion show


----------



## kara76

jo you might just need a few more days, sometimes it takes a little longer for the little ones to catch up


----------



## jo1985

thanks kara hopefully just feel like its all going wrong as when i had plannign appt dates were ec 13 sept and et was16th but everything changed know cant be helped just me having off day today .  can i drive afer et just so i know otherwise have to sort lift out for that day to .


----------



## PixTrix

Big Hugs Jo. Try to stay positive, there is time for the smaller to catch up. The date you get for EC and transfer is always provisional and very often changes because they don't know how your cycle is going to go so that is normal. As for ET they won't be able to say when that definately is until after collection and they know how your embies are doing. 

Hope the fibregel does the trick for you Emma! Taking it in your stride is a good way to go :O)

Not long now Kitty good luck

How are you doing Mrs. Thomas?

Well done Sam, sounding great. Good luck for transfer


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Jo - try and stay positive, you still have time as Kara said and it's quality not quantity remember. As for time off after ET I was debating that too, I had ET Thursday and went back to work yesterday, better for me to keep occupied. As for London I will give you the advice that the clinic gave me, don't do anything you would regret. I  took it easy for a couple of days because I wanted to be cautious but it probably isn't necessary

Sam - BRILLIANT news on your embryos, you must be excited. Good luck for the next few days 

Emma - hope your taking it easy and enjoying being PUPO.

As for me, thanks as always for thinking of me. Went back to work yesterday, taking it easy and making sure nothing stresses me out but glad to have a distraction. I wish the 2WW would go a bit quicker though, not sure I'll cope without testing early.


----------



## jo1985

hi mrs t thanks for your reply i just not in that position to take time off work my boss is really hard and havin trouble there atm as for london if hadn t paid so much  money and was talkin my baby sis who s super excited i wouldt had cancelled . Thanks to pix for your comment to


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo, I wouldn't worry about time off, I know one of the girls went straight back to work after ET and her lo just finished first week at school. As for London, just try and take it as easy as you can, does your sister know about treatment ? I'm sure she will understand how important this is. Like I said, key is not to have any regrets. Try not to stress, x


----------



## jo1985

mrs t - yeah my sister know s and is fab with it all just will chill out and i got a sit down catwalk to watch plus dinner so hopefully not to much on feet . Cancelled bday get to get together with the girls as was going out bowlin and a meal down bay the sat but they comin to mine for chinese lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls

Just a quickie to ask.......do you think IVF Wales will prescribe me crinone gel or something other than these awful pessaries?

They gave me bad thrush last time and I'm already feeling a bit thrushy after just 2 pessaries.  The nurse said I could try the other end but the thoughts of that mortifies me!!  

Does the clinic only give pessaries?

Emma


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Venus, thrush is horrid. The clinic generally use the pessaries or gestone injections for IVF.

The back door really isn't as bad as it seems. A lot less messy in fact.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Pix - do I have to?!?!    

Ok....I'll give it a go tonight.  Best I dig out the rubber gloves!!  

I feel like I have period pain today too - is that down to the pessaries as well?  They're evil likkle things aren't they!?!


----------



## kara76

those pesseries are nasty like blitters....back door really isnt too bad but watch out for soggy farts and im sorry to say but you might need the loo very soon after but try not too...i much preferred gestone


----------



## VenusInFurs

LOL Kara!!  Now I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls, just thought Id pop by and say hello!

Good luck 2 all during the 2ww and all those awaiting scans and appts, not got long to wait got baseline on the 27th yipee! Just LMAO at the pesserie stuff! I got In the bath with alfie the other day and 2 days ltr discovered I had thrush! bloody lidl bubble bath! seem to get it really easy so thinking bout asking for the gestone seeming as We gotta pay anyway.  Have told hubby i Appreciate we have to make cutbacks 2 afford tx but cheap bubble bath aint gnna be 1 of em!

On a more cheerfull note its Alfie's 5th birthday 2mrw! waiting for him 2 go 2 bed 2 put the balloons n stuff out! had a terrible birth and we both nearly died! so we always throw the biggest and best party!  Always get really emotional and spend most of the day in tears!  Wont be long girls and U will all be gettin bleary eyed at your childrens birthdays,  9 years ago 2day was told It was unlikely that Id hav children of my own and here I am fighting a loosing battle with curling ribbon and up 2 my elbows in icing sugar and sprinkles! (and loving every bloody minute!)

Guess wot Im trying to say is Dont give up girls miracles do happen and dreams do come true xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw happy birthday to Alfie Rachel


----------



## jo1985

ah happy birthday to alfie
 at the pessaries stories suppose got that to come.  just a question i just took my menopur and cetrotide injections and they bth really stung and had blood more a spot when took needle out this has happened last ngt and tonight am i doing anything wrong?? bloody bruised alst ngt did after 13 days on them these last 2 ngt s have been killers

high to everyone else hope ur all ok xx jo xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo, I remember the cetrotide being a right stinger and left me with a rash that soon cleared up and was nothing to worry about. You've prob got less new space to jab now too so will find you are more sore now. you will get a few bleeders too. When have you got your next scan? Got everything crossed for you, good luck


----------



## jo1985

hiya pix thansk for that just thought i was doign something wrong to have bleeders when havent yet . i finding brusing now as running out space using old sited etc. got a scan fri 11-30 am so fingers crossed all ok told my boss today i need monday off for hosp and she was ok ish bout it.


----------



## Sam76

Rachel hope you and Alfie have a great day   
Jo - good luck for scan tomorrow   
Hiya Pix   

Emma - I had cyclogest for my iui cycle and back door is def the best! 

Mrs T - hope all's going well for our starjumping guru   x

As for me - got DH to take me to Cowbridge for 9 this morning (took hour and a half to get there) in case I needed acupuncture before transfer today. Embryologist called at 9 and said that 4 of the 9 were doing well so they were recommending doing transfer on Saturday. I said we'd go for that   (I asked how all the embies were doing and she said that there were 'issues' with some of them - that'll teach me for asking   I didn't ask for any further info) Just   that at least 2 of the 4 keep going strong. Pretty sure we won't get frosties as we didn't last time - all I'm hoping for is to have good ones still there on Saturday to put back. I'd have liked to have gone for a wander in Cowbridge and had a browse and perhaps got a birthday present for MIL but DH (who is NOT a morning person) just wanted to turn around and come back home   

DH has just phoned MIL to say that we can't go to his uncle's on Saturday night for his b'day. Personally I would have tried harder to find a different excuse and not give the game away about tx (as no family and friends know this time around) but DH not comfortable about telling little fibs and without actually saying we're going in for transfer pretty sure that MIL now knows what's going on. MIL and SIL very close so can't imagine that it'll be kept quiet for long  - not a big issue and not going to dwell on it but would still rather that no-one knew.


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Rachel:* Lovely to read about you and likkle Alfie!! I hope he's having a fab birthday and hope you manage to see him smiling through all those tears  
*Jo: I used a frozen sprout on the area before jabbing - give it a go and see if that helps.

Sam: That's good news about the embies and ET on Sat. Wishing you loads of luck that the embies keep going strong and that everything goes well on Sat. Shame on DH for letting your secret out - men hey 

Emma  *


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Venus, yes pessaries are nasty, hope you've managed ok
Hi Pix
Rachel, what a lovely post. Thanks for taking the time to keep everyones hopes up. Hope you and Alfie had an amazing day
Jo, best of luck for the scan tomorrow
Sam, embies sound like they are doing great. We didnt get frosties either but as long as you will have the best on board keep positive. Hope ET goes well on Saturday. Yes, this starjumping guru is doing fine thanks ! I would kill my DH if he had done that but his heart is in the right place.

As for me, work is defo helping with the 2ww, no news here really which I guess is a good thing

Mrs T
x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

hope everyone on hear is doing well. good luck to all with app's. 

sam good luck for et on saturday. hope it goes well for you

mrs t glad the 2ww is going quick for you. 

venus hope you are coping with your 2ww ok.

jo hope scan goes well


----------



## PixTrix

getting closer to OTD now Mrs. T everything crossed for you.

How are you getting on with the pessaries now Venus?

Good luck for sat Sam

Good luck Jo


----------



## PixTrix

how did your scan go today yrblueeyedgirl? Hope all is well


----------



## jo1985

big hi to everyone hope ur all doing ok and to those on the 2ww hopeit s not to bad.

love to all x


----------



## Daizymay

Thread newbie alert! Hi all. Have been around a while and know a lot of you from other threads. Don't know how/why I've missed this one. Have been at IVFwales for 2years, due to start 3rd IUI next week and if that fails, in theory, I'm onto IVF for Dec time.
I feel I know so little bout everything. there was a link to IVF beginners guide somewhere, can anyone help me find it?
Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Daizymay


----------



## marieclare

hiya all, i've been away with work this week so need to read back properly and catch up. Sam good luck for transfer, I know exactly what you mean about people knowing, I can't stand it either, don't worry try and do some deep breathing and forget about dh letting it slip

venus hope pessaries are better. they are a pain in the **** so to speak


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Good luck for tomorrow Sam 

Hi to Jo, Mrs T, Venus 

 Daizymay I've seen you around. Here's a link to a patients perspective of IVF, I've found it very useful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0

Have a good day all,

Kitty


----------



## VenusInFurs

Heeellllooooooooooooooooo *Daizymay*!!! *waves* 

I was a bit confused when you said you're a newbie....but of course I know you from the other thread!!

I knew you were having tx in Wales but didn't realise it was IVF Wales. Glad you've found this thread!

*Mina*: Good luck for your blood results today - not that you'll need it 

*Marieclare*: I love that little bum smilie - well not so much a smile of course LOL!!

*Pix*: I'm getting on better with the pessaries now thanks. Still got a bit of a funny belly but that's ok. And no more thrush!! The things we have to go through!! I did wonder if I really need to be using the pessaries but every little helps and I'm not gonna stop using them just coz I've got a few yuk symptoms! 
*Mrs T*: When's your OTD? I'm getting confused without the list. I might go find it and paste it now! Good luck 

*Sam*: Good luck for tomorrow!!!

Hello Kitty, Jo, Queenie, Kara, Rachel and anyone else I've missed!

AFM: I am dodging chores at the moment and telling myself it's ok coz it's my 2ww. Somehow Cerys doesn't agree and is batting on about the mess here. So, I spose I'd better get my bum in gear today  . Still not going potty....just not allowing myself to think about OTD.

Emma


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies had my scan today jo done it   lol had student there to i only have 2 follies 24mm and one that 13 mm so she said that we sud abandon cycle . she had a go at me about my weight and bmi and asked am i nhs said yes and she sadi how did i slip through the net was very annoyed as i lost all my weight but then put it back on with the 2 years waiting anyway she sent me outside and told me to wait for grace to become available . after a 40 mins wait i saw grace who seemed lovely and asked how i feel about going ahead with 3 possible follies said wel dont knwo whats ur opion and she said she happy to go ahead and try as im only have one embryo put back in. felt a little downhearted today that there was not many , bu they wouldnt up my dose last wk as high amh grace said well atleast i got a chance to try with second cycle .

what do u girls think about going ahead with 3 follies??

booked in for ec monday 20th 945am had ovitrelle drug to take 1145 pm sat

sorry so personals not in mood atm  but  will do  laters   to all 

xx jo  xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, good luck for transfer tomorrow sam, nd jo it only takes one but can't believe the attitude with the doctor/nurse, how long would you have to wait for second cycle if this cycle fails but hopefully it won't      .


----------



## marieclare

Hi Jo I can't believe what was said to you!!!!!  It doesn't seem fair that this is classed as a full cycle if you abandon before collection when there has been opportunities to up your dose... i know they have to be careful with high AMH but it should be safe on say day 5/6 to up the dose depending on the number of follies. 
If it was me I think I would go for the collection, you have nothing to lose at this stage and who knows you might even find there are more than 3 after the weekend. Sammy is right it only takes one     Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## jo1985

sammy 75 i dont know how long i gota wait if had to have another go. i know it only takes one. just didnt know what to do and was on my own today so went ahead hope it pays off.

marieclaire marie and lorraine bth on last scan have gone an asked bout drug increase but have come bk saying no keep the same .

am i rgt in thinking that each follicle has one egg inside 

well hopefully one fertilises we  ronly having one back in as we were told we cud only do that as my age but we had talked bout it and one embryo was all we wanted back in .

thanks for ur comments xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo, 
sorry seems you have had a naff day. This is my opinion based on my first cycle which was anagonist because of elevated AMH, like you. Debbie did my final scan and as soon as she seen that I only had a couple of possible viable follies she told me straight away to convert to IUI. I did this knowing that there was practically no chance in our case of an IUI working, although for many there is every chance of it working, but what it did mean is that it safe guarded our NHS IVF which I restarted at a later date. If I were you I would ask the clinic to convert your cycle to an IUI so that you can start afresh with another chance for IVF on the NHS with another protocol.

There 

At the end of the day though, it has got to be your decision, good luck.


----------



## PixTrix

oop meant to add that there is no guarantee that each follie contains an egg, big hygs xxx


----------



## PixTrix

sorry to add again Jo, when I was going through this, there was only one NHS tx. But know I still would have converted. Maybe they don't allow this now that there are 2 nhs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo, so sorry you were disappointed. My advice would be to go for IUI if you get the choice and keep your IVF cycle for better odds. I had an abandoned cycle although it wasn't at IVFWales and when I went for a consult with JE she said that it didn't count as an IVF attempt as far as the waiting list went so it's worth considering.

Having said that it does only take one so if you decide to go ahead you may still be lucky. I was told not all follicles have eggs and about 70% fertilise. Only you can decide what to do but I hope my experience helps.

Keeping it short tonight as DH has been putting negative thoughts in my mind so feeling a bit :-( he wants to know how soon after 5 day transfer we can test because he's struggling with the waiting? And I was going with the flow, never thought he would cave like this !

Mrs T x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww Jo     

What an awful decision to have to make.  And I can't believe what Jo said to you.  I actually made a formal complaint a few months ago - it was about several matters but one of them being the rude comments that JE made about mine and Cerys' weights.  She told us sternly that we needed to lose weight, including Cerys, to prove that we were fit to be parents (not exactly in those words - but that's how we took it).  

Anyway, with that aside, I would also recommend converting your IVF to an IUI.  Jo, this cycle has been a bit of a guinea pig with regards to working out the medicines and dosage to give you.  I wouldn't waste it on an IVF with low odds.  I'd use those lovely follies to go for an IUI (as they're great for IUI) and take all that's been learned into another cycle of IVF so that they can get better odds for you.  Is there any reason why they put you only put you on the IVF list and not IUI?  They put me on both so just wondering if there's a reason for you just being IVF.

Try not to be disheartened and upset over the weekend.  It's a really stressful time and there's nothing you can do over the weekend.  I'd ring them early on Monday morning and speak to whoever you feel you can talk to down there.  Tell them you want to convert to IUI and hope that they'll agree.

Of course, the choice if yours Jo and that's just my advice.  Good luck with whatever path you decide on.

Hope you're ok

Oh and Mrs T - awww tell hubby he'll have to wait!!  Is he a naughty boy at Christmas too?  Does he go looking for his presents?  But seriously, I can understand his feelings.  I was the same last cycle but this time I can't do it to myself.  The only way to get through it (for me) is to block out all thoughts of a possible BFP.

Hello everyone else   

Emma


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies thanks for comments they said cant do iui as i got male factor fertility dont know much bout iui tbh


----------



## marieclare

Ahh great advice on the IUI girls, I didn't realise they could still class it as an abandoned cycle before EC, I had this thing in my head that they classed it as started once you start stimms. 

Jo even if IUI is not an option it would be worth checking if you could abandon at this stage and still be entitled to 2xNHS cycles?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well if IUIs no choice Jo then go for it and put all your positive vibes into those follicles for Monday. I thought I would have 6 eggs max so was expecting 4 fertilised but we got 8, 1 immature and all 7 fertilised. So you never know until you get there. Try not to stress, easy to say I know, and stay positive. Best of luck for Monday x

Emma, no DH isn't usually naughty like that. I think because he's having a wobble and thinks it's gonna be a BFN he wants to get it over with. And I've been like you, putting testing out of my head.


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Jo we have got huge male factor and they still advised us to go for IUI. We had not even half the recommended swimmers that they like for an IUI but for the sake of safeguarding a proper go at NHS IVF we went for it.


----------



## PixTrix

they might have people in for ET or EC tomorrow so is there anyway you could ring and speak to somebody firsth thing in the morning?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good advice Pix, definately worth calling and talking it through now that you've had time to consider properly.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww that's gutting Jo. Well, they did say that you only need 1 egg to fertilise. Now that we know IUI is not an option, I'm sure the girls will come back with advice based on the IVF. I personally wouldn't want to put it off and would have one hell of a dilemma trying to make that decision. But then again, if you only have the 1 go, I might want to save it for better odds - it's so hard.

*GIRLS:* If an egg didn't fertilise or wasn't good enough for ET after she's had EC, could she abandon at that point or is that classed as a full cycle?

*Mrs T:* Awww it must be so hard for him. The not knowing really is a killer. We drove ourselves up the wall last time. I was absolutely convinced it had worked and Cerys was convinced it hadn't - I ended up testing early and got a BFN. That made me desparate for a BFP so I ended up testing every morning on the 2nd week and each BFN made me feel more and more depressed. It really affected me by the time it came to OTD. So, that would be my reason for encouraging you not to test yet. It would be too early for a BFP and the BFN will make you feel so low. My friend from the LGBT forum got her BFP a few weeks back and she'd tested every day - the feint line only showed up on day 13. But both of us are doing IUI so it's likely to show up a little earlier with IVF - but I think now is too soon. I hope you both get through it. It's really hard I know


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yep that's good advice from Pix.  And try phoning tomorrow - I bet they won't answer the phones - you know what they're like down there and probably won't have admin in - but you could try.  And if not, ring them on Monday morning and talk it all over with someone you trust down there.


----------



## PixTrix

you'd need to phone the upstairs unit tomorrow as there won't be anybody downstairs. Not sure what the number is but switchboard would put you through


----------



## PixTrix

Venus once you have had EC it is classed as a cycle. How long until test day for you now?

Hope you're ok Mrs. Thomas and Mr. Thomas is patient for a little bit longer!


----------



## Sam76

Jo - sorry you're having a tough time at the moment. Whatever decision you make needs to be right for you. When you've decided don't look back, just throw everything at moving forward, whichever path you ultimately take   

Emma and Mrs T - hope you're staying sane   


Hi Pix, Marie, Kitty, Sammy... and everyone else   

Quick one from me as I'm going to veg out upstairs and watch a film for a bit. All went well with transfer this morning - we now have 2 good quality blasts on board (Picard 4AB and Janeway 4BB - DH likes star trek   ). They'll call tomorrow to let us know if any of the others have made it to quality required for freezing but not too worried as we're in the best position now that we've ever been in   . Not sure if it's the Gonapeptyl for the endo that has improved embryo quality but things definitely looking better this time. I know that that's not necessarily a good indication and that people get positives with seemingly poor quality embies and those with perfect ones don't get the result they want... so not getting ahead of myself but very happy with where we're at. Acupuncture after transfer was relaxing and listened to my post transfer meditation on the ipod so doing well mentally   

have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## Queenie1

sam congrats on being pupo. glad to hear everything went well and that you are feeling positive. hope dh is waiting on you. rest up and take care. 

jo sorry to hear things are not going too well. i converted to iui with male factor. (this was a self funding cycle so it was our choice) good luck with your decision.

mrs t and venus hope you are both coping on the 2ww.


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations Sam, sound like everything is going really well for you. 

Hi Venus and Mrs. T hope the 2WWs are going well.

Jo hope you managed to talk to someone at the clinic. I can't add to the excellent advise the girls have already offered you but sending you a big    and I hope you are happy with what you decide.

Hi to everyone else, it will be really ice to meet some of you in person next Sat.

Have a good weekend all, 

Kitty


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Sam and welcome to the madness of the 2WW. Great that you've got two blasts on board too. Take it easy and enjoy DH looking after you x


----------



## jo1985

hi kity 71 thanks i hopefully will be there sat be nice to put face to all ur names lol


----------



## marieclare

Sam brilliant news so pleased for you, 2 blasts woo hooooo


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi Girlies!!!

just a quick update as to where i am. had a scan & blood tests Thursday all went well, had a call friday i have egg collection Monday morning!! all moving very fast now. So i have just finished all my injections! 1.15 am!!!! i had to take my very last 1 so fingers crossed for monday!

hope everyone is doing ok im finding it hard at the moment to read some of the posts , cos they been messing my head up  reading some of the story's makes you think a little too much sometimes!  i started thinking what if..... but i need positive thinking!!! 

So good luck xxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone on this thread. Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on where everyone is but am pleased to see so many of you having treatment at the mo. Best of luck to everyone, especially my original cycle buddy Sam   . I think the fact I gave birth the same week as your second treatment must mean something - it's written in the stars! Sending you lots of maternal hormones    xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry for the negativity but so worried it's all over for me. Since last night I've had that very heavy feeling like I get just before my period. Had more cramping too. Keep popping to the loo because it reels like I'm about to start bleeding. Was really emotional yesterday too so not holding up much hope any more.


----------



## jo1985

ah mrs t hold on in there , big hugs . and praying it be a bfp for u . xx


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Nic that's lovely  I was wondering if there was an element of something written in the stars too.   The Bellamy family looks fantastic.
We've just had a call to say that one of our remaining embryos was good enough to freeze so we have one little frostie   (now called Sisko).

Mrs T - hang on in there hun    - I know it's very early days for me and it's easier to have a positive outlook at the start - I'm sure I'll be just like you shortly and know I'll find it hard to take my own advice! but for what it's worth I've been lurking and posting here long enough to see lots of people in your position who think it's all over and even have spotting and bleeding but then go on to have a positive result so until a definitive test is done, there's really no way of knowing   Is there something nice and relaxing you and DH can do to try and distract yourselves and take your mind off things? If you're feeling really anxious could clinic or GP do a blood test sooner than OTD (for peestick) to see if it's worked? xxx

Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for EC tomorrow hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for your kind words Sam, and excellent news on your frostie. I'm just gonna wait for the inevitable and trying to keep it together as I've got a big day at work tomorrow and don't want red eyes! Don't let my negative thoughts get to you, great words of encouragement for you from nic too. 

It's great to have such support when you need it most, is it just me or do you girls wish you had Kara on a hotline too ?!

Good luck for EC tomorrow Jo and yrblueyedgirl x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas sending      and    it is such a hard time but we are all here to help you through this. as sam said lots of people have af pains and spotting. so its not over yet for you. good luck with your day in work tomorrow. like sam said could you not ask clinic to give you a blood test.

sam great news on your frostie hope you have a good 2ww. 

yrblueeyedgirls good luck for ec tomorrow   


  
sending angel dust to everyone on 2ww.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Mrs T...awww, please don't feel defeated yet.  I really hope those feelings are something other than af.  It must be sooo hard, especially with DH feeling it too.  Hopefully, it'll all come good on OTD.  How long have you got left?  Maybe it would be an idea to have a blood test rather than wait for OTD.   

Sam:  That's excellent news about your embies!!  LOL @ their names!  Good luck with your 2ww and hope you won't have to be on the boards as a lady 'ttc' for much longer - one day you'll be joining those girls on the bumps and babies threads!

Jo:  How are you feeling today hun?  Have you had any joy getting through to the clinic?  How are you feeling now that you've had more time to think?

Hello to everyone else on here.  Can I just ask where the meal is next Sat?  I thought I had a dog show on that day but it's on Sunday not the Sat.  We may have to go to the caravan to fix our water leak but if not I wanna come to the meal.  Nervous as hell tho!!!  LOL!!  Time and place please ladies!

AFM:  Trying not to think about my 2ww so instead, I'll talk about my other topic of obsession!!  Likkle Sadie came 2nd out of 9 great quality show dogs yesterday!  So, I'm beaming and happy that my likkle girls show career is taking off.  If I never get lucky with tx I'll always have my 3 furbabies to keep me going.  I honestly never thought it was possible to love someone as much as I love them but I keep getting told that it's a whole different thing when you have your own baby.  I can't imagine what it's like but hope that one day I'll find out.

Bye for now!  And good luck with your decision Jo.

Emma


----------



## kara76

sam well done on your et and a frostie woo hoo

mrs t having a down day is normal huni, i know its so hard to stay postive and you know what, thinkking postive or negative means nothing and wont effect things so go with your feelings and tomorrow will be a brighter day


----------



## jo1985

emma - meal in the ty rhisna inn bridgend 1pm sat 25th september its my first one to please come and be a newbie with me.

as with regards to ec i didnt phone hosp as we decided to go ahead as grace did say she was happy to continue if she said no abandon fine  but if it dont work and we have another go and get to this stage with 3 i wi do somehting diff just fell that i got a give it a go i ve been very negative from teh start that tx wont work so feel i should go throgh with ec 9.45 tom morning got my dresing gown slippers nighty and book packed lol just got be at hosp by 9 am so am going to hit allthe traffic my mate givign me a lift.

gd luckto everyone else   to all and   for some bfp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Just catching up after a weekend a way. 

Jo, good on you for making your decision, it must have taken a lot of thinking over. I think Grace is brilliant, each time on my last cycle there were any queries about dosage or timing, she made the final decision and I have a lot of faith in her. Keep positive, you have lots to be hopeful about and best of luck for tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you

Sam, fantastic news about your two blasts on board and your frostie, really pleased for you. Glad to hear dh is looking after you well   

Mrs T, it's really hard to keep positive sometimes, just go with how you are feeling on the day and hopefully you will have let off a bit of worry and tomorrow will be a brighter day. Fingers crossed for you, as the others said there are so many stories about spotting and thinking af is around the corner and it turns out differently (me included...) - hope it will be the same for you

Emma, will be nice to meet you next weekend if you can make it, hope you are keeping sane

Good luck for tomorrow Blueyedgirl!

Good luck to all those going through tx and hope the wait goes quick for those who are waiting to start just now. Sorry I'm not more up to date, but will try and catch up more - things are moving fast on here.

Look forward to meeting some of you next week


----------



## sammy75

congrats on being pupo sam, and good luck for et tomorrow jo,      thoughts mrs t,  and hope everyone else is ok, bye for now, sam.


----------



## Sam76

Jo - well done on the decision good to hear that bag's all packed ready (don't leave it in the house like I did the first time we set off for transfer!)- all the very best for tomorrow   will be thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix

sending you a big hug and lots of positive vibes Mrs. T.

Yay great news Sam.

Emma congratulations to you and little Sadie you must have been very proud. Robert Alleyne off Dog Borstal was judging at Dogs day out today, he is so lovely. Didn't enter mine though we were too busy doing agility etc. Fab day hundreds of dogs of every breed all in one place my two were in their elements. Fingers crossed for test day x

Good luck for tomorrow Jo and well done on making your decision. Grace is fab and is important to trust in the docs. You really do only need that one embie x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone,

Good luck for tomorrow Jo and thanks for pm-ing me your number for Saturday   

Sending a big cyber hug to you Mrs T   

Just had my first jab and all went well. Just itched a bit for a couple of minutes, 1 down only about 40 odd more to go   

Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Kitty, here's to the next 40 odd lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Pix where was that?  I missed it!!!!  Would've liked to see your 2 doing agility.  I've never tried agility with mine but I've thought about getting some jumps and things.  They're quite expensive tho.  

Jo, I'm soooo glad you've made a decision - I didn't realise tomorrow is the 20th!!!  Didn't realise EC was sooo soon!!  OMG good luck.  I'll be thinking about you so let us know what happens.  Hopefully they'll find some good eggs in there!!   

Well done on your first jab Kitty!!!  Braver than me!  I had to use numbing cream on my first cycle and this time I went with a frozen sprout   

Hi Sarah, hope you enjoyed your weekend away.  Where did you go?

As for next week....it's only down the road so if we don't go to the caravan I'll come along.  Do I wear a red carnation so you recognise me LOL!!


----------



## Queenie1

jo all the very best for tomorrow.enjoy the sedation. hope you get some good eggs. it is quality not quantity that counts. grace is on fab doctor and so caring. 

kitty well done on your 1st jab. that is always the hardest it gets easier from here. well done.


----------



## PixTrix

It was in Pembrey country park Emma. Its been going for the past three years and is fab. Burns dog food arrange it in aid of poochie charities. So there lots of poochie things going on and stalls and dogs for rehoming, demonstrations etc. Jackie and tippy toes was there dancing too, she was on britains got talent. I'll keep you informed for next year! Yeah agility equipment is expensive I got a few bits


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies thanks for the comments and positive vibes hope it goes ok .thanks for all you comment s took them all into consideration but had to decide took last jab 1145 last night will miss them love injecting lol. Can you recommend  anythin else to take or am i good with pjs etc. Good luck to all .KITTY well done on jab x


----------



## PixTrix

I thinnk you've got everything you need Jo. Just want to check tho is it a nighty or pj's that you have got cos needs to be a nighty. Remember not to use any perfumes or anything and not to have nail vanish on.


----------



## jo1985

pix yeah nighty had to go buy one today as only got one and is old and yuck lol i all in pink . Pink slipers dg and nighty. Lol am i ok with bubble bath tom morning or not


----------



## PixTrix

prob best to avoid anything perfumed. you're going to be very flash! Will be thinking of you. Enjoy the drugs!


----------



## PixTrix

I took a liner in case needed after ec as sometimes there can be some spotting. No deodrant to add to that list!


----------



## jo1985

ok thanks for that yeah was thinkin off puttin that in . Will i b aware off whats going on or not . Generally how long you down there 4


----------



## PixTrix

some are aware, others are not. You may hear them calling out numbers as they collect eggs. You will be monitored closely and if they feel you need a little more sedation you will be topped up straight away. I can honestly say that in my opinion it is not a bad experience. I felt no pain at all and can't really remember much and had to ask despite already being repeatedly told how many eggs there were! I think its usually around 20 mins in theatre, you'll then go back and have time to sleep it off and have a hot drink and something to eat before going home.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck jo, like pix said no smellies. not even hairspray or deoderant. 

i have always asked for plenty of sedation and i have never heard or felt a thing. my dh gets quite fed up with me when i get back from theatre as i keep asking the same question over and over. lol

also i take some food with me incase i don't like what is offered. i'm quite fussy with my food.


----------



## Sam76

Jo - I've been in for EC twice and don't remember a thing about either of them! sedation and pain killers rock!   

Jule - how's the DR going? 
xx

Hi Pix and Queenie   x


----------



## PixTrix

how are you doing Sam? Is it too soon in the 2ww to question your sanity lol


----------



## Sam76

Never a bad time to question my sanity Pix not sure about it at the best of times   doing ok at the moment - trying to stay calm and occupied - have properly discovered ebay and have bought loads of clothes over the last 3 days   think DH is going to go nuts soon as he gets all the paypal emails confirming I've paid for everything I've bid on. Will have to start selling things too to make space and money - will research how to do that tomorrow! x How are you? x


----------



## PixTrix

lol sane is a boring place to be!!! Oo naughty ebay has got a lot to answer for and just think when you get your BFP you'll go even madder on there!!! Just tell DH its what the doctor ordered!

Yeah I'm good thanks, trying to be patient waiting for my lap but got loads of studying to occupy my mind, or more like surfing the net instead of studying!

Got everything crossed for you and hope the 2ww fly's by


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for your ECs today girls x

As for me, nothing more to report. Trying my best to hold out til OTD Thursday


----------



## jo1985

well just gettin up and i absolutely full off cold sore throat and a nose like a tap great lol anyway hope all goes ok and get some eggs love to all . Good luck to others havin ec today x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for today girls       

Morning all,

I had an awful night's sleep last night, I dreamt all night about blood tests   DP and the cat (an 18 pound ragdoll who sleeps by my head) were both snoring and we had a massive spider in the bedroom just before we went to bed.

I'm hanging!!!   

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Good luck with EC today Jo, mine is at 11.15 .. might see you there!!!
btw ive been fine until now , lol i am now bricking it!!!! helpppppp!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo and yrblueeyedgirl:  I'm a bit late coming on to wish you luck but I hope all goes well with your ECs today!!

Kitty:  Oh nooooo, spiders!!!  I'd rather a blood test over a spider in my room anyday!!  I hate wierd dreams.  LOL @ the cat - me and Cerys have a dog each on our pillows and poor Billy sleeps on my feet!

Pix:  Have you got an actual date for your lap now?  

Queenie:  I'm a fussy foodie too!

Sam:  Oh now....repel the pull of evil Ebay!!  I used to be a Powerseller a few years back and everything was great - always had 100% feedback.  But lately I decided to sell a few bits and pieces of unwanted items and you wouldn't believe the problem buyers I've had - some of them don't even bother to pay.  I sold a £40 bottle of Elizabeth Arden cream (huge size) for tuppence and the buyer left me bad feedback saying it was fake!  I'm totally fed up with Ebay.  And watch those sellers - I bought some clothes in the past but they were never in the condition they described in the listing.  It's good (and addictive) when you find some bargains tho!   

There's only a few of us posting on here lately.  Where's everyone else gone?

Emma


----------



## kara76

good luck jo


----------



## marieclare

blueeyedgirl i am sending all the best wishes for your ec today.   

sam YAY frostie! thats lovely news well done.  

Jo massive good luck for ec today, hopefully you will be coming round now and you will have got a lovely few eggs to work with. Hope you feel better soon and the outcome of the treatment gives you a big surprise. 

hiya sarah jane and nic, hope you are both well!

kitty well done on the jab, thats the worst one out of the way now. 

Venus I'm still keeping an eye on this thread even though i'm going to be having treatment at crmw now so maybe there are others who are just on the crmw thread? 
xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you today Jo, I hope all has gone well.

Also thinking of you blueeyedgirl, you are probably just about to go in.

Few more days to go Mrs T good luck.

Good luck for your second jabs tonight Kitty and hopefully no dreaming!

No Date for my lap yet Emma, oh the joys of the waiting game!! How are you doing? I'm lost are you a week into 2ww?

Hia Kara, how are you?

Hi Marie, how are you doing? I keep an eye on the CRMW thread but still keep us all informed over here


----------



## VenusInFurs

Pix:  Yep I'm 1 week in!  Just had a 7dpo progesterone test to make sure I ovulated.  Results won't be back til Friday tho.  I always I ovulated as I have regular periods but apparently it's not always the case and with my pcos I thought I'd better check.  Can't believe you still haven't got a date!!  It reminds me of how bad it was when I was on the waiting list for tx.  I was messed about so much and it seemed to take forever.  Well it did coz it was nearly 2 years just for IUI.  Anyway, do you know when they're likely to get a date for you?  What is the lap for?  (don't answer that if it's too personal - I don't mean to be nosey - I had a lap to dx endo and then another to treat it)

Sam:  Oooh I didn't see the bit about a frostie!!  Well done!!!

Marieclare:  I didn't think of that.  Good luck at CRMW - I've enquired about egg sharing there and found them to be extremely helpful.  I'm keeping my options open in case IUI is unsuccessful.

Mrs T:  Hope you're feeling better today.  I'm starting to wonder about the result now - gotta try not to but it's so hard.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia girls havent posted for a while hope u all doing ok 
gd luck 2 the girls having ec 2day 
venus how u doing on ur 2ww ? hang on in there a wk has gone already  
well done sam and u got a frostie  gd on u girl hope the 2ww goes quick for u 
pix bet ur r gutted wiv all this waiting but hey gd things come 2 those who wait so fingers crossed it wont b 2 much longer 
as for me my af turned up bang on time whoo whooo lol i hav an appointment on the 11th oct 2 go through everything then my af is due on the 14th so i should hav baseline on the 16th then start my injections cant bloody wait


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies im home lyin on sofa wasnt bad at all its all a blur tho left hosp at 1 but time a lift came down to get me and get home it was half 2 . Starving atm had cup off tea and biscuits that s all . I had 2 eggs who hoo know it s not alot but i only had 2 possible 3 follies so its not bad i was expectin none . BLUEEYEDGIRL there was 5 people there dont know what ya look like lol but hopin it went ok x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yayyyy!!!!  Fantastic news Jo!!!  2 eggs!!!!  Good luck for your phone call tomorrow - hope they do well and fertilise tonight!!!


----------



## Kitty71

Great news Jo, rest up this afternoon    and good luck for the call     

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

thanks girls just glad there was some there . Yey x x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey Girls

Im also back from ECC,  i had 7 eggs! i'm pretty happy with that just hope they fertilise tonight!!!
As for PAIN OMG IT BLOODY HURT! i kept hoping he would give me some more pain killer but he didnt ... at least i dont think he did think i was asleep for most of it tho. 
Jo glad things are going well for you now

T/c everyone 

xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Well done girls sending       and       for gd new's moro when u get that phone call 
take it easy for the rest of the day thinking of u both x x


----------



## jo1985

blueeyedgirl you was in top right cubicle then i remember seein you and heard then sayin 7 eggs . Well done to you x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Woohoo that's great too yrblueeyedgirl!!!  Yay!!!

I know this is off topic and about my dogs AGAIN (lol) but I'm soooo proud!!!  We've had a show critique published about Sadie in Our Dogs newspaper and I'm sooooo chuffed coz it's our first one!  It's lovely and I can't stop smiling. 

Sorry guys.....just had to share that!    

Emma


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

yep thats right was you opp me? i did seee someone when i went to the loo lol someone in a white nighty? LOL could have been anyone!
t/c xxx


----------



## jo1985

opposite and down one had pink dressin gown on . Well rest up and fingers crossed all ok when get phonecall tom


----------



## marieclare

Well done both of you on your egg crops!

Jo you need to eat some food (not just biscuits)!


----------



## jo1985

they didnt offer anythin i grabed sandwhich on way out from boots .


----------



## PixTrix

oh flip just lost a long post!

Woohoo that is brill news Jo, good luck for the morning.

well done blueyedgirls that is fab good luck for the morning

Half way there then Emma, next week will soon be here. You should have ovulated with the trigger shot it will overide your normal system. Well done to Sadie, you must be very proud. They are running baout 2 months behind on laps at the mo, it was supposed to be in August but could be Oct/nov now. Be worth the wait in the end tho! Of course I don't mind you asking they couldn't get to my right ovary during egg collection so poss stuck with adhesions so they going to see if can be freed up. Also poss endo. Just got back from the docs with stronger painkillers so that should help with the wait!


----------



## sammy75

well done girls on egg collection and      vibes for your potential embies they'll  be back were they belong soon so good luck to you, and good luck to all of you on the 2ww, won't be long and hopefully i'll be joining you all, sam.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Jo & Yourblueeyedgirl, well done on your ECs. Rest up and take it easy, best of luck for your calls tomorrow xxx

Sam, hi glad you are coping well so far, I coped well on the first week too, since then, not so much!! You may have noticed from my panicking over the weekend.

Kitty, hope you have a better night tonite, I would freak out witha spider in my bedroom. 

Pix, thanks. Hope you get your date soon. 

Venus, you are doing great a week in. Btw, it seems busy in your bed, lol. My furbaby is too old to climb on the bed anymore so she sleeps next to the bed so we can keep an eye on her

Hi Marieclaire & Sundancer, my CRMW buddies! Not long now sundancer, woo hoo.

Hi Sammy, only 22 days til your appt, will be here in no time.

Afm, no further news. Still doing my best to hold out until Thursday for testing but it gets tougher by the day..

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news go and blueeyedgirl. rest up both of you and good luck for the call tomorrow.


----------



## Sam76

Congrats on EC girls and fingers crossed for your calls tomorrow   

Sammy - not long for you now - hope time flies, you'll soon be starting tx  

Emma - congrats on Sadie's write up - keep smiling   

Pix - I have endo (grade 4, everything stuck to everything - Mr G did lap in Oct last year and removed all bits affecting uterus, ovaries and tubes but they still couldn't get to one of my ovaries at EC for first IVF (Jan this year) - this time around I did 20 starjumps before going in for EC and they got to both!! I know that the op will have helped enormously and can't be certain how much the starjumps had to do with them reaching the other one but I'm sure they didn't hurt   - just something to consider when it's your turn x) 

Hi Marie, Kitty and Sundancer


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Queenie, sorry I missed you earlier

Sam, as starjump guru thanks for spreading the word, lol !


----------



## jo1985

loving this star jumping that sbeen started can just imagine u all now lol anythign as long as helps in it


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Jo and Yourblueeyedgirl hope you are both relaxing tonight and wishing you the very best for your calls tomorrow         

Mrs T not long to go now   

Hi Venus lol about your fur babies in your bed too. Good job I'm short because I have to leave a gap between my pillow and the headboard so the cat has room    any taller and my feet would be hanging out the bed. Hope the 2WW is going ok for you and for Sam too.

Hi to everyone else   

AFM no arachnids been spotted so far this evening, I dread this time of year when they come in and spring when they all go out again   


Kitty


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sam. I will most certainly be doing the star jump dance lol since Mrs. T and you have had star jump success for collection I've been thinking thats it not having lap I'm gonna get going on tx and let the star jumps do the trick lol I think there should be star jump meets and before food everyone should stand up and do them!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

You really wouldn't want to see me starjumping Pix, especially just before EC in just my nightie !! x


----------



## PixTrix

I bet it was very amusing Mrs. T. Was it a one handed star tho so you didn't get black eyes lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It was, how did you know ?!


----------



## PixTrix

lol I wouldn't be able to do it any other way, ouch lol


----------



## skyblu

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.

I have just started treatment for 7th and final time.
I had my 3rd scan today where they found 3 follies, not bad considering i only had 1 on Friday and a naughty cyst which is now shrinking (thank god) 

I am going back to ivf wales on Thursday and hopfully I can start the cetritide injections and then ec late next week  

Congratulations Jo and Yourblueeyedgirl I'm glad all went well today and heres big   for your little embies.

Sam 76 I also have stage 4 endo and am glad your star jumps seemed to work for you congrats and big  for your  little embies.

It is strange that there were 3 of us in the same place today and didn't know if we even saw each other   

Take care all
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Kitty71

Skyblu   

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle       

Hope everyone's good today,

Kitty


----------



## VenusInFurs

Morning.....'yawn'.....I'm so tired today.  

I'm starting to wonder about things now.  I promised myself I wouldn't think about OTD but now I'm looking at the dates and thinking 'when can I test'.  Ooooh....I'm just not gonna have any peesticks in the house til I need them.

Jo and yrblueeyedgirl:  Good luck for your phone calls today - I hope it's the news you're hoping for - c'mon likkle embies!!

Kitty:  I have to do the same - and the most of the time I have a corner of the pillow to sleep on - it really isn't on is it!?!  But they give the best cuddles - it's like having real live teddy bears!!!  Good job they have a bath every week (more often than I do   ) and are groomed every day to keep them clean.  I'm worried about what'll happen when/if I get pg.  We'll have to start introducing them to the dogs bed!!  But I miss them so much when they sleep downstairs   . 

Skyblu:  Welcome to the thread.  You've been through a lot with 6 cycles already.  I really hope that it's a lucky 7 for you.  Good luck for this cycle   

Pix:  Thanks for telling me about your lap.  I hope Mr G can sort all that out for you and fingers crossed there is no endo.  I have painful af too (due to endo but dunno what grade it is) and even after all these years I'm still trying to find a good combination of painkillers that takes the pain away but doesn't make me ill and sick in other ways.  Do you get pain every month?  

Well ladies - LOL @ all this talk of starjumps!  But I can kinda understand how it would loosen you up inside.  And it prob makes you feel less tense for the procedure.  Either that, or it gives the staff something to giggle to about


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Morning ladies!!

had a call about an hour ago, out of the 7 eggs i have 3 fertilized with another 3 looking like they might! So i have ET on Thursday morning, but she is going to call me back this afternoon to let me know how my 3 slow 1's are getting on!!!

Im sooo happy  i think i slept with my fingers crossed last night just in case LOL
Good luck everyone
xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

That's great news!!!!  Good luck for the other 3...let's hope you get some frosties.  And good luck for Thurs


----------



## jo1985

hjiya ladies had phone call bout 920 none fertilised . but im ok it was my decision to go ahead with only possible 2follies knwin wont get eggs. thanks for all ur support.

just question what happens now and how long till second go


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Jo  Aww im so sorry to hear that hun, i was thinking about you all morning.

I really dont know what to say 

Big hugs hun
xxxx


----------



## jo1985

im ok honestly no pity please it was my decision. glad u got 3 wel done fingers crossed the other 3 come gd to


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Jo so sorry to hear your news, hopefully you won't have to wait long till your 2nd go   

Blueeyedgirl that's good news fingers crossed for the others     

Venus stay away from the peesticks!!      


Kitty


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Omg!!! just had a call my other 3  eggs have fertilized!!!! i have 6 embies!!!! but still waiting on 1! she gonna call me at 2!


----------



## sun dancer

Jo im so sorry 2 hear ur new's thinking of u 
yrblueeyedgirl well done fab new's for u 
hope everyone else is ok on here 
venus hope u r staying away frm those peesticks x


----------



## PixTrix

welcome over to the cyclers thread skyblu, you'll  be in good company hear the girls are great. Fingers crossed that this is the one for you   

Now then Emma stay away from the pee stick shops!!!    Too early yet!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you    Can't really say that I get pain every month because of my pcos I am so irregular from the very rare 28 day, to the more usual 40 or 50 odd days right up to 71 on my last cycle!!! But yeah every AF I do get pain starts a couple of weeks before then gets at its worst on day one which is horrid then gradually eases off. Get niggles inbetween cycles too.

How are you doing kitty? Hope the injections are going well

Jo sorry to hear your news. You made the decision that was right for you as a couple.    All is not lost, knowing that you have another nhs go I'm sure is great comfort. For many couples the first cycle is trial and error. I know mine was. They now know how you have reacted and will have a plan of action for your next cycle and it was so important that they safeguarded due to your AMH. I think I read somewhere that that there will be a 6 month wait for your next go. Have you phoned for a follow up? I would do that soon because as you'll know the long wait for appointments. Loving your new ticker by the way. Happy birthday for Saturday, wow 25 :O)

yrblueyedgirl, that is great news congratulations good luck for transfer


----------



## Kitty71

I'm good thank Pix,

Feeling great actually although a bit cold today. Going to do my own jab tonight because DP doesn't think I'll be able too. God knows why    I'll show him!!

And no more spiders so far!!!

Kitty


----------



## PixTrix

lol thats the way kitty you show him!!! I always do my own jabs, for some reason the thought of my DP doing them freaks me out lol he is very clumsy!!
Glad the spiders are keeping away!


----------



## jo1985

thanks pix wow 6 months wait ah never mind loose some weight so wont be called a big girl agn lol glad u like my ticker love bdays lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo I'm soooo gutted for you.  I know you don't want any pity but we were all rooting for you.  You're taking it really well but it must still be hard for you.  It's more difficult getting rescheduled for another cycle of IVF (compared to IUI).  I think, although I'm not certain, that they have a waiting list for the 2nd NHS IVF too, although it's a lot shorted.  I'd recommend ringing the clinic to find out.  I hope it's not too long - you've already waited long enough.

Kitty:  Nooooo please don't remind me about the spiders!  I hate Sept too - we came home from the caravan a few weeks ago and I stood in the kitchen cutting potatoes - and next to me, on the wall, only a few inches away, was the hugest hairiest spider that ever lived!  Of course I went into my usual state of hysterics - full blown panic attack - hyperventilating, holding my chest and running on the spot, couldn't speak, just screeching like an idiot.  Cerys shouts 'whats wrong with you' and for some reason I screamed 'RAT'!!  She actually thought there was a rat but it was just my way of communicating the sheer size of the thing!  She hoovered it up in the hand held thing and then chucked over the back wall.  I was then shaken and freaked out for the rest of the night.  I wanted to know how the hell it got in when we'd given strict orders to the builders to fill in any crack and crevice throughout our house when we had renovations.  Even the cracks behind the new kitchen were all filled in.  And we have insect net things over the windows, sealed all around, to stop them coming in.  SO HOW DID IT GET IN?   

Pix:  Aw I bet it's a real nightmare having such irregular periods.  I have pcos but have been lucky enough to have regular cycles (very regular in fact).  I hate getting af and sometimes wish I could miss a few but at least I know when to expect it and can plan for it.  It must take over your life at times, as I know it controls mine in some ways when I know I'm expecting to be in pain.  My symptoms are more along the lines of acne and weight gain.  Pcos is a complex disease and is probably the reason why I also suffer from depression.  It's not nice to have at all.  Your pain sounds very similar to mine - I get it in the week following upto af (I also get really sore boobs and lower back pain, sometimes headache and feeling sensitive to light) and then the first 2 days of af are horrendous (it sometimes goes all down my left leg and feels like I've been punched in the thigh - strange that it's all from the ovaries) and then it starts to die down and is more like discomfort than pain.  They've told me that I have that because of my endo but Cerys suffers in EXACTLY the same way as me and her lap didn't show up any endo.  Either her cons wasn't very good (she's been advised to see someone else) or she really hasn't got any endo.  So, I guess the pain might not necessarily mean you have it....at least I hope not as that will be a relief to you.  Let's hope they get a move on with that lap appt so you'll know once and for all.

Emma


----------



## Sam76

just wanted to pop on very qucikly and say thinking of you Jo   and hope you have something lovely planned for your birthday - are you still coming to the meet?

Well done blueeyedgirl 

Kitty and Emma - have posted my spider story on the chit chat board


----------



## jo1985

sam 76 yeah still coming to the meet . dont knwo how long u ladies stay but i stay for a little while as i wna come back and se family and get ready for my girls ngt out . xx


----------



## jo1985

thanks emma everyone support has been fab love to all x


----------



## RachelC27

Hi all just thought Id pop by, just been LMAO at the spider stories! havn't had 2 many spiders yet but do get loads of woodlice! which I actually think I dislike more ergh!

Havnt had a chance to have a good read but Jo- Know u dont want pity but so sorry hun    Least they shuld get the dosage right next time like the girls sed, hope u dont have 2 wait long!

Emma- hope ur not going to insane waiting for test day! really rooting for u! yr funny stories really help cheer me up sum days!

yrblueeyedgirl- thats fab news!

Plus lots of love n  n   to everyone else xx


----------



## Queenie1

jo sorry to hear that i know how it feels as i have been through tx and had zero fert. at least this gives them a good chance to work out what to do next time for you and that they have had some eggs to look at. thinking of you. hope you get a follow up app soon so you can get answers.

yrblueeyedgirl congrats on your embies and good luck for transfer.

kitty glad jabs are going well

hi to 2wwers hope you are all staying sane and away from the pee sticks


----------



## sammy75

to jo,  hope transfer go well blueeyedgirl, hope the 2ww are keeping sane, and hi to everyone else.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your news Jo, hope you can get a follow up soon and the wait for 2nd tx won't be too long   

Sam and Venus, hope you are keeping sane girls 

Good luck for testing Mrs T 

Good news blueeyedgirl, good luck for ET

Pix, Queenie, hope you get dates for laps very soon

Hope your jab went well kitty, you show dh lol!

Hi to everyone x


----------



## skyblu

Jo - I am so sorry thigs didn't work out for you, I know you dont want any fuss but I think you are handling it very well .Here are a few big    fro me. 

I hope yor next tx goes well and you achive all that you want.xxx

Blueeyedgirl - congtars on your 6 embies, good luck on Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post to put you all out of your misery. Tested today and got a BFN. Know I'm a day early but also know it would have shown up if it was positive. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ps thinking of you too Jo x


----------



## sammy75

sorry mrs t   .


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry Mrs T    you and Mr T take care xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww Mrs T, I'm so sorry   
I'm really gutted for you and DH


----------



## jo1985

thinking off u 2 mrs t xx


----------



## PixTrix

You are in my thoughts Mrs. T. Take some time with each other, have a follow up and hope you find the strength to try again xx


----------



## BevFD

Hello ladies, starting my cycle on the 1st of October. It's made my head spin a bit - I was told next Jan/Feb!!! Only really sinking in today, feeling very nervous!!

Hope everyone is well,

Bev


----------



## Vixxx

So sorry Jo and Mrs T


----------



## skyblu

I'm so sorry Mrs T big


----------



## SarahJaneH

Really sorry Mrs T, thinking of you and DH


----------



## jk1

Jo...sorry to hear your news     

Mrs T....sorry to hear about your BFN     

Thinking of you both

Hi to everyone else

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam76

Mrs T so very sorry   hope you and Mr T are looking after each other x


----------



## Jule

SO sorry Mrs T and Jo thinking of you both          

Sam and EMma hope you are both doing ok. 2ww is such a long 2 weeks    

Good news blueyedgirl.  Good luck for thur   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jo1985

just one question i was given cyclogest after ec do i really need to carry on with them as no havinf et or any tx atm now ??


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo, how are you doing today? No you don't need to take the cyclogest.

Hi Jule, woohoo 16 days and counting :O)


----------



## jo1985

im gd thanks little sore ish but ok thansk glad cuz didnt liek tkaing them lol


----------



## PixTrix

oo I know they're nast things! Glad you're ok. Not long until your birthday now :O)


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

did anyone else find ec painful?  feel now like ive strained my stomach muscles!
nevermind ET tomoz fingers crossed eh!


----------



## PixTrix

some can feel a little sore yrblueeyedgirl they've had a good rummage to get those lovely eggies! Good luck for transfer. Take a piccie of your embies


----------



## jo1985

yrblueeyedgirl  i didnt find the ec painful at all just yest and today felling it especially when go to the loo my muscles and inside feel like going to fall out off me when i p if makes sense. gd luck for transfer xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi peeps

Jo:  You made me laugh!!  Insides falling lol!!  Those pessaries are evil.  They've given me terrible spots and I'm too embarrassed to go out.  They've also made me feel like I've had af pain since I started taking them 11 days ago.  And I blame them for me feeling moody and teary!  Oh and they give me thrush!  Using them every night is really horrible so if I have to go through tx again I'll be asking for something else.  Awful things (for me anyway).

Jule/Pix:  What's in 16 days??  

Yrblueeyedgirl:  Good luck for ET tomorrow.  Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Sam:  How are you coping on this 2ww.  When's your OTD?  I'm cracking up now - I thought my positivity was too good to be true!

Mrs T:  I hope you're ok after your bad news.  Been thinking of you.  Take care   

Hello everyone else

AFM:  I've been a real nut job for the past couple of days.  Crying for no reason, feeling MASSIVE and ugly, wondering if I'm capable of looking after a baby (if it's BFP), and wondering if it's worked!  So I caved in and did a test - it was way too early so of course it was a BFN and that just made me feel even worse!  Why did I do it?  I'm such a glutton for punishment.  I'm having my hair cut later and then have a dog show tonight so hopefully that'll get my mind off things.  I'm wishing my life away waiting to test!!!

Emma


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Venus I'm confused hun, BFP is good no I think you must mean BFN but move away from the peesticks it's too early!!!    

I'm not too great today. I don't feel unwell exactly but have terrible brain fog and feel a bit shaky. Been in a meeting all morning so maybe I just need some food. Wanted to go and find some winter boots this afternoon but don't quite feel up to hitting the shops today.


Hope everyone is ok today,

Kitty x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oops silly me!!  Yep I meant BFN!!!  That's positive thinking for you!!  I'd better update it!

Aww I'm sorry your feeling out of sorts today.  Do you think you're coming down with something?  I get like that when I'm stressed or tired and also before I get ill.


----------



## PixTrix

Nuaghty you venus, too early consider your wrist slapped!!! At least you know that the trigger shot is out of your system now!

Down reg could me making you feel out of sorts Kitty

Queenie you go first and then I will! Woohoo still excited lol


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey ladies!!

I had my ET today  had 2 put back in , but the other 4 they are going to leave for a few days before freezing as they were slower dividing.  It was pretty good tho  cos hubby got to come in with me  too and we have pics!!! have a real good 1 of hubby too all gowned up!! hahaha which i have put on ******** (he dont no yet !!!) So he we go 2ww!!!!!

Hope your all ok


----------



## Kitty71

Glad ET went well yrblueeyedgirl, good luck for the 2WW     

I feel a bit better now I'm home I think I maybe I just let myself get too hungry earlier. Traipsed round Cardiff looking for boots this afternoon so exhausted now. Going to listen to my Natal Hypnotherapy CD and get an early night.

Have a good evening everyone, good luck at the dog show Venus,

K xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Just popping on quickly so sorry no personals, good luck you 2 week waiters and no early testing (naughty Emma!)

As for us, we are a lot better today. Had a good cry last night which really helped and DH was brilliant - let me refuse to talk in the morning, let me bawl in the evening.  I read all your messages of support last night and they really helped, especially as I only have DH to talk to. Trying to remain positive so have booked a follow up for Saturday so we can agree a way forward. I know it is probably just playing the odds so we should have more chance next time ! And as it is a game of the odds, me getting a BFN means more chance of a BFP for you if you are cycling, lol !

Anyone think of any questions for my follow up? I had a lot of cramping and I know that some people have a womb relaxant, would that help ? As a bit of an IVF novice I will clearly go with the advice I'm given but any questions you think of please pass them on.

Thanks

Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies booked my follow up today oct 9th . so any questions to ask i be glad off to . sorry mrs T on ur outcome hopefully they have answers at follow up

emma the pessaries i had to take twice day mind u back door was easier for me than front door lol but when i hosp phoned me tues afternoon with the ahh i soory for u outcome etc think her name was jose i asked and she said take the last one that ngt. u naughty thing for testing early . have funa t dog show


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t am so very sorry.     glad you have had a good cry. you and dh take care of each other.

thanks pix. sorry i'm late posting.

afm I HAVE A LAP DATE.!!!!!         19th october. was so excited this morning when dh phoned to tell me. collegue in work thinks im nuts to be so excited about an opertation. have also phoned this pm and have got follow up with dr g for 28th oct.  so really happy


----------



## kara76

sorry im not keeping up with you all

jo i saw your news, i am sorry


----------



## skyblu

Blueeyedgirl well done on et big 
and best of luck for your 2ww     
Dont forget, plenty of rest and take it easy.

Mrs T as i don't really know much about what you have been through all I can i do is tell you what tx i have had over the years.
ivf is quite complex and is mostly trial and error  
My first ivf did work but i m/c at week 10 weeks, all i had was cyclogest
This was the same for the remaining tx until my 6th, which i told ivf wales i wanted everything they can think of because cyclogest alone was not working.
The 6th ivf i had clexene(blood thinner) and gestone(similar to cyclogest, only in injection form) I did ask for steroids but was told I did;nt need them. I had a bfp but m/c again at 7 weeks.

I think if I had the steroids i believe i would not of m/c again and I am angry with them for that.
This time I have demanded I have the steroids and all i had last time. So hopefully this time it will work.

Talk through the options and don't be scared of suggesting certain drugs.
As you have probally seen everyone is different and certain drugs work differently with different people.
I hope you find ,what works for you.
Good luck with your follow up app
Take care and big ^hug me^ 
Skyblu


----------



## skyblu

Soory ladies me again.

Forgot to say my scan went o.k today, I now have 5 follies instead of 3 but i think the other 2 are a little small 

I have got to go back again on Monday and start the cetridide tonight so hopefully will have ec end of next week  

Take care ladies
Skyblu


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo Queenie so happy for you ) things are on the move. I am so so excited too girls, the postman arrived with my  good news with  a date for my lap  26th October so double pleased! Yay

THats great that you have got a follow up so soon Jo, they seem to be moving faster there now. I hope you can get some answers and can start tx again asap

Big hugs Mrs. T, glad you are feeling better.

great news skyblu, good luck for ec


----------



## jo1985

thanks kara it ok tho got a follow up 9 oct. 
well done quennie so glad u got an appt for ur lap
well doen on scan sky blue
yrblueeyed girl congrats on et take it easy and   u get bfp xxx

love to all prob wont be on tom off to london love to all have gd week end hopefully meet some off u at meet sat xx


----------



## Queenie1

YEAH PIX  that is great news too.      i can't believe our app are week aprt. .pity we couldn't have same day.    i was so excited when i heard your news pix.

skyblu good luck for scan on monday

jo have a good time in london

sam and venus hope you are both ok

mrs t thinking of you


----------



## kara76

queenie and pix, how chuffed am i for you girls, got your texts within mins of eachother yay

sky thats good hun, sending you follicle growing vibes

jo happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Congrats on being pupo blueeyedgirl, good luck with the 2ww.

Skyblu good news on your scan, fingers crossed for you on Monday and EC next week

Emma, Sam, hope you are both doing ok

Queenie and Pix, so so pleased you both have dates, that's just fab after all that waiting

Mrs T and Jo, good you have follow ups so soon.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girls so thrilled. Can you imagine if we were the same day Queenie in beds next to each other!!! You'll be able to tell me what to expect! I thought we would have had a pre-assess appoint. When I had my op in June they told me to tell them about my bad reaction. Could just tell the anaesthetist on the day I suppose.


----------



## Queenie1

beds by each other would have been great.

sorry pix forget to say i phoned( number on the letter) about that and they said asked had i filled a questionnaire in at my consultation and i said yes then they said i don't need a pre op app. i did ask as well about the tablets i'm taking and they said to phone and speak with the nursing team to check if i have to stop taking them. i asked about bloods etc and they said if any thing needs to be done will be done on day.


----------



## Queenie1

just seen the time. better get to bed.

pix will text you tomorrow.

happy birthday jo for tomorrow.

nite all


----------



## PixTrix

cool thanks Queenie. Oh yeah didn't think about bloods always have them well in advance before an op, oh well they know what they're doing!!! Goodnight will catch you tomorrow


----------



## VenusInFurs

It's 2am and I've only skimmed over the posts - just wanted to say WOOWOO to Pix and Queenie......laps at last!!!  

And Jo...I'm so glad you have a follow up so soon - that's great news!!  Let's hope they'll be just as quick with your next IVF!

Mrs T.....I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better about it all.  Having a good cry is really helpful.  I hope everything goes well at your appt so you can start making plans for your next cycle.  Good luck.  

Yrblueeyedgirl:  Woowoo PUPO!!!  Well done!

Hello Kara, Skyblu, Kitty and Sarah   

It was a charity show tonight and Sadie got 4th out of 30ish dogs in the pedigree class then she got 1st out of about 24 for dog in best condition!  I really enjoyed the evening and was glad to see such a good turnout as all the proceeds went to Tenovus to help them get another mobile unit for Wales.  Am tired now tho and got acid reflux from the cream cake I bought - I had to buy it - it was for charity!   

Emma


----------



## Kitty71

*YAY PIX & QUEENIE*    

Super news both.

Well done at the dog show Venus, stay away from the peesticks today!!!!

I'm feeling much better today. It's my last day at work then 16 days off!!! 3 more sleeps until my holiday 

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty


----------



## marieclare

aww so pleased for you both Queenie & Pix, its been a long time coming!!


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls, hope everyones doing ok! so sorry to here your news mrs T, thinking of u    hope u can sort everything at your follow up!

Got baseline monday and should be starting the menopur jabs then, phoned 2day cos I had a few queries and asked about the gestone instead of cyclogest and  if the womb relaxant and stuff would be beneficial 2 me, and was told that beacause i have been pregnant twice before (last 1 ectopic and wrecked right tube) that none of this would be of any benefit to me at all and its probably just a question of bypassing by dodgy tubes (they put it a bit better,not much mind).  I know that I have to just put all my trust in the staff but seem 2 be havin a bit of a last min freak out! just wondering if anyone had any advice and thoughts on this? xx


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Rachel, it kinda makes sense as I guess they are saying your issue trying naturally would be the blocked tube so a sperm meets egg problem. But in ivf they will replace embryos directly into the uterus which bypasses that problem as you say. 

Progesterone would normally be made in the body from the corpus luteum (remains of the egg naturally ovulated). In IVF there is no natural ovulation so the cyclogest or gestone is given to support the pregnancy just until the placenta takes over. 

I dont think there is a widely recognised difference between the effectiveness of cyclogest and gestone, though I think IVFWales sometimes give gesone if there is a chance you might not be absorbing enough from the cyclogest (eg if you have had a negative cycle and early bleeding)
I guess they are saying that because you have been pregnant before they don't expect you have any problems with progesterone levels or losing an embryo through cramping. 

I would say if you feel strongly about having one rather than the other, ask again at egg collection as that is when you will be given the progesterone and i'm sure if you specifically ask for gestone they should prescribe it for you. got my fingers tightly crossed for you


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks marieclare, Ill just sit tight and wait it out a bit b4 askin again, didnt realise it came from the corpus lutem. suppose im a bit concerned as it took 2 years 2 even get to the bloody ectopic after just having the all clear 2 try naturally after a lap, apparantly my tubes are damaged but not blocked been told problems probably down to the little hairs that waft the eggs along, guess we'll soon see!....  thanks for the support xxx


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks girls  thrilled to bits that things are moving. As you will see I have gone ticker tastic!!!
Great that they swapped those appoints for us so easily today Queenie. Do you have an idea of when you hope to do tx? Are you still doing a monitored cycle first?
How are you Marie. Been reading the CMRW thread, phew about the transport of swimmers. How are you getting on with the OU course?
Good luck for your baseline Rachel. Marie has given you good advice.
How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## PixTrix

Gonna be (or should be!) busy with revision and assessments over the next couple of weeks so if I'm not about much I will be thinking of you all and praying for BFPs. Having said that I'm not very disciplined and not getting much work done so I'm sure I'll still be around lol

Oh my word its 4.40 am and haven't been to be yet so I'm going to hit the sack!


----------



## jk1

good lord pix....what you doing up so late/early!!! 

Hope everyone is ok

Jo xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

pix loving the tickers. what on earth was you doing up at 4 in the morning.   thanks again for swapping app great now that we can both go to planning app and have laps. will speak with staff about moinitored cycle and see what is planned for me. will need to have all my bloods redone as it is a year since last cycle. did dr g tell you how soon you can do tx after lap. he told me 1 month.

rachel good luck for baseline.

how are our 2wwers doing keeping sane i hope.

good luck to all having app this week


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to say hi to everyone hope you all ok, and there looks like there may be a few cyclers from now until xmas hopefully we'll start seeing some bfp's,  and 2011 will be a great year for us all. bye for now sam.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone its been a while since i have been on here.  I have been on hiolidy and trying not to think too much about treatment.  I had  a lovely holiday and now back to normality!!!

Pix and Queenie fantastic news for you both about your laps, not long now and then you can get going with the tx again      

How are you Emma on the 2ww?  Anyone else on  the 2ww? if so hope you are keeping sane and trying to relax.  I know Sam and Laura i know you are and we spoke today.  Keeping everything crossed for you all      

AFM im stimming at the moment and ec planned for next fri or a week mon.  Had an issue yesterday with cardiff sortuing out my bloods to go to guys thankfully i knew people in the hospital who chased it for me.  Not ideal though!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Queenie & Pix - Yay, and Woohoo!!!! You must be so thrilled that things are moving on for you both. Fab news !
Skyblu - thanks for your advice. Good luck for tomorrow
Jo - hope you had a fab time in London, belated happy birthday
Emma and Sam - hope you are staying sane, Good luck for testing xx
Hope everyone else is doing well, big hello to all my CRMW buddies !

Afm we had a follow up yesterday and to cut a long story short we are coping really well, trying to stay positive and will hopefully cycle again in about 4 weeks depending on AF etc.

Mrs T x


----------



## mimi41

Wonderful news about your laps girls, good luck

Sam and Laura i am praying for you both

Good Luck to all down regging, stimming, ec and et.

Love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

thanks mrs t i survived london had a fab time and a great wkend too. good news to hear u cud be cycling again so soon .

love to all x


----------



## sun dancer

WOOO WHOOO Pix & Queenie fantastic news bowt ur lap gd luck 2 u both hope it wont b 2 long for u 2 start tx
jo glad u hav a follow up booked hope u dont hav 2 wait 2 long 2 start again glad u had a gd time in london 
Rachelc27 gd luck for ur baseline moro hope it goes really well for u 
venus how u doing what is ur test date 
hope everyone else is doing ok and a big gd luck 2 who ever got apponintments/scans/test this wk


----------



## kara76

pix you got enough tickers hun lol

this is one fast moving thread, gossip girls im gona call you lol

hope everyone is well, thinking of you all

laura and sam sending you girls sticky vibes

jule chat tomorrow hun

laps for pix and queenie yay yay

is anyone updating the list lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

It's all over for me today.  I planned to test today as it's day 14.  Clinic told me to test on Wed but I always planned to test on day 14 as I think that's accurate enough.  Anyway, I stayed in bed trying to put it off but eventually got up when I got desparate for the loo!  I did my water sample, dipped the test in and put it on the side while waiting for the result.  I thought my urine looked a bit dark so I wiped and found that I'd got my period.  Then within seconds the result came up as 'Not Pregnant'!  So a double whammy.  

We're soooooo gutted.  I can't understand how or why it has failed twice when everything went so well.  The timings of trigger shot and IUI were good, the sperm sample was good, I had 2 follies and the nurse said my mucus and lining were excellent.  So, how can it not work again?  I can't believe we've gotta go through it all over again.  I feel like it's never going to work.

I have endo and pcos but I was told they shouldn't affect my fertility.  Well, something's not right for it to fail twice.  I just dunno what to think now.  I had a bit of a lecture about my weight on another thread.  I know BMI can affect fertility but after coming off anti-depressants I was focussing on getting mentally well and my weight wasn't such a big priority compared to that.  I've lost a bit of weight since beginning my IUIs but I'm planning to really work on my BMI now.  I've read that being fat affects fertility but I need to know HOW and WHY it affects it.  Does anyone know?

I'm sorry for the me post.  I thought I'd deal with it better this time but it feels worse to fail for the second time.  

Emma


----------



## miriam7

aww emma sending you a big hug.. its bloody crap when it fails ..and i doubt someone giving you a lecture has made you feel better   im not sure on the weight issue but im sure clinic would of told you to lose weight if they thought you were overweight ...i know you have had 2 bfns now but its doesnt mean you cant get  a positive next time..sometimes theres no reason apart from being unlucky   pix and queenie so pleased you finally have dates    jo1985 and mrs thomas so sorry your cycles didnt go well    good luck laura and sam ..whens test dates?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Miriam

Thanks for your lovely message.  I need some of that pixie dust   

Emma


----------



## sammy75

sorry about your news venus, try to stay strong and i'm sure you will get there in the end,   .


----------



## kara76

venus i am so sorry to hear your news. weight has a massive impact on pcos yet its not easy to lose weight when you have it! PCOS does effect fertility. IUI does have a low success rate which is very sad but true, even in natural conception it can take up to 2 years to concieve so please dont beat yourself up too much, its not your fault. have a damn good cry and then kick yourself up the bum and go again.


----------



## josiejo

So sorry to hear your news Venus, Kara's advise is spot on. 

As for weight, I don't have PCOS but do struggle with my weight. Managed to lose loads last year for our 1st cycle but really struggling to get on top of it this time. Dreading what they will say when we go next month for planning. All I done last year was stop eating junk food and went swimming every other night on top of walking the dogs. Sounds so easy so I don't know why I haven't done it yet, I think you do have to be in a good place emotionally and I have been struggling that way this year. Just wish we could afford the gym membership at Celtic Manor again as that did help loads.

Great news Queenie and Pix on the date for you lap, it must feel like a huge weight off your shoulders. Wishing you both all the luck in the world for it.

I am a bit behind with this thread but I do hope everyone is doing well.

Has anyone tried FertilAid vitamins? We are about to buy some and just wondered if anyone had any success with them.


----------



## kara76

josie mimi's dh was on fertiaid! wow not long til your appointment


----------



## RachelC27

hi ladies! Oh venus so sorry hun    havin pcos myself I know exactly how u feel and the overweight issue, Im a good few stone heavier than I should be, however lost 3 stone last year after previous doctors advice and it still didnt get me anywhere! when I asked at my 1st ivf wales consult should I loose more (As 2 stone of it has slowly crept back on) was  told It probably wont do my fertility any good but would improve my overall health therefore increasing my chances of getting pregnant.  when i asked about bmi and nhs criteria was more or less told that fattys are less of a burden! so fast approaching ec and still rather heavier than I should be! altho I am the same weight/size now when Alfie was concieved so Im not 2 worried about it to be honest. Dont think theres a doctor in the land who wouldnt say it didnt matter! Its theyr excuse for everything!

Had basline 2day, not sure who did it she didnt say her name (but it wasnt jo!) wasnt the most friendly tho! so start jabbing 2nite! was told amh is 57 is that really high  got asked 2day if they could film us for hospital 24/7! I sed Yes but dh was having none of it!  

Thinking of u all xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Sorry Venus, you and Cerys take care   

Kitty x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popped on to send hugs to you Emma. It's natural to feel down and a bit sorry for yourselves, as Kara said get it out if your system so you can pick yourself back up. I had 4 unsuccessful IUIs and had really expected it would work but am a bit wiser now! So many different factors I'm sure it's more to do with playing the numbers game than anything else. Take care of yourselves for a bit, you don't need to make any decisions just yet x


----------



## Sam76

Emma so sorry to hear your news   you've had some fab advice from the ladies already. Hope you and Cerys find some time to treat yourselves and have some fun together. When our first IVF cycle failed, DH and I went out and bought a new tent - not the most exciting thing to most people I'm sure, but gave us something else to think about as it felt like everything had been about treatment for so long. x Hope you're having lots of cuddles from your fur babies too x


----------



## Vixxx

Venus - so sorry to hear about your BFN   .  As the others say, have a good cry - then make a plan!

Sam76 - I think buying a new tent is VERY exciting - really!  (We have 3 tents, a campervan and a folding caravan!!!)

Good luck to everyone cycling!


----------



## skyblu

Venus - so sorry you have had a bfn, I am thinking of you and your partner, have a good cry and hopefully next time will be the one for you. Big 

How are Mrs Thomas and Jo - I hope you are both o.k 

Pix and Queenie - Glad you both got your op dates, Mr G is fantastic and you are in great hands.

I had my scan today the leader follie has got really big 17.5mm but the other 2 are only 8.8mm.
Ec is on Friday so fingers crossed the other 2 will catch up. 
I'm feeling really negative at the moment, whether it's because I have really s**t follies or it's because I know this is the cycle I will be doing. Sorry for being a misery.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

emma im really sorry for ur bfp i echo what the other girls said have a good cry and get abck on that horse so to speak . my thoughts r with u bth x
sky blu i had only 2 gd size folies 24mm and one 13mm had 2 eggs just didint fertilise . fingers crossed for ec that u get some nice follies im doing ok thansk got follow up appt 5th oct so see what they say hoepfully can satrt second go before end off yr especially as ivf wales not seeing private patients


----------



## skyblu

Jo

I don't know where this no private patient has come from!!!
I'm a private patient. Unless they are not taking new private patients.
I had my last IVF in May miscarried in July and started my next tx by Sep!!!!
Maybe it's because I'm a regular patient, but I have not heard of them not taking on private patients.

The biggest joke is though , because I payed for  more than three cycles I am not eligible for 2nd funding and I only found out about the 2nd funding on fertilityfriends!!!!!

If I had known they were doing 2nd funding I wouldn't of spent so much bloody money on it.
What pi***s me off the most is that no one told me at IVF Wales.
Sorry about the rant.
Skyblu


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

Thank you sooo much for all your support.  I haven't logged on all day as I've been a bit upset but I'm ok now.  I tested on Sat and got a BFN so I was expecting it.  Cerys is off work and I'm really glad coz I would've gone loopy here on my own.  I've just gotta be positive now and not dwell on it.  

Sam:  Ha ha.....we did something similar last time coz we bought a caravan!!  We thought it would be a good refuge during tx and although we didn't have chance to use it on the 2ww, we did go there a few times in between cycles and it was great for lifting us back up again!

Kara:  Thanks for your advice....kick up bum mission accomplished!  I had a 7dpo progesterone test to make sure I ovulated this cycle - results are delayed tho as the silly nurse didn't fill in the form correctly so the lab didn't do the test.  Anyway, they're due back on Friday.  I know that pcos affects ovulation and obviously that affects fertility...but do you know if pcos affects fertility in any other ways?  It's soooo hard to get the correct information from the docs.  I was dx 10 years ago and only recently found out that my regular afs don't necessarily mean I'm ovulating!  Fuming that the docs never told me this - I only found out from FFs!!  

Josiejo:  I know exactly what you mean by needing to be in a good place for weight loss.  I struggled with my depression for a while and that's when I started to gain the weight.  I gained nearly 6st in about 2 years and I just can't motivated to lose it.  Keeping an eye on my mental wellbeing was a priority and weight loss was just something I thought I could do when I'm better.  But it's soooo hard.  I have to do it though....I'm not happy being this big and it can't be good for tx.  JE has been quite rude to me about my weight a few times.  She told me that if my BMI is over 30 when I get to the top of the IVF list I'll get a bill for my tx.  Is that true then or is it just her way of scaring me into weight loss?!?!

Rachel:  Yep your amh is very high so they'll be making sure you don't overstim.  Mine is 24 and they said that was quite high.  I didn't overstim at all tho as they were careful with the drugs.  Good luck for your cycle - I hope it brings you good news.  Yep, since being big I find that people and docs treat me very differently - I've only been overweight for the past 2 years so find it hard to deal with.  Everytime I go to the docs they say 'it's because of your weight'.  They blame my weight for everything!  But I do think that losing weight is the way to go for me.

MrsT:  How are you now?  I hope you're feeling better about things.  It's sooo hard isn't it?  I never realised just how hard it would be.  I didn't think I'd react so badly to BFNs - I didn't realise how much I wanted a baby until we started this journey.

Vixxx:  Aw please don't tell me it's a VW camper coz I will be mega jealous!!  I'll be green if it's a split screen!!!

Skyblu:  I'm sorry your follies haven't grown as expected.  I hope those smaller ones catch up before EC.  You only need the one so fingers crossed that there's at least 1 egg and that it fertilises.  Mine grew 6mm from Tues to Fri so there's still time!  Good luck.  Oh and that is shocking that you were not told about the 2nd IVF funding!  It doesn't suprise me tho as the clinic isn't very good at that kinda thing.  Do you think you could get the 2nd cycle if you complain and give the reasons why you paid for 3 cycles?

Jo:  How are you after your disappointment with IVF?  It won't be long for your appt now and I really hope you can go again soon.

Hi Kitty, Sammy and everyone else.  Thanks for all your lovely messages.  As if it wasn't bad enough to get a BFN, mother nature has to kick me in guts with a bad case of af pain!  So, I'm off to bed with my water bottle and doggies!

Catch you all tomorrow.

Emma


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

I'm off to Turkey today so just saying bye for a while and good luck to everyone. I'll check up on you on my phone   


Take care all,

Kitty xxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Have a great holiday Kitty!!


----------



## jo1985

have a grear holiday kitty 
skyblu i sure its new patients they not taking on any new private patients  positive thats whats happening there hopefully someone will correct me if that wrong xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

I spoke to the clinic today and they said they're prioritising NHS patients and don't have private patients anymore!  So I'd assume they're still treating the private patients they already had but not taking on any more.  Probably because they have the new CRMW private clinic to take the load of new patients leaving IVF Wales to focus on NHS patients.  It makes sense I suppose as you get a better service for your money at the private one.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you are all ok, finally getting a bit closer for me, was wondering if maybe my reciepient is an nhs patient and that's why they are still going ahead with my treatment, does anyone know if they do egg sharing for nhs recipients? i think it would be a good idea if they do. good luck for those waiting to test we really  need some positive news on this thread, it's quite saddening to see the bfn's so     that we start getting some bfp's on here, bye for now sam.


----------



## sun dancer

Venus sooo sooo sorry for u both thinking of u hope u got a plan in place x
skyblu gd luck for friday glad ur follies r doing gd 
i havent had time 2 read up on everyones hope u all doing gd though 
a big gd luck 2 everyone that has scans/appointments this wk


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry Emma, it doesn't get any easier does it, but stay strong and put all your energy into your next go. Good luck


----------



## Sam76

Have been delaying posting any news because I was too afraid that something would go wrong... but decided that if bloods today were ok, I'd let you know that this cycle has resulted in a  for us.

This cycle has been one  after another and (although the waiting at every stage has been tough) I have felt a lot more relaxed than the first time. Had first HCG blood test last Friday (7dp5dt) and it was 43, POAS on Sunday (oops  ) and got a positive (first time _ever _in over 6 years of trying), blood test Monday was just over 200 and today it was 418 (POanotherS today  and positive again). Have a date for early scan on 21st October (and have ordered 25 cheap hpt's so that I can continue to pee on them until then (not sure whether that's a good idea or whether I will, but it'll be good to know I've got them - when they arrive).

Still can't quite believe this is happening and just  that everything continues to go well and I've got some FF to share the next step of the journey with. Maybe when I've got my head around this I'll find myself on  but still pinching myself at the moment because it all feels just too good to be true.

Thanks for all your support too, it has helped make this cycle a lot easier 

Love and luck to all,
Sam xxx


----------



## trickynic

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sam I am over the moon for you!!! That's such fantastic news - you've made me cry!!!!!!


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone,just trying to have a quick catch up.
Venus- so sorry hun. Sending hugs to u both.

Sam- WOOHOO! Congratulations hun. Bet you cant quite believe it. X

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Afm,i'm off to Tenerife at the end of next week (cant flippin wait).Then when we get home it's back on the diet for me and get my head back into gear. I want to be in the best possible shape by the time my next cycle comes round.
X


----------



## jo1985

ah sam so happy for you . Lovely to hear good news on this thread wishin you all the best x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sam, so so pleased for you - big congrats to you and dh! 25 peesticks should just about keep you sane until the scan   

Skyblu, best of luck for Friday, fingers crossed for you   

Emma, sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and good luck for the next step when you are feeling ready   

Have a good holiday Helen

Hi to everyone


----------



## sammy75

that's xcellent news sam, so pleased for you and dh, hi to everyone else, sam.


----------



## PixTrix

wooohooooooo Sam thats is so fab. Huge congrats I am over the moon for you. So worth supressing the endo and being patient to start tx

CONGRATULATIONS

Good luck for friday skyblu


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations sam - over the moon for you hun, I really am. Hope its the first of many for this thread x   

Hello everyone else - hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Congratulations Sam!!!  That's excellent news!!  I'm so glad to see some good news on this thread!


----------



## skyblu

Congratulations Sam and dh so nice to see a positive outcome on this thread at last, let's hope there is many more to come                

Thankyou everyone for your support for Friday, fingers crossed I will some eggs in there.

Take care ladies
Skyblu.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Sam, huge congratulations. Hope it's the start of a run of BFPs

Mrs T xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Sam a huge congrats 2 u and dh it's fantastic news bet u r over the moon 
take care x x


----------



## marieclare

aw Sam I am ***SO*** Happy for you , you must be over the moon I am truly chuffed    
well done to both of you and best wishes for the next 9 months xxxxxxx


----------



## Jule

WHey hey Sam i am so pleased for you congratulations. AMazing news.  Bet you still cant believe it   

Emma so sorry it hasnt worked but try and stay positive and think about the future and your next plan. Good luck   

Skyblu good luck for tomoorow hope the other follicles have caught up.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sam76

Thanks so much for your messages everyone   still not sinking in at all. I'm guessing that the clinic won't need me to call them with result of hpt on Saturday if they've been doing my blood tests   

Nic - maybe there was something written in the stars   x  Dates seem to have coincided with lots of things - EC day after my Auntie's b'day, ET on my cousins b'day, first blood result that showed hcg rising on MILs b'day and scan appointment on my Mum's 60th (  that I'll have a real smile on my face and won't be putting on a brave face).

To all those cycling and waiting   that I'll be posting messages of congratulations for you very soon. x


----------



## BevFD

Congrats on the BFP. Long may the good results continue! 

I start down regulating tomorrow. V v nervous about the first injection and the side effects but I have also decided to treat myself to a new haircut (long to short) to distract myself. Like I needed an excuse


----------



## sun dancer

Bevfd u will b fine the first 1 is always nerve wreacking but u will fly through it 
gd luck x x


----------



## miriam7

big congrats sam76 brilliant news ..i tested about 3 times a day till my scan it was such a novelty to see the bfp   skyblue good luck for tomorrow     bevfd dont worry first jab is the worst but once you have done it you will think what was i worried about!


----------



## kara76

sam omg ive just caught up with your news woo hoo woohoo amazing news, so pleased


----------



## ncun1

Hi All,

I'm new here on my 4th day of injecting on IUI at IVF Wales. Hope to hear from you.

Nikki


----------



## Queenie1

omg sam that is fantastic news congrats. 

emma so sorry to hear your news take care of yourself.

hi to all

sorry not on much as my computer has packed in ordering a new one today. ( on mums at moment)


----------



## RachelC27

Just come back from scan, only had 4 injections so far but they wanted 2 check im not gonna overstimulate, fat chance of that! only got one follie and thats only 5mm! got 2 go back mon for another scan and if no improvement they will up the dose, hope they do rather than just wait it out, know they gotta be careful but dont want them to be tooo cautious!  was really busy there today had to wait 40 mins past appt time and when they re booked the scan there were no spaces so they just double booked, should be intresting! 

Hi nikki, welcome to the thread    you'll get good advice and support from the girls on here! x
omg! congrats sam, good news at last!


----------



## claire1

Sam congratulations it's great news.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Sorry not been posting much but have been keeping an eye on you all, lol.

Thanks for asking after me & DH, we are doing fine. We are going away for the weekend so will be nice to have some quality time together. Looking forward to starting treatment again and got even more hope now, thanks to Sam x

Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

rachel c27 i had a scan after 4 days off drugs as high amh was scanning me regular i sadly didint grow many follies had like 13 on one scan but only 2 made it big enough went throgh with ec but next time i wopuld nt with only 2 eggs. hope ur s grow and have nice juicy follies for ec


----------



## skyblu

Hi ladies

Good news ec went well and had 4 eggs 
 That I have at least 2 embies by tomorrow and look forward to et

Nikki welcome and good luck with your tx. 

Rachel - Dint worry about only having 1 follie, I was exactly the same and I had 4 eggs out today!!! 
I only had 1 follie for the first 2 scans and the little ones just caught up, It's early days so try and not to be to disappointed.
As for going 40 min over your app time, it's nothing new and when they double book you for a scan the waiting isn't so bad as the scanning is done quite quick.
The best time for scanning is around 11.30- 12.15.
Best of luck and keep me posted on how you get on.

Mrs T - hope you and dh are well and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Best of luck for your call skyblu x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck today Skyblu, fingers crossed for you x

Hope you have a lovely weekend away Mrs T and good luck for next tx

Rachel, good luck for Monday

Hope you all have a good weekend and good luck to all with appointments next week


----------



## VenusInFurs

Lots of luck for the call SkyBlu   

I hope you have a lovely weekend break Mrs T - you and DH deserve something nice   

Rachel, I hope things look better on Monday's scan

Hello everyone else.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## RachelC27

Good luck 4 the call skyblu!
Had some funny twinges this morning sort of in the same place as i get bit of pain when ovulating so hoping that a positive sign, was told that girls with pcos usually take longer 2 respond (Never heard of this)but there you go, hoping for better news monday cant help but feel really gutted already tho.  booked in for ec  next mon so If they wont up drugs but still not growing theres not much I can do! wont be going ahead with collection for only 1 or 2 follies, would rather keep money 2wards another cycle. Heres praying for better news on monday! xx


----------



## jo1985

good luck for the call skyblu mrs t have a great wk end x


----------



## skyblu

Had my call this morning not good.

1 egg was damaged, 1 egg 2 sperms went in so that is no good and the other two have yet to fertilize, gutted 
They are going to phone again at 4.00 to see if the other two do fertilize as some times this happens so   like never before.
Has this happened to any one else,this has never happened to me before every cycle i end up with at least 1 embryo.
Fingers crossed the next phone call brings good news.
Skyblue.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwwwww Skyblu I'm so sorry.  I really hope there's better news with the next phone call.  Can't imagine how gutted you are   
Good luck for the next call


----------



## Queenie1

skyblu sending my


----------



## kara76

sky you poor thing, i hope tomorrow brings good news


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you big hugs sky I hope that the others were just slow to fertilise and that they have by now xxx


----------



## Queenie1

skyblu thinking of you and praying that you have good news.


----------



## skyblu

Sorry ladies,

My other 2 eggs didn't fertilise so it is all over now. 

At least no one can say I didn't try.

Before my last ivf hubby and I did talk about adoption so if anyone nows of a thread on adoption on ff can you let me know.

Thank you girls for all your support, I hope you all have your dreams come true.

I will keep touch and take care

Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

oh skyblu I am so very sorry. There is nothing I can say to make it better but I think it is great that you are looking to the future with adoption. There are different routes to family and maybe this is the one for you.
I know that there are boards for adoption but not sure where.
In the meantime Popsi on here has recently been through her journey with adoption and now has her beautiful princess. I'm sure she wouldn't mind having a chat with you. Here is a link to her journey http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165856.0
sending you big hugs take care of each other and remember we are here for you xx


----------



## skyblu

Hi Pix

Thank you so much for your kind words you made me   I thought I might of stopped for tonight, thats why I cant go to bed I know once I get in the flood gates will open again. Why are you not in bed 

Thank you for Popsi's forum I actually follwed her journey while she was going through it, but I wasn't a member back then.
I have sent her a private msg so hopefully she can help me get my head around not having my own child and look forward to hopefully adopt a little family of our own.
Thanks again and good luck with you op I will be  all goes well for you.
Take care 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw skyblu I hope you have managed to get to bed and get some sleep, not easy I'm sure. Popsi is lovely, I'm sure she'll answer some questions for you. I know it is difficult now, but just think you have an exciting time ahead of you as you embark on the journey of adoption if you feel it is right for you xxx

hmm why am I still not in bed think I better go!


----------



## Jule

So sorry skyblu that your 2 didn't fertilise.I been thinkin of u.its good u have a plan though and hopefully popsi can help you through the next step of your journey.good luck xx


----------



## Sam76

Skyblu - so so sorry to read your news this morning 

Here's a link to the adoption thread - there's a chat area for prospective adopters and link to adoption diaries when you feel ready to take a look

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=19.0

I occasionally post on the endo board too and I know that 'sweets x' has a ticker updating her adoption journey, so might be worth having a chat with her too.

Take care xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm so sorry Skyblu    , thinking of you both. I'm sure Popsi and other ladies on here who have followed the adoption route will have lots of good advice and support for you. I did speak to the social worker who deals with prospective adopters in Dyfed a while back, she was very helpful and I will try and find her number for you. Wishing you all the very best with the next step of your journey xx


----------



## jo1985

skyblu just woken to your news so sorry for you . I think its great your thinkin off other routes and at least with adoption your givin a child a home who needs one . Good luck with what ever you do x


----------



## Queenie1

skyblu so sorry to hear none fertilized. i understand how you feel as it happened to me. 
as others have said i'm sure popsi will be able to help you with your journey in adoption. if this is the path you take i'm sure it will be an exciting one for you both and think a little one out there could be waiting for you. 
don't forget we are all still here for you to help you however we can with what ever journey you and dh take.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww Skyblu, I'm soooo sorry.  I can't even begin to imagine how heartbroken you are.  I think you are really brave to be thinking of other options and I really hope that you have your dream one day, wether it be another IVF (if that becomes viable) or adoption.  I feel so numb for you at the moment coz I know how hurt I would be if I was in your shoes.  I hope you managed to have some sleep and hope that you are ok today.  It will be hard for a while as it all sinks in but I hope you find lots of support through FF and other people who have been through what you're going through now.  Good luck with whatever the future brings


----------



## sammy75

skyblu, i can only repeat what all the girls have said and goodluck for the future for what ever you decide.


----------



## jk1

skyblu sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and glad that you have a plan hun xxx


----------



## kara76

sky hugs hun, you did give it everything girl and i hope you find your way forward....


----------



## sun dancer

sky just seen ur news soo soo sorry for u 
wishing u all the very best of luck in what ever journey u and dh decide 2 take nxt x x 
thinking of u both x x
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## skyblu

Thank you girls for all your kind words at this difficult time.

Sarahjane-I would be very greatfull if you could find me that number, if you can't don't worry.
Poppsi has sent me a lovely msg and had given good advice.

Sam76 - thank you for your kind words and the adoption link.

Pixtrix - Yes I did manage to get to sleep in the end, but not before watching the most stupid dvd at this moment.
"The back up plan" with Jennifer Lopez about a girl who has a baby by artificial insemination. How daft am I. lol

Some of you have asked  wether we would do ivf again, I think after 7 times it is time to draw a line.
We had considered adoption a while ago but as some of you know once you get on the ivf train it is bloody hard to get off.
I did have to twist dh arm behind his back to try for the 7th one and did promise him if it didn't work I would stop.
He has been a star and when I make a promise I do all I can to stick to it.

I am gutted it hasn't worked for me but I am looking forward to our adoption journey and hope to god we get accepted.
We will take a few weeks or a month or so before embarking on things but we have got an information pack form our LA back in March, so we have a rough idea what to except.

Thank you all again and happy babydust to you all
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## jo1985

off for follow up appt today ladies hope it goes well skyblu i admire yo so much for makin the decision that enough is enough and wish you luck with everythin no matter what you decide


----------



## kara76

sky i just wana say it takes a strong lady/couple to go through so much treatment and come out the other end with a plan. popsi's story is a beautiful postive one and i know many that have chosen the adoption route with great success and happiness. it cant be easy to end the ivf road

jo good luck with your appointment


----------



## sun dancer

Jo gd luck wiv ur follow up appointment hope u get sum answer's


----------



## Jule

Good luck for your follow up jo.hope u get a plan.


----------



## jo1985

had my appt with je first time saw her all tx explained that my eggs were very poor quality and didn know why with my age etc showed me pics off normal eggs and explained what mine were like said my fsh is normal tested me for thyroid and stuff today to rule out anythin else she just recommend loosin weight and will see me in 3 months . That was it.


----------



## kara76

i would say your egg quaility could have been down to your protocol!! but hey im not expert! losing weight is a good idea as it does increase your chance of successful treatment, i assume your amh is high to put you on an antagniost protocol!


----------



## jo1985

kara yeah my amh is 46.1 so that why on antag protocol . Why would it have somethin to do with egg quality ? Curious . Je didn say anythi bout iui covertion just said well you got another go i went in with lots off questions and got side tracked by everythings oops


----------



## kara76

with only 2 eggs it would be hard to determing that all your eggs are no good. are you sure you havent got poly cystic ovaries? you can have this with the sydrome. protocol can have alot to do with egg quaility as do different drugs. im sure they will have a plan for a diff protocol for you next time and its great your gona try again


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Skyblu, so sorry to see your news. Great that you have a plan though, adoption is my plan B - after all it's a family we are after isn't it. Great that you can follow Popsi's story, great inspiration.

Take care of each other at this tough time, sending you hugs.

Jo - good to hear you have a plan

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Skyblu big hugs    good luck for your new journey.

Sam congrats!!! That's wonderful news. 

I came back from holiday this morning so I'm just trying to catch up. Hope everyone is well. I had a very relaxing time and apart from a horrible headache one day I haven't had any side effects at all. Actually that's not true if you can count being incredibily clumsy a side effect. Has anyone else experienced that?? I had about 3 falls on holiday, I just can't seem to put one foot in front of the other!!    and I can't even blame it on booze! 

Got in a bit of a panic when af was a bit late but she arrived eventually so I think everything is going ok. 

Venus I see you are cycling again soon so good luck with that and I see you have a new ticker so good luck with the weight loss too, maybe I'll see you at the clinic if we have any scans the same time.

Bev hope the injections are going ok.

Girls I brought back 1 opened vial of Suprecur back with me with 3 shots left in. It wasn't refridgerated for over 17 hours so is it best that I start on a fresh one no tonight? I don't like to waste the 3 but I know it should have been kept in the fridge after opening.


Kitty xxx


----------



## Jule

Sorry jo that your fu wasn't peraps as helpul as u had hoped.what does she plan to do in 3 months.is that when u start again?


----------



## jo1985

all she said was loose weight and see you in 3 months ! Got appt january 4th 2011 she tested me for few other things yest to


----------



## mimi41

Jo i lost five stone prior to my tx.  How much weight does she want you to lose

Kitty i would discard it hun and start a new one


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

I haven't logged on for a while. 

Jo...I'd be inclined to think you might have PCO or PCOS going by the amh levels.  Have they ever checked you for it?  I have PCOS but I don't always have cysts on my ovaries.  Sometimes my ovaries are encrusted with cysts and other times they're clear.  I don't understand it but they used blood tests to dx me on top of scans.  With that aside though, I'm so glad things are moving again and you have date for your next appt.  After following Slimming World for almost a week I'd highly recommend.  It's also meant to be good for people with PCOS - I know you haven't been dx with it but still it might help in relation to hormone levels.  Copy my ticker and we'll be weight loss buddies!!  I'm due to be top of the list in Feb for IVF so we're on about the same timeframe too.  

Hi everyone else.  A lot going on at the moment so sorry I've been away!!  Hope you're all well   

Emma


----------



## RachelC27

hi ladies! had a few scans since last post, still not much happening altho they did up the dose to 225mg on monday so thats only 2 days of higher dose.  seen Marie today she sed theres 2 biggish follies of about 10mm and quite a few smaller ones but they dont seem 2 be doing much in the way of growing!  asked why they wernt upping the dose again and was told that it was unesscessary at this point? tried explaining 2 me that with pcos they have to be very careful as 1 day it can appear that theres nowt going on then quite suddenly the follies wake up and start partying and I could in theory end up with about 20 each side! (my amh 57).  she told me not 2 be concerned yet as it was still early days because of the pcos, but I cant help but feel really dissappointed and came home and had a good cry  .  gotta go back fri and see if there is any sign of a follie party happening.  was wondering if anyone had any similar experience or thoughts?xx

p.s does anybody else find the scans get more painful?? had tears in my eyes by the end of this 1 and hav learnt 2 become quite tuff usually, but could hav quite happily kicked poor marie 2 the other side of the room 2day, it was really bad! xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Rachel:  I have PCOS and on my last cycle I seemed to have small follies - just the one at 11mm and the rest very small.  They gave me 3 days to see how I went on the same dose and planned to increase the dose if nothing happened.  I was so worried but in those 3 days they had a growth spurt and the lead one went up to 17mm.  I was expecting bad news or at least more scans but they told me I could trigger that night!  And I also find the scans a bit painful but I thought I was being slaughtered at my last scan!!  I always put it down to sensitivity from endo or maybe it's just the way I am.  Good luck for those follies growing by Friday!!!


----------



## Jule

Rachel try not to worry.I don't know what day your on but I have very bad pcos amh 87.7.I was started very low and was really slow to respond.they wouldn't increase my dose much because of pcos.I ended up stimming for 2 and half wks bit longer than normal.on scan sun I was told I had 11 follicles and only 7-8 would be the right size byt oday.was very disappointed worse cycle ever.however had ec today and had 19 eggs so don't be too upset I'm sure things will change.good luck x


----------



## jo1985

wow jule 19 eggs well done .    mimi je said she wants me to be a size 14 no weight target just that    EMMA im not really into the slimmin clubs things as i fussy eater plus payin just to be told ya weight i like gym shame we dont live closer we could be gym buddies i will copy weight ticker and do it with you just findin it hard this time to shift it afraid they ll turn me away jan if not lost enough . I only once been told bout pco by grace but thats it i have periods but no other symptoms i dont think always suffered with bad spotty skin but that it . X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rachel - good luck, I'm sure you will be fine

All this talk of weight loss is making me feel guilty, since my BFN been eating like a pig! Wow mimi 5 stone, that's amazing !

Mrs T x


----------



## RachelC27

hiya girls,

Jule im on day 10 today so gotta few days for things to catch up, was worried bout ec dates and stuff but they sed as long as things do pick up they'll just push the date back untill Im ready, was worried about them just abandonning.  I know why they cant just whack the dose up but its soooo frustrating isnt it?  wow 19 eggs! thats fantastic u must be over the moon! so chuffed for u, will keep everything crossed for u! xx

Thanks Venus glad Im not the only 1 then! done slimming world a few times now with great results, its really easy 2 stick 2.  I combined them with prescription orliststat(double the dose u can buy) off consultant at Royal Glam, his idea not mine! I was very weary of them but once I got started was shifting bout a stone a month! xx

Thanks mrs T I hope so! In all fairness I think ur well within your rights to pig out!  In fact I reckon chocolate should be available on prescription! xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Rachel, I was prescribed Orlistat a while ago and found them great.  I reached my target for fertility tx and then ended up putting the weight back on while I've been waiting.  I was prescribed them again a few months ago but never started taking them as I couldn't get started.  I've been collecting the repeat prescription as I didn't want them to stop prescribing it so now I have a good supply here!!  I think I'll start taking them again!!

Jo, yep slimming classes are not really my thing either.  I hate the oh so American meetings but I'm so desparate now that I thought I'd give it a go.  I was always slim and watched my weight very carefully - I have to with PCOS as it's so easy to gain.  But in the past couple of years I've gained 6st.  It's gotta come off coz I'm not that used to it and I hate not feeling like myself.  You have the right idea with the gym.  Just watch what you eat as well.  I'm fussy with food too but there are diets that will work if you're a fussy eater.  Maybe Weight Watchers would be good for you as there are no food restrictions - you just limit your intake.  You don't have to go to a class.  You can buy the books cheaply on Ebay and I've even managed to follow it without books - all the points can be found online from various sources.  Of course, you do it in whatever way feels right for you.  But I personally can't lose weight unless I rigidly stick to a diet.  If I have a naughty day you'll guarantee I'll gain weight.  Good luck with it however you decide to do it.


----------



## jo1985

well 2 years ago when went to docs bout ivf and said they told me to loose weight doc offered me slimmin tabs off some kind but first refered me to steps which is a gp referall scheme which i loved one on one in gym with instructor lost stone half but it crept back on may try doc s as she r lovely and may prescribe something . X


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yeah give it a try Jo.  With these ones though you have to limit your cals and eat a very low fat diet or you get nasty side effects when going to the toilet.  I won't go into detail but the effects are bad enough to put you off eating fatty foods!!  They're very effective if used correctly and if you keep to a low fat diet.  I was referred on that steps programme and had an assessment etc but some idiot drove into me in the car and I couldn't do any gym or swimming as I injured my neck, back and shoulder.  No reason why I can't exercise not though so I've bought a pedometer and dug the Wii Fit Plus out!!  God help me!!!


----------



## jo1985

i loved it i did emma my instructor mark was fab still c him down gym now and always on hand if need help , just over summer cudnt do gym as had kids in work full time plus went away ai for 2 weeks not gd lol but back into it now i ve read the side effects but i so need a kick start i think the side effects r enough to put u of fatty foods lol . i may look into slimming world never donw that ww i done and done agn lol just dnt get on with it.  i c ur cycling agin well done x


----------



## Queenie1

rachel hope follies have grown on your next scan.

girls good luck with the weight loss.

good luck to anyone with app .


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo, Slimming World used to be all about red (meat) days and green (pasta, pots etc) days.  But now they have a new plan added.  It means you can eat eggs, lean meat, fish, potatoes, pasta, rice, stock cubes, fat free yoghurts, fruit and veg freely - as long as no fat is added when cooking - you can eat as much of those as you want all day long.  Then you choose to have a controlled amount of milk or cheese per day to get your calcium and then a fibre option which would be things like wholemeal bread, cereals etc.  Anything you want as goodies you count as syns.  So because there's so much free food you don't feel hungry.  For snacks I choose to have a vanilla muller light yoghurt with chopped up strawberries or banana and that's totally free.  I made a cottage pie for dinner yesterday and that was totally free (extrea lean minced beef, onions, stock cube, potatoes).  You can have lean bacon, eggs (no fat) and mushrooms for breakfast and that's totally free.  Add some wholemeal toast from your fibre allowance (any butter is counted as syns).  You'll love it Jo!!  And if you don't want to go to a class you can follow it at home (buy the books on ebay) and just give yourself a regular weekly weigh in time.  Good luck whatever you decide.  I know how hard it is to lose weight and get the motivation to start but knowing that I've had 2 failed IUIs has given me the kick-up-the-bum I needed to get going.  If you decide to go for the Slimming World diet you can drop me a personal message anytime if you want any help with it!


----------



## Daizymay

Hi all,
I posted about a month back then sorta disappeared – not dealing well with things, but I’m back, doing better and just had a crazy 4 days!
But firstly – I have been following and am thrilled to read of your BFP Sam76! Go girl. 
So sorry for Mrs T / Jo & Skyblu – so gutting! Hope ya all doing ok – it’s a tough old journey. 
Queenie/Pixtix – good luck with the laps! 
Yrblueeyes – I lost track of ya progress – did you get your two embies back in – are you on a 2ww?
Rachelc27 – I don’t know anything about pcos – hang in there chick!
Jule – what’s the news on your fert/ET? Will we be in for ET together on Friday??
Venus - babydust to poochy!
AFM:I started an IUI cycle at the end of sept. I feel fortunate to have met JE in the corridor when I waited for my first scan – she reviewed my notes there and then and said ‘shall we go mad and put you on max drugs’ – so that’s what happened, 450 menopur 0.3suprecur and I got x4 good follies and overnight on Tuesday converted to IVF!!! EC was yesterday - got x4 eggs – had the news that x1 embie is developing so ET booked for tmrw. (Two other have yet to activate, x1 immature). I’m in shock – but very pleased. Someone mentioned getting a picky of the embie – is this routine at IVFwales?? How would I get one done. DH has had to flyto the States today, so would love to surprise him with a pic.
Hugs to everyone else.
Daizymay


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hi daizy and good luck for transfer tomorrow, i think you can take a camera with you for the pic but i'm sure the girls which have got that far will let you know what to do,  good luck to jule for tomorrow, hope everyone else is doing ok, bye for now sam.


----------



## kara76

daizy take a camera with you and you can take a pic from the screen or the nurse will do it for you

good luck with et


----------



## VenusInFurs

Daizymay:  I wished you good luck on the other thread but here's some more


----------



## RachelC27

good luck daizymay! xx


----------



## Jule

Good luck daizy may for tomorrow   
Im not in for embryo transfer tomorrow.  Ive been posting on the chromosome link,  I had my tx at ivf wales but they found my dh was a carrier of abnormal chromosomes which resulted in me miscarrying twice.  We now have to  have tx in guys hospital london even though ivf wales still do most of my scans and bloods.  My embryos need testing on sat through to sunday to see if any are normal for transfer.  Our last cycle they were all abnormal and affected by the abnormal chromosomes. SO very anxious about this even though we have more embryos than last time.  If we have any normal they will be transferred on monday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome back Daizymay, good luck x


----------



## Sam76

Hi Daizymay -     for transfer tomorrow. Keep us posted with how things go and rest-up afterwards.

X


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo:  Check out my weight loss ticker!!!!  I'm so chuffed!!  You have to do Slimming World - it's brill   

Jule:  Wishing you loads of luck for normal embies - sounds like you've had a tough time so far - let's hope your luck has changed


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Emma, 5lb already - well done!


----------



## jo1985

good luck daizymay . X    EMMA  ah well done hun chuffed for you x


----------



## Daizymay

Blimey...so many good wishes. Thanks everyone!
and well done you Venus - 'weigh' to go  
everything crossed for you Jule x  
Daizymay


----------



## skyblu

good luck daisymay and julie hope your dreams come true lots of


----------



## Queenie1

emma welldone on the weight loss.

daisymay good luck today x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck Daizy     

Well done Venus!!! I'm a big fan of SW too.
Jules good luck with the testing     

I had a really bad day yesterday, I only had two emotions, extremely angry like the worst PMT ever times 100 then really sad and kept crying. Poor DP got the brunt of it all but I must say he was marvellous and just let it all wash over him. Hopefully today will be better.

To top it all I couldn't get the internet working all day and that drove me crazy!!

Sorry for the moan, have a good day everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls!!

Sorry ive not been about much, but my head has been all over the place, and i just found FF was a little too much.
Anyway there's something id like to share with you all....
my 2ww is now up and Ive just done a test... omg!!! im still shaking its positive!!!!!!!
I'm soooo happy.
Thankyou to everyone for there support  Xxxx


----------



## Jule

Congratulations on your bfp that's is fantastic news xx you must be over the moon


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

I Am!!! i dont think ive stopped shaking yet!!!


----------



## Jule

Omg its all very exciting  r u due to test now or have u tested early?


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

I tested today which is when i was told, i did do a test early on  in the week but that was only cos it was an old 1 that had been lying round in the drawer!! it was bugging me being there, it was old out of date and a cheapy asda 1 lol and it was negative. but been good til now and tested again today with a nice digital clear blue test and its positive!!!


----------



## Queenie1

congrats yrblueeyedgirl on your bfp. fantastic news well done.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Queenie xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Go girlfriend!!!! Welldone yrblueeyedgirl. Soooooooooo happy for you.
x


----------



## claire1

yrblueeyedgirl congratulations in your   , so pleased for you

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## jo1985

congrats  yrblueeyedgirl on your bfp wishin you all the best x


----------



## sammy75

yrblueyedgirl and your dh must be over the, best of luck to you both.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey Thanks everyone for yr messages, im sooo happyx


----------



## sun dancer

Well done yrblueeyedgirl a big congrat's 2 u and ur dh i bet ur r over the moon x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats yrblueyedgirl ! Great to hear another BFP


----------



## trickynic

Great news yrblueeyedgirl - congratulations!!


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations yrblueeyedgirl fabulous news!!!!

Kitty xx


----------



## Sam76

yrblueeyedgirl - do you have a date booked for a scan?
x


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo congratulations yrblueeyedgirl, great news


----------



## SarahJaneH

Big congrats yrblueeyedgirl, lovely news!


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

have my tx planning app tomorrow. hope everything goes ok and i can plan my 2nd nhs go. i have started to write out some questions and things i would like to suggest this time round.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for yr appt Queenie x


----------



## kara76

queenie good luck hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie!


----------



## Kitty71

Queenie


Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

good luck for tom queenie how long since your 1st go ?


----------



## sammy75

goodluck for tomorrow queenie, hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all 

jo this will be my 4th go. 1st go was nhs and bfn, 2nd go converted to iui, 3rd go zero fertiliztion. so hoping this cycle i will at least get to et. my last go was nov 2009. 

i'm nervous but excited to finally be starting again. just hope everything goes well, lap and tx cycle really hope i get to et so i can feel i have had a proper go.


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations yrblueeyedgirl, so pleased for you.
Good luck for tomorrow Queenie, really hope you can get the ball rolling xx


----------



## sun dancer

Good luck for moro queenie hope it all goes really well for u


----------



## skyblu

Good luck Queenie hope all goes well.
Big 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Jule

Good luck for planning appt queenie.it will really feel like things r moving now.won't be long and you'll be back on that emotional rollercoaster


----------



## marieclare

Queenie hope you get some good dates. Fingers crossed they seem to be fitting people in much better now.


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Hope everyone is ok been a while since I have been on is there a list running anywhere of where people are? will try and catch up over the next few days. 

AFM due to start the injections again this week fingers crossed for go number 3

Jules x


----------



## kara76

jules fingers crossed for lucky number 3


----------



## Jule

Ooh wow jules time has gone quickly.when do u start?you won't be long behind me


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

HI girls! i think maybe i spoke to soon had a positive on Saturday but I've started spotting!!! I've just phoned the hospital but as always its the answer phone, just waiting now for then to call me back


----------



## sammy75

it is quite common in early pregnancy and even more so ivf pregnancy, i'm sure the hospital will ring you as soon as they can to give you some reassurance,     hope it turns out ok for you.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks sammy x


----------



## Jule

Hi blueeyedgirl hope someoene rings you soon.it is common in early preg.is it brown or red blood?


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Brown! its just like splashes if that makes sense, not like when u have a period its just there! if ya know what i mean x


----------



## kara76

blue spotting in early pregnancy is pretty common yet its not normal and its always wise to seek medical advice. it could be a number of things yet brown means old blood and could be from implantion, irriated cervix etc etc. are you using cyclogest vaginally?


----------



## julespenfold

Hiya Blueeyedgirl hopefully the hospital will ring you back soon I rang them around 12 and they have just rung me back fingers crossed there's nothing wrong x

thanx Kara

Hiya Jule I'm starting injections on Weds long protocol again so will have baseline on 4th Nov and provisionally EC w/c 22nd Nov a bit nervous to get going again its been just over the year since my last fresh ICSI. Popping into tomoz to see the nurses as they haven't given me enough Suprecur and to check the mulit vits I am on don't have anything in I should be avoiding


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

I was using then vaginally but always found i had a white discharge after it which is what they told me at the hospital. so ive started to use then anally and found them much better and much cleaner!


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Ohh im really annoyed now! i have phoned the hospital ina total of 3 times now and still not had a call back , and its now 5pm and they close! i really dont know what to do now as im also out of cyclogest! agggggggr


----------



## kara76

phone the emergency number, you need cyclogest!


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

thanks, im on phone to them now .. well on hold anyway!!!!


----------



## jo1985

removed post as we are not allowed to offer/sell drugs on any public site


----------



## Jule

Blueeyedgirl how have you got on?did you get someone out of hours?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

well app went well. saw jodie. have loads of forms to redo. had bloods redone. well jodie went to check what protocol i was on either with grace or arianne. and cos my amh last time was 16.1 which she said is on the high side of normal they are putting me on antagonist cycle. will be taking gonel f 450 iu and centrolide 0.25. have to phone on day one of period so can't do november as period arrives before a month after lap, dec we were all to go then noticed that ec/et will be over xmas day and they don't no if they are open over xmas yet. so have gone with af that should arrive 1st jan with ec week beg 17th jan.

dh has to book in for his bloods and sperm test. and i have booked to have a pre tx scan during half term just after my follow up with dr g.

haven't done this protocol before just hope this is gonna get me good eggs.


blueeyedgirls hope you have got hold of someone


----------



## kara76

queenie sounds like it went really well


----------



## jo1985

queenie glad appt went well i was on antagonist protocol but diff drugs


----------



## Queenie1

yes it did i'm just nervous that they have got the right protocol for me. at follow up app they talked about a mild ivf, but today it had changed and why did they not put me on antagonist cycle before if my amh is slightly high.


----------



## Jule

Ooh queenie that is such good news.  How exciting you have a plan.  you need a new ticker.  Try not to worry about what they are deciding and go with it, who knows this may be the plan that you need.  Look at my tx it was completely different and i didnt respond well but ive had my best outcome ever.


----------



## kara76

hey queenie past is past you cant change it and a change is good, its always good to mix things up when its not working so stay postive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie glad it went well and you have a plan

Jules I sent you my best on your thread

Yrblueyedgirl I hope you got an answer and they've put your mind at rest 

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all. i no i should stop worrying. they have changed all my protocols so at least they keep trying to find the right one for me.   that this is the right one for me.  right now stop worrying queenie


----------



## kara76

we will kick you up the butt lol, dont worry worrying is all part of it


----------



## PixTrix

aw Queenie, every cycle is a worry. 

Antagonist in some has been associated with better egg quality so that is a good thing and it will knock a couple of weeks off your tx. 

An antagonist is a mild ivf so they are sticking with what they said at follow up. It goes more with your natural cycle without surpressing your hormones first. 

I'm not sure if you are worried about if you have read about poor response on the anatagonist but you will find that those who have had poor response were on a much lower dose of gonal f. When I did my gonal f I was only on 150 so understandable that it didn't get anywhere!

Like you say it is good that they keep trying diff protocols and this could well be the one that is right for.


----------



## kara76

brilliant post pix


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix that is reasurring to know.


----------



## sammy75

well done on treatment plan queenie and it will soon be here, hopefully we will start 2011 with some bfp's, hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey everyone,
Thank you all sooo much for your help and advice. I phoned the out of hours emergency no. and  got through to Grace, I told her I had been spotting but she didnt really seem that worried ( hope thats a good thing) i told her i had phoned ivf nursing team 3 times but no one had called me back, but she said they were still going through the msgs! but even so i still didn't get a call which is a tad annoying. anyway as im only 15 mins from the Heath she got me a prescription for cyclogest and i picked it up from pharmacy. as for the spotting she just told me to take things easy. easier said than done tho when you work full time never mind im gonna get a chair in work tomorrow and park my **** on it all day LOL!
thanks again everyone xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Queenie, I had the antagonist cycle, and compared to what i have read on some other ppls posts it seems the shortest and easiest! i also had Gonal F and cetrolide. 
Anways good luck xxx


----------



## Sam76

Hi Queenie - glad appointment went well and you have a host of dates to work towards - woo hoo!

Yr blue-eyedgirl - Glad you got things sorted - I had some brown spotting over the weekend so know how anxious you must be. I also had cramping so contacted hopsital and went to early pregnancy assessment unit and thankfully all ok. I called the clinic from 8 am yesterday and left a message at 830 - I did get a call back - but not until after 5:30. It's so hard to get through to them - I must have phoned over 50 times, pressed every option on the menu, eventually got through to someone who put me straight through to the recorded message on the nurses line, was on hold in a queue and moved from 2nd in line until got the 'trying to connect you' message only to be told (after a 15 minute wait) ' sorry we can't connect your call at this time please call back'. Perseverance and redialling seems to be the only thing to do - but easier said than done if you're in work or anxious!

Julespenfold - yay.. here you go again   that all goes smoothly 

Jule - congrats on being PUPO - take it easy   

Pix - not long til your lap   

 Sammy, Jo, Mrs T, Kara and anyone I've missed x


----------



## Jule

Ooh sam not long till your next scan.  Hope everything goes well    At least they scanned you while you were there on the weekend.  How are you? Are you coming to the meet on Sat?

Queenie how are you feeling now that people have given you some of their experiences of the short protocol.  Hope it has reassured you, at least slightly   

Blueeyedgirl glad you got it sorted and managed to get more cyclogest.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Great you have your TX all planned Queenie

Glad you are all sorted now yrblueeyedgirl   

Had my baseline this morning and all went well. Lorraine said there are already quite a few follies and I should be able to produce lots of eggs for my age   . She double checked my Menopur again with JE as it still said 450 on my notes but it was adjusted to 300 at my planning appointment so that was reasurring . Picked up the new needles and I'm bloomin' glad they are only for mixing because they looked huge!!!

Looking forward to jabbing with something new tonight    


Kitty xx


----------



## Sam76

Hi Kitty

That's great news   

Just looked at your age in your ticker and think you must have made a mistake - if that's your real age what's the secret to looking so young? I def thought you were a fair bit younger than me at the last meet!

The green needles do look a bit fierce and using them for mixing doesn't hurt a bit   I'm on gestone so use the green ones for jabbing - DH does it - in top of my bum so at least I don't have to look but really not as bad as it first seems. Good luck with your new jabs - all sounds like things are going well   xx


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty - what time were you in today I was there from 9.30 until about 10.30 wondered if I saw you? Good luck with your jabs tonight x

Queenie  - glad your appointment went well Jan will be here before you know it good luck with your op nxt week.

Blue-eyedgirl - hope your ok today and there is no more spotting.

Jule hope you've still got your feet up and relaxing

Sam hope all is going well with your too 

Hope everyone else is doing OK today xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Jules,

I was there between 8.50 & 9.20. Spent most of my time in the pharmacy after that picking up more suprecur. I was wearing a black and red dress and tan boots    We could have had a pre-general meet mini meet!!!

Kitty x


----------



## Jule

Kitty sounds like baseline went really well.  Good luck with stimms.  Wow 2 weeks and you will be having ec.  How exciting.

Jules you were there as well forgot why you were there sorry?


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey Girls 
Thanks all for your well wishes , although im knackered i do feel better today. still have a little spotting but seems to be getting less  . Finally had a call back off Jodie today she left a message on my voice mail as i was in work asking me to call her if i have any worries!! lol as i was listening to the msg i said to myself yes i tried that yesterday LOL. So again ive called her back cos i need to book for my scan in 3 weeks but obviously it was the answer phone i have left a msg AGAIN but i really dont expect a call back tonight!

Kitty- i laughed so much when i read what you put about the size on the needles!!!! when i was on my injections i started with Gonal F which was just in a pen  = easy peasy!!! then when they started me on cetrolide( or summat like that) 2 lots of needles 1 for mixing the other for injecting! omg i wasnt so smug then really didnt like those but im just a big baby LOL.
Take care gilrs and thanks again for all your help xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Jules,

I know, I can't believe it will all happen so fast now. I feel like I've been DR for months so I'm so excited about starting stimms tonight. It almost feels like the TX starts properly now.

Cheers Sam for the compliment, I've got good genes!! One granny lived to be a 100 and one is not far off   . JE told me "your ovaries are much younger than you are" which was nice    I just hope the quality will be good.

Ouch for you using the green devils!!! 


Kitty xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, not got back long ago but wanted to post my dates as they are alot sooner than i thought they would be, dr 21oct then baseline booked for 8th nov then ec booked for around 29th nov, nurse said didn't want to bother with the pill so can't believe i can just go straight in to dr, i'm still a bit shocked, hope all you are doing ok yourselves with whatever stage you are at.


----------



## PixTrix

Glad your feeling better blue

Woohoo kitty good luck for stims 

Hope your resting up Jule and your back is better

yay sammy good luck

hi everyone else


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Sam76 - congratulations huni....i'm mega pleased for you!!

Jule - hope you are ok and the little ones are settling in - i'm really pleased for you that you got some frosties too!!

Kitty - i think we are only a day apart in our cycles, good luck hun xx

AFM, had my baseline yesterday and started my menopur last night, have another scan booked for friday to see how they are getting on.

Kara if you read this could you let me know what fish oils you took. i've got some cod liver oil with omega 3 fish oil with vit d and e but it says to consult your dr if you are pregnant etc so wasn't sure if i should take it or not, thanks hun xx

Hope everyone else is ok,

Jo xx


----------



## Vixxx

Woohoo JK1 - you're off again!  Hope it's a good cycle for you   .

Great news Jule - so chuffed for you   .

Good luck everyone else too     .

Vixxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo great to see all going well. Just want to let you know that you shouldn't take the codliver oil in pregnancy because it may contain mercury. You can get the twin pack of pregnacare with omega fish oils in the pack. Good luck x

Hope you're doing ok vixx


----------



## kara76

jk whay hay girl your on your way!you will need to stop the ones your on and cod liver oil is not good while pregnant.....

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-High-Strength-1000mg-Fish-Oil-Capsules-30_16007/

/links


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls

Finally got hold of Jodie tonight, i have my first scan booked for 28th October!! so exciting!


----------



## Jule

oh dear girls ive been taking cod liver oil and reading what you've written it seems i shouldnt be!


----------



## kara76

jule just stop it now, dont worry it wouldnt have effected anything


----------



## Jule

ok will do i thought it was ok!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Yrblueeyedgirl - take it easy, can't you take some time off if they've told you to take it easy
Sam76 - phew, glad everything was ok for you, and twins too - you must be thrilled
Kitty & Jo - good news you're on the way..
Jule - how are you doing, taking it easy I hope
Sammy - nearly there now
Pix & Queenie - not long now until you are back on the rollercoaster!
Hey Kara Hun
Hi to everyone else I've missed
Afm, keeping busy, hopefully start again next cycle
Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Mrs. T. Oh yes can't wait to get back on the rollercoaster! Great to see that you should be going again next cycle


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Hi Jo I thought we'd be almost on the same day. I've got my next scan next Tuesday. Which feels like a long way away right now.

Did my first stimms jab last night. I got everything laid out and was dead excited. Went downstairs to get the Suprecur and by the time I got back up DP had the stimms syringe all ready and loaded! I was a bit cross because I wanted to see it. He was a nurse so isn't very impressed by that type of thing, but I couldn't beleive he didn't wait for me. Almost went nuts but managed to contain myself







(the mad hormonal lady almost came out!) The injection site is a bit sore today which never happens with the suprecur but I feel fine and have made a start on the 3 litres of water I am supposed to have









Have a good day everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## Jule

Kitty glad the 1st stimms went ok.  Shame you didnt see it but dont worry you have many more to go that you can watch   .  Sometime it can be a bit sore afterwards.  I tend to rub the area for a few seconds afterwards as i find because it is a bit more fluid you can feel a lump under the skin which really you want to disperse.

There are a few of you about to start again, so good luck everyone.

Shame no one is on the 2ww with me.


----------



## julespenfold

Sounds like I just missed you kitty, had to drop dp's sample off and was just picking up some more suprecur as they haven't given me enough to take me to the baseline.

Sammy75 we are only a week apart in our dates at the mo so may end up doing the mad 2ww at the same time.

blueeyed girl - hope you get your call back

Mrs Thomas not long until you start now hope you get to go on your next cycle.

JK1 - good luck with this cycle 

looks like we've got a busy couple of weeks coming up hope everyone is doing OK today xx


----------



## Sam76

Yay Jo (JK1) - good to hear you're cycling again.   

Jule - hope you're not going too mad with the waiting  

Kitty - you made me laugh with wanting to watch the preparation - on our first cycle DH and I used to bicker about who did the drawing up and whose turn it was   - now I get everything ready and shout downstairs 'time to do jabs love'

Mrs T - not long for you now   

Yrblueeyedgirl - good to have date for scan - hope all goes smoothly for you til then   

 everyone else   x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just got home from Essex and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to yrblueeyedgirl on your


----------



## sammy75

yrblueyedgirl, good luck for your scan on 28th,

jule, hope you are coping so  far with 2ww,

mrs thomas, wishing you good luck with next treatment cycle,

pixtrix, hope you can start treatment soon after your appt all being well with your lap,

kitty71, congrats on doing your first stimms jab, i'm dreading doing my first dr jab,

julespenfold, i'll be looking forward to having a 2ww buddy, as long as my recipient is ready i could be having ec on 22nd nov,

sam76, big congrats on hearing about your twins, double the joy for you and dh,

venus in furs, hoping that 3rd time lucky is true for you both,

as for myself i was wondering with all the talk of vits i have just been taking pregnacare conception is this enough or should i start taking some additional vits aswell.


----------



## jk1

Evening all....thanks for the advice...i've not started taking the cod liver oil yet...luckily!! i'll try and get the pregnacare - i used to take that but found it was giving me headaches so went onto just taking follic acid instead...i'll try again though as it was a little while ago.

Kitty...what cycle are you on? I'm on antagonist so only have 2 weeks of injections (thank God!!!)

just a short one today as been really tired...not sure if its the menopur or just the relief of starting again kicking in!!

night all

Jo xxx


----------



## Jule

Hi Jo why dont you just take folic acid if the pregnacare give you headaches?  I only take folic acid.  Great though that you have started again.  When is ec?


----------



## Kitty71

Evening all,

Jo I'm doing LP and am down for EC w/c 25th October how about you?? Hope you have a nice rest. I'm feeling a bit tired myself but I'm going to stay up to watch the Apprentice because it was so funny last week   

Hope everyone is ok this evening,

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

jo i took sanatogen mother to be if pregnacare giving you jip


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everyone!
Just a quickie to say I'm back from hols and ready for the off! My boss has been horrible to me since I've been back. Long story but basically I'm not supposed to be working the long shifts-12 & half hrs-for the first few weeks of being back full time. (I was off sick for 7 months following a skiing injury & surgery). She'd put me working 2 long shifts in a row! Then lied and said it had never been mentioned I work short days! Anyway she's changed the shifts now as her boss became involved so she had to!
I was so stressed and upset and was/still am worried about being like this when I start treatment. My DP keeps telling me not to let her get to me. I find it hard to let things go over my head though.
Blueeyedgirl-my AF is due on 29th so we could be cycle buddies! Which protocol are you on?
Big hugs to all!
xxxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey diddy 
i've had all my treatment now i was on the antagonist  which seems a lot easier than a few others ive seen talk about on here. and to top it all i had a  !!

I have to say all you girls talk about the 2WW im finding the 3 WW til my scan the hardest. I think especially cos ive been spotting for a few days makes you think all sorts, but im trying to do as the hospital says and rest when i can.
Hope your all ok 
T/c xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule - i do take just folic acid...went down to that as the pregnacare gave me headaches.

Kitty - i'm due EC the 25th October too so we must literally be within a day or so of each other!! I'm on antagonist this time...have long protocol the first cycle but had OHSS so last time and this time they have done antagonist instead. Praying for more eggs this time though...had 16 on my first cycle, 7 on my second (only 4 mature) so want some more this time...although as long as i get a least 1 good one i will be happy!!

have another scan tmrw so hopefully the follies should be growing nicely...i've been sooooo tired since i started my injections...don't remember menopur making me feel like this before!!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Evening everyone,

Hiya Diddy, sorry to hear about your boss, hope it all settles down for you. You'll be fine once you start treatment. I worried loads before I started but once you get going you'll be busy jabbing away and stuff the anxiety will ease up. 

Jo hope the scan goes well tomorrow. I haven't felt tired yet but maybe that will kick in after a few more days. I've hardly felt a thing all through tx so far. Just the odd headache but even they might not have been down to the meds. I get a bit worried sometimes because I wonder if it's all working. I down regulated fine but I'll be glad when I have the next scan on Tuesday. 

Jule hope the 2WW is going well for you.

Hi to everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

Wow! That's fantastic news yrblueeyedgirl! Well done you! I must've got confused(not difficult!) when I read a previous post. Hope the next 3 weeks go fast for you.
Kitty-can't believe you're in the flow of treatment-time goes so quickly. I made the mistake of seeing my blood results on the system yesterday at work and all 3 AMH results are down as 'undetectable'. That was a real slap in the face as they just told me it was less than 1. No I'm thinking I have no hope of treatment working Just hoping for a miracle. 
Hello to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Diddy can you access your data on the system at work then?? If so I don't think it's a good idea and I would say step away from the computer. At this stage results "are what they are" you can't change them but you can try and change your mind set. 

Try not to think about it and focus all your PMA on it working       because it can and will!!! I know it's hard, the whole tx thing is like a worrying marathon!!

Hope everyone's good today, the weather is a bit miserable isn't it. I'm looking forward to a couple of lazy mornings in bed over the weekend,


Kitty xx


----------



## Jule

Hi EVeryone.
Diddy try not to worry.  Discuss this with the clinic when you next go.  Perhaps there are things you can do to improve the level.

Kitty how are you getting on with the stimms?  When is your next scan?

Hi Jo i dont remember being tired but was very stressed in work trying to catch up when stimming.  Thing is every cycle we do we feel different-weird isnt it.

Im feeling stressed and had argument with dh that made me cry so now stressing i done damage.  Been having pulling pains still and not really sure if its a good or bad sign.  Another wk til i can test ill be going    WOuld like to get past day 9 though as thats when i bled on my last fresh cycle


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Jule,

My next scan is next Tuesday. That will be a week after the first and it seems like a long time. I keep worrying about OHSS, god knows why because I dodn't think I'm at any increased risk. I think I'm only happy when I'm having a bit of a fret about something   

Sorry to hear you're feeling stressed, I don't know anything about pulling pains but try not to worry.    when will it be day 9 for you??

Kitty x


----------



## Jule

Day 9 will be Tue but really it will be sun if i go on my last cycle as i had a 3 day transfer last time and a  5 day this time.  

Dont worry about ohss you will know if you get it.  I had 40+ follicles and still didnt have ohss although was borderline.  Im sure everything will be fine.  I always saw any pulling or tenderness around my ovary area as a good sign but didnt have that for a few days after starting stimms.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Having a rare 'working from home' afternoon so its given me chance to catch up !

Pix - just 5 days til your appt, ooh how exciting..
Kitty - exciting that you have started stimms
Jule - hope you are still taking it easy, sorry nobody else is on the 2WW but we are all on it with you in spirit ! Youre bound to be stressed, I know I was on my 2WW but I have a great feeling for you. 
Yrbleeyedgirl - counting down to the scan now, another wait but it will be sooo worth it
Diddy - hoping for a miracle is what we all do and there are so many positive stories so just go for it with PMA
Hello to everyone else, its really busy at the mo and I find it hard to keep up with everyone as Im usually just reading off my phone.

Afm the clinic suggested I wait another month to get a different crop of eggs so I should be restarting in about 5 weeks..

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sorry im not keeping up, hope your all ok


----------



## julespenfold

Evening all

*Jo* - I hope your scan went OK today and all's going to plan
*Queenie *- hope your feeling OK and have your feet up 
*Jule* -  saved up for you tomoz hope today was better

I hope everyone else is OK too   and 

I thought I would try and start to do a list again as I've been getting a bit lost of where everyone is. I have gone back a couple of weeks and I think this is correct apologies if I have missed anyone, please feel free to make any changes

JK1............................Scan 15th Oct - EC 25th Oct
Queenie......................Lap 15th Oct - Tx Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct
Kitty..........................Scan 21st Oct - EC 25th Oct
Sundancer...................tx Oct 2010
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sammy75....................EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov

  

Jule............................OTD


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Scan went fine today although the lady that did it didn't really tell us much..i wondered if she assumed we knew alot already.  She said I have lots of little follicles and one in my left ovary (which is my worse pcos ovary!!) that is just 12 mm so i can start my other injections tomorrow night.  

Still feeling really tired.

does anyone remember if when i start the antagonist injections does it matter which one i do first?

Kitty - glad you are feeling ok...i did when i was on long protocol and it was only after EC that i got ohss but like Jule says if you do get it...you'll know about it!!

Next scan is next Thursday so hopefully everything will still be on target for EC 25th!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend...i think i will be sleeping for most of it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good idea Jules, I'm struggling to keep up too!


----------



## jo1985

jk 1 i dont think it matters which inj u do first correct me people if wrong i just did which ever one dp passed me first x

gd idea on the list jule


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Thanks for th list Jules. I was going to try and do it a few days ago but my brain just couldn't cope with the task 

*Mrs T* not long till you start 5 weeks will fly by!!

*JK* which injections will you start tomorrow then??

Hi to everyone, see som of you at the meet tomorrow.

Kitty xx


----------



## jk1

Morning Kitty - i start my antagonist injections this evening...i'm on antagoinst cycle as had ohss previously so started with the menopur first xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Glad you scan went well Jo enjoy your kip lol

Just updated Jo on the list

See some of you in a couple of hours x

Queenie......................Lap 15th Oct - Tx Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct
Kitty..........................Scan 21st Oct - EC 25th Oct
JK1............................Scan 21st Oct - EC 25th Oct
Sundancer...................tx Oct 2010
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sammy75....................EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov










Jule............................OTD 22nd Oct


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

i'm feeling better today. didn't go to work yesterday as felt so bad. i have been dosing my self up all week. feel better in myself just got sinus pain now. just been to chemist to get something to clear the sinuses. just hope they will do lap on tuesday now after taking all these med's all week. in the letter is says to phone 48hrs before op to confirm you are attending so plan to do that tomorrow. 

good luck to everyone having app this week.

pix good luck for your tx app on wednesday will be thinking of you. 

jule how is your 2ww going hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Diddy16

Hi!
julespenfold please could you add me to the list? I'm due my baseline scan on 2nd Nov and booked for provisional EC 15th Nov.
Thanks!
xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls, how you all doing?
Ive just off the phone to the emergency no. for the hospital, ive been spotting all week but this evening it seems to of got heavier  i feel sooo p'ssed off. They wasnt really much help, at least i dont feel like they were. they just told me unless im heavy and clotting then dont worry but its easier said than done. All she really advised was to phone ivf wales monday she said they may bring my scan forward. Sorry for being negative girls just feeling really down tonight


----------



## RachelC27

hello! sorry havnt posted lately, been feeling rather ill   .  went for scan on the 11th (previous scan had shown 4-5 follies starting to grow) and gave them all a bit of a shock! they stopped counting at 27 on the right and about 20 on the left! was scanned for ages, bloods taken given ohss meds, advised high protein and fluids etc and told to come back weds, in this time had gone from feeling a little bit lightheaded to bearly being able to stand, think I give grace a bit of a nasty shock!  after much disscussion it was decided to go for ec asap so had trigger that night.  went in yesterday and they collected 25 eggs! were over 40 but only 25 were at the right level of maturity.  had to go back in for more tests for the ohss this morning, quite a bit of fluid in the lower abdomen but generally Im feling a lot better 2day, hope that its a good sign, good news is that 22 of the eggs have fertilised!  going back in mon for tests again and for them to decide if they are gonna transfer or freeze all.

met the new embryologist and he is lovely! really nice fella! our eggs are in good hands ladies!  on the other hand, wasnt too impressed with the anaethetist, must have been rather stingy with my meds, as I was fully aware, remember every single thing and screamed my way through most of it! felt quite traumatised! will never ever do it again. not that im trying to put anyone off, asked grace this morning and she sed it was a very unusual reaction that they had no way of predicting. most people end up really chilled or knocked out.

so just gotta wait and see what mon brings....  xxxx


----------



## jo1985

wow rachel thats alot off eggs lol big difference from 4 to 5 so glad that so many fertilised and hope you get transfer good luck


----------



## RachelC27

thanks jo! yeah fingers crossed!


----------



## Jule

Wow rach that is a lot of eggs and lots fertilised.hope your ohss settles,drink lots of fluid.
Shame your ec was so painful that is bad that they didn't top u up.hopefully with that amount fertilised u will never need theaatre again.good luckfor mon.

Queenie take it easy and rest tue is nearly here.


----------



## jo1985

blueeyedgirl so sorry hosp was not very good in reassurin you hope all is ok try not to worry i know easier said than done and prayin it all goes ok for you x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Jo x  I'm wondering if maybe i over done things in work today as we was mega busy. Fell a little better now ive had time to sit down and chill.

Omg! Rachel!!! thats amazing! i was chuffed with 7 let alone that many! really pleased for you x As for your anaesthetist  it sounds like the guy i had! did he look like he should have retired about 20 yrs ago? LOL  I have to say i also found it very painful and i also told grace when she asked and yep she said the same to me  thats very unusual! but yeh defo no where yr coming from.
Take care all
xx


----------



## jo1985

i now feel petty with ny 2 eggs lol i loved sedation was out off it but mayb i didn t find it painful with not being there long with having little eggs . Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Jule

Updated list:

Queenie......................Lap 15th Oct - Tx Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct
Kitty..........................Scan 21st Oct - EC 25th Oct
JK1............................Scan 21st Oct - EC 25th Oct
Sundancer...................tx Oct 2010
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sammy75....................EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov










Jule............................OTD 22nd Oct


----------



## Queenie1

good luck marieclare for ec tomorrow. hope it goes well

yrblueeyedgirl hope you get hold of clinic tomorrow and they can reasure you everything is ok.

rachel wow 22 eggs is fantastic. hope your feeling better. keep up the fluids. i think someone once mentioned that sports drinks were very good for ohss

afm have phoned and left message to confirm my op on tuesday. just hope they will go ahead with it. still having sinus pains-well i think it is although it could be a head ache as starting to stress a bit now about lap.

off now for a chicken dinner at mum's can't wait. -love my mum's cooking


----------



## kara76

rach hope your feeling ok, thats alot of eggies

queenie, im sure it will go ahead yet i never answered my phone the day before lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, wow Rachel what a bumper crop well done. Sorry EC wasn't a good experience it seems the anaesthetist may be still finding his feet with the amount of sedation needed for this. Good luck for transfe

Sending you a big  hug Jo, this IVF malarky aint easy and if you need a cry you go ahead, its healthy to let it all out

Queenie, I'm sure you'll be fine. Have you tried beechams decongestant that particularly targets the sinuses? Iknow you got to be careful what you take before op tho so check its ok to use.

Sorry I'm  going to have to read back to catch up with everyone else, but thinking of you all.

AFM can't wait to have my planning appoint on Wed, its been a long time coming! Been trying to track my cycle so that I have an idea of when AF is due, but when it is so irregular being anything up to 70 days it is difficult. I do know that I had a pos OPK with the associated ovu symptoms so AF due couple of days after lap, but who knows when it will be due after then. I hope they don't put me on the pill to be able to plan the dates.

Quick question - does anyone else get a bleeding nose in the luteal phase? It usually starts a couple of weeks before AF is due and continues until AF established. Very weird but at least with my irregular cycles it is a sure sign of when AF will be lol. Its not a full on bleed but nose permanently clogged up with blood. Would like to know why it happens. Googled it and the only thing that I have come up with is vicarious menstruation and interestingly there is a connection with endo. Not sure if got endo but will soon find out!


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

yrblueeyedgirl - i hope it all turns out ok for you and that you are having a relaxing weekend...hopefully ivf wales will see you tomorrow xx

Queenie..hope they go ahead with your lap and hope you are feeling a bit better this weekend xx

OMG i am mega scared of the anesthetist...i am a nightmare with pain and the last time i found it really painful and JE said they gave me double doseage....i'm going to have to say something before I go in (although they'll probably remember me due to all the crying last time!!! lol )

Hope everyone is ok!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Jule

Blueeyedgirl really hope you get some answers tomorrow, maybe they will scan you which will give reassurance hopefully   

JK1 hope ec for you is not too bad i would make sure you tell them when you go in that you are anxious and you want plenty of anaesthetic.  I dont know why they dont do the same as guys, general-i didnt feel a thing.  LAst time i was in cardiff i felt it too although they did come and top me up with more.  Be firm before you go in and im sure they will make sure you have more. When will your ec be?

Pix wed is not long for planning appointment. Perhaps you could have the noresthisterone to time your cycle to start on time. Thats what i have always used although guys like me to be on the pill for a month.


----------



## jo1985

jule not long till test day fingers crossed prayin for bfp. Yrblueeyedgirl hope you can get a scan . Queenie good luck for op . Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## RachelC27

yeah defo looked like he shud hav retired years ago! both my hands are black from him trying to get thse canula in! his names Paul and im sure his last name is weiner! hubby sed that its just not poss, and must hav dreamt it up during the vallium haze! gotta go back 2mrw so im gonna find out lol! 
good luck 2 everyone else!


----------



## Queenie1

grace or janet have done my sedation. wonder why they are not doing it now.


----------



## Jule

Jo1985 how are you feeling today?


----------



## PixTrix

oh yeah Jule I forgot about norhisterone, thanks. I can't wait for wed! I've got everything crossed for you nearly another day down and a day closer to OTD


----------



## Queenie1

its a great feeling pix that at long last things are moving along. have you got all your questions ready. when are you hoping to do tx. did dr g say how long you have to wait.

jules not long to go how are you feeling about testing. will you test early or wait until otd.


----------



## PixTrix

isn't it brill Queenie. Here we go, here we go, here we go! Can you hear me singing lol Yeah got questions ready. I'm not sure how long. What were you told, was it after one cycle? I'm hoping to start DR Dec or jan well thats if its going to be LP. When haD follow up JE said about doing antagonist again because of quality but I said wasn't happy because of how it turned out before with no response and she said no will stick to LP. So not sure whats best now. I'm going to ask about considering antagonist with alot higher stims.


----------



## Queenie1

dr g told me 1 month didn't say 1 cycle. so jodie just counted 4 weeks from lap date, which meant i miss next af. ( although i will check again if i have to wait. - i suppose it will depend on if anything is found) would have liked to have gone on dec af but that makes ec/et over xmas. see what they say about protocol. jodie took my file to check with the doctors what prococol.


----------



## PixTrix

ah right 4 weeks from lap sounds better. Yeah alot will depend on what is found. The only thing that I am going to be adamant about is that they increase my stimms despite AMH being 30. I think 2 tx with crap response is enough to show them that not at great risk of OHSS.

What did the pre-assess nurse tell you to stop? I rang up and whoever answered got advice from the nurse and rang me back and told me to stop all the supplements - omega 3. co-enzyme, pregnacare and apimist. I don't think thats right


----------



## Queenie1

have pm you the number i rang. i told them i was taking 

pregnacare
royal jelly
co enzyme q 10
bee propolis
omega 3 fish oil - this was the only one they told me to stop.

although since monday i have stopped all only cos i felt so poorly with cold i couldn't face them and the meds i was taking for my cold.

yeah i think you should suggest and increase and discuss it with them. they can always lower the dose during stimms if  needs be.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. The omega 3 makes sense beacause it can thin the blood. Oh well will check again


----------



## Queenie1

yep that was what she said .

nite x


----------



## PixTrix

nite x


----------



## jo1985

jule im doing ok now thanks just having a bad few days and just no one was gettin how i felt and why i was so emotional but i feelin k now thanks 4 aski how you doing? X


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Just wishing you all a happy week,

Jule not long now hun      

JK what time is your scan tomorrow?? I'm in at 9.00am.

Good luck for planning Wednesday Pix.

Good luck today Rachel.


Kitty xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey girls  hows everyone doing?

im getting a bit down now been waiting for a call from ivf wales all day, been spotting for about a week now but bleeding got heavier over the weekend. i phone emergency number Saturday night but got told to rest and call ivf Wales Monday but as usual still no call! grrrrr its sooo annoying, if i dont get a call then im off to my own GP in the morning. 
Sorry for the rant girls 
t/c x


----------



## claire1

Yyblueeyedgirl if you're not getting anywhere with the clinic, I would ring your GP they will be able to refer you to the early pregnancy unit in your local hospital.  Hope you get things sorted soon.

Hope everyone else is OK and thinking of you all (eventhough I don't post here often)


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Claire
  Ive now left 2 msgs, i phoned reception and asked to spk to a nurse and guess what they out me through to THE ANSWER PHONE! i phoned again and told her it was answer phone and she told me to be patient and someone will call back. this side f things really does let ivf wales down. when it came to the actual treatment they were great . Oh well off to docs first thing in morning!


----------



## sammy75

queenie 
jk 1
sundancer
mrs thomas
kitty
julespenfold
   sending you all some fairy dust.

rachael hope all is well and good luck for upcoming transfer.
jo1985 hope you are felling better and jan will be here soon so   that you'll be  able to start again soon.
jule     for friday.
pixtrix good luck for planning appt wed.
yrblueeyedgirl hope your gp sends you to epu and then scan you so you know whats going on    that it turns out fine for you.

   to everyone and any one i have missed bye for now sam.


----------



## jo1985

yrblueeyedgirl ah i so hope you get it sorted soon whether it s through ivf wales or gp . Sammy75 i feelin better now just needed few days for things to hit me lol. Good luck to al who got appt atm . Just general question when you likely to start ivf round 2 been told 6 months wait ?


----------



## RachelC27

hi everyone! still feeling like crap! got scanned 2day and i gotta lot of fluid pushing my organs about, so we r gonna freeze all   tbh we didnt really have much option as its getting quite difficult 2 breathe now! but believe it or not they still wud hav transfered on weds if id sed yes!  had call earlier frm embryology and they have frozen 12 top grade day 3 and they r going to see if any of the other 10 make it to blast.  all being well lookin at fet in dec so shouldnt be 2 long.

clinic was absolutely nuts 2day running about 1 1/2 hours late! had 2 have a lie dwn across the chairs in the end felt so ill!  

yr blueeyedgirl - surprised they didnt get back to u, they were returning phonecalls when i was there bout  1.30 ish, from my experience cos iv been there 2, i wud just go 2 a+E, it sounds awful but if u say uv got a pain in ur side im sure they'l scan u if only to rule out an ectopic, i know how distressing it is to be bleeding and not hav any answers x


----------



## Jule

Yrblueeyedgirl that is not good.they rang me back at lunch time today when I rung.I would go to your gp at least like claire says they can refer u to hosp.
Hi everyone awful day-i won't post about it again but its on chromosome.
Hi everyone


----------



## jk1

Hi Kitty...i've not got a scan tmrw...mine isn't till Thursday this week...i think its a bit long to wait considering i'm now on the same dose i was when i had ohss but i guess they know what is best.

yrblueeyedgirl - i've been trying to speak to clinic all day today but have been unable to get hold of anyone...just answerphone all the time i've left a couple of messages but no-one has called me back...good luck hun...hope you are ok,

Hi Jule - hows you? hope your 2ww isn't dragging too much!! xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls

Thanks you sooo much for all your support your more help than IVF Wales!!!! and you all get back to me quicker!

Anyway i finally had a call back from Jodie about 5.30pm she wants me up there at 9am tomoz for blood tests :/ just feel relived to have been able to speak to someone and finally someone gonna check me over. Dont think i can stand this much longer i no this prob sounds terrible but if all is over for us and this pregnancy i need to know i hate not knowing . but fingers crossed all could still be ok. 
Thanks again girls yr all great xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

glad you finally had a call back ..good luck for blood test hope alls ok     hi to everyone else i need to catch up in this thread im lost!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me:
Yrblueeyedgirl - take it easy, hope you get your reassurance tomorrow, it must be so hard for you, big hugs
Queenie - good luck for your lap tomorrow
Pix - good luck for your appt tomorrow
Jo - it's ok to feel down, only we girls know exactly what it's like so offload and then you can pick yourself up
Jule - take care, I will post on your thread
Rachel - no wonder you're feeling crap but you should still be thrilled as you have a bumper crop for ET when you're feeling better
Good luck for scans this week too
Sorry for no more personals, been working late and am shattered
Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girls havent posted on here for ages 
blueeyedgirl hope everything goes well for u moro      
Queenie gd luck for ur lap moro x   
jo glad u feeling better it does us gd 2 hav a gd cry at some point    
Rachel hope u start 2 feel better soon   
pix gd luck for ur app   
afm i started my injections sunday nite got scan on the 25th and booked in for ec on the 1st but this may change 
hope everyone else is  doing ok


----------



## skyblu

Yrblueyedgirl - Hope you get some answers tomorrow and all is well     

Queenie - good luck tomorrow 

Take care girls
Skybluxx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Just got back from my scan and am a little worried, and just need a bit of reassurance.

Got lots of follicles, 15 on the right and 6 on the left but they are all small under 10mm. I managed to see what she was writing and the biggest is only 7.5. They've upped by Menopur to 450 iu now so do you think this will do the trick She reckoned this will get them all going.

She worried me too saying I had several fibroids. I knew I had one but how can I have more since only last week? Are they anything to worry about?

Lastly do I still use 1 water for 6 powders?

Phew think that's it. I'm having a bit of a freak out   

Yrblueyedgirl hope your bloodw went ok and you get an answer soon   

Kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

Aw Kitty!
Sorry I can't help you with any of the technicalities but someone will soon. Just wanted to say chin up and try not to fret. I'm sure things will be ok.xxxx


----------



## kara76

kitty try not to woorry i know its hard, some people just take a little longer to stimm and the postive news is you have a good batch there and the extra drugs will give them a boost to grow. as for the fibriods im sure if they thought they were an issue they would of said, if your really concerned give um a call but often if they are not in the way as such it is better to leave there alone as scarring the uterus could cause more problems than just leaving them alone. one water is fine to 6 powders but i used one and a bit to make sure all the powder was disolved


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls 
Just got back from the hospital, had my blood test and Jodie said she will call me this afternoon, i have to go back on thursday too for another 1 to see how my hormone levels are. I asked for some adivce about the bleeding but again i was told nothing really to do other than rest. Although i feel a lot better today i've decided im gonna take the rest of the week off work, i should get paid anyway so no point wearing my self out.
Kitty i hope things work out for you , im sure they will 
t/c xxx


----------



## Jule

Kitty dont worry as kara said your follicles will grow lovely with a higher dose drug.  At least you have quite a few there which is great news.  They may stimm you for longer to make sure they are the right size.  When are they seeing you next?
As for the menopur whenever i was on 4 i used to use 1 and half of water but that was just me and i felt it was better as the solution was slightly more diluted.

Blueeyedgirl hope you dont have to wait too long for the blood results.


----------



## Kitty71

Next scan Friday Jule. I'll take yours and Kara's advise and use 1 and a half waters. I feel a bit better now. You just build your hopes up and I suppose I've seen so many first scan results from girls on the buddy thread I just imagined mine would be the same. 

Glad you are feeling better now.

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

blueeyegirl, i hope they call soon

kitty sometimes slowly is best and i know its so hard not to compare


----------



## Jule

Kitty dont worry you'll be fine.  This was my worst cycle ever, i was so slow repsonding and had to stimm for longer but look i had my best results so dont worry.  i think friday you will have a surprise and you will have seen the follicles would have grown.  Good luck


----------



## mimi41

Kitty i had the same problem hun, they just stimmed me for longer and what was nearly a cancelled cycle was my most successful cycle.  Try to relax drink plenty of water, get a hot water bottle on your tum, take a nice warm bath.  These things just might help good luck hun


----------



## Jule

oh yes i did all those things mimi said and i ate brazil nuts, drank a glass of milk a day and ate chicken as protein is good too.


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you lovelies,

I'll pop in to Boots after work and get a hot water bottle,

Kitty xxx


----------



## kara76

kitty a pillow will also work well, just keep your tummy warm yet remember not to use a hot water bottle after et.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope everyone is fine, i'm pretty depressed at the moment due to jodie ringing me this morning to cancel cycle due to recipient not being ready, but she did say that it should be about 6 weeks time, i think i need to set my mind to next year though just so i won't have to be dissapointed again if not ready in 6 weeks, i'll keep checking in now again to see  how everyone is but i might not post much, all take care and good luck to everyone, bye for now sam.


----------



## Jule

Oh no how disapointing sammy, did she say why the recipient is not ready?


----------



## sammy75

she said she needed minor surgery in order to be ready for treatment, which i know is for the best as i would want her  to have the best possible chance for pregnancy, i think it come as a surprise to me considering i was due to start downregging in just 2 days didn't think it would be cancelled this close, but i believe things happen for a reason and it is just not our time at this moment so fingers crossed the outcome in the end  will be good.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Sammy,

Hopefully you won't have to wait to much longer   


Kitty xx


----------



## Jule

Oh Sammy i believe that too that things happen for a reason but it doesnt help when you are mentally preparing for now.  Another 6 weeks or so isnt too far away though and hopefully by waiting just a short while longer you will get a positive outcome   .  Is this your 1st treatment?


----------



## sammy75

yes this is my first cycle, at least it is a busy time of year so i'll have to try and focus on xmas now make sure i'm ready if it does happen over xmas or new year. i have also seen your outcome and i hope you are feeling better not a nice thing to come down with a bug at a time like this.


----------



## Jule

Thanks-bloody typical ive done nothing and barely gone out and then i get this!  Hopefully things will still move forward for me.
Remain postive, hopefully one delay will make sure you have a good outcome.  Just think if you get plenty of eggs you will have a good chance.  Have you got a good egg reserve, what is your amh?


----------



## sammy75

hi jule, sorry for the delay in replying had to pop out, my amh is 20.8 which they said was good for my age i'm 35, so hopefully i'll get enough eggs to share but i am also worried about this ohss doesn't sound very nice to get that they gave me 300 menopur to inject when i start stimming just hope this dose doesn't send my ovaries into overdrive lol.


----------



## jk1

Hi Kitty, i think you will be fine hun...bet you respond really well to the menopur now and they will be the perfect size come friday hun!!

Jodie called me back today and said that she spoke to the DR and they are not worried about OHSS this time.

Came home from work early as been feeling really tender and have chest pains...not sure if its my cold or the drugs!! lol

Hope you are all ok 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jule

well my amh is 82.2 and i start on 300mg but reduce quite quickly so i think you will be fine and they will monitor you to check everything is going to plan.  Good luck it will be ok x


----------



## Jule

Jo there are a lot of bugs around as i found out yesterday so hoepfully you have just picked something up.  Are you d/r at mo or have you started stimms


----------



## kara76

sammy so sorry you have been delayed and i hope the next 6 weeks fly by

jo jule is right there are so many bugs going round atm


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Just jabbed my higher dose and bought a hot water bottle from Boots   

Jo hope scan goes well tomorrow     


Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

Kitty try not to worry the increase in dose will help and lots need a little longer to stimm

Hi Skyblu hope all was well with your bloods

Sorry that you've had a delay Sammy, hope the wait isn't too long.

Hi everyone else.

Well chuffed that I have got my planning appoint tomoz its been too long since last tx!! Spoiled myself today went to town with a friend with for a pedicure and ended up with a pedicure, manicure, eyebrow wax and tint!! Spoiling myself before lap next week! Having hair done saturday. DP's daughter is coming to stay thurs to monday instead of half term. Thankfully she was understanding about not coming half term cos of lap


----------



## kara76

yay pix at last things are moving

kitty you go girl


----------



## Queenie1

pix all the very best for tomorrow. will be thinking of you. its been a long time coming but you are there at last. you know how pleased i am for you. 
sounds like you have had a pamper day today. 

kitty good luck with jabs

sammy hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## Jule

Pix good luck for tomorrow.  Woo hoo a plan at last bet you cant believe it.

Kitty glad your injection went ok.

Yrblueeyedgirl how were your bloods?


----------



## skyblu

Kitty - I was on 450 menapour and I was told 6 bottles to 1 water I had this tx 7 times. Hope this helps and good luck for Friday.

Pix - good luck for tomorrow

Blueeyedgirl - hope bloods went o.k

Best of luck ladies on tx
Skyblu.xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey girls

Jodie called said my blood levels were 202 and said it was right where it needs to be at this stage of pregnanacy. i have to go back thursday to xcheck them again. hope this means its good news?  I dont want to spk too soon but bleeding seems to have calmed right down too  
T/c xxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone, so can't wait to get some dates in place!

Hey blue that is great news :O)


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Great news yrblueeyedgirl   

Good luck today girls, Jules for bloods, Jo for scan & Pix for planning     

Have a good day everyone, wrap up warm.

Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks kitty, hope you got plenty of growth happening.


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post before i go to work, good luck for bloods today jule, and good luck with planning appt pix, glad to hear things ok so far blueeyed girl and take care of yourself, hi to everyone else.


----------



## Kitty71

Cheers pix,

I'm sitting here at work with a fluffy water bottle on my tum, I'm toastie warm   

K xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cant usually keep up with you girls on this thread lol    but had to pop in and say Pix - lots of luck for your planning appointment, send a few hugs to queenie (and good luck for tomorrow), Jule hope today's bloods put your mind at rest and of course congrats to blue    

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Jule

Brilliant news blueeyedgirl hope you are feeling bit more relaxed.
Ive had my bloods taken so just gotta wait for the results.
Pix good luck for your appt.
Jo good luck for your scan.
Kitty glad your are using the hot water bottle im sure your little follicles are growing niceley.


----------



## sun dancer

Blueeyedgirl thats great news 
hope everyone else is ok 
im not sure where everyone is at so just wishing u all gd luck wiv app/scans this wk


----------



## josiejo

As usual I have no idea where everyone is at so sorry if I have missed any of you out.

Jule, good luck for the blood test
blueeyedgirl, thats great news
Kitty, I am sure that hot water bottle is helping the follies grow nicely for your next scan
Pix good luck with planning appointment, when are you hoping to cycle?
Queenie, I hope you are ok today and are spoiling yourself in prep for tomorrow
Sammy, sorry that your cycle has been postponed, fingers crossed you will get going soon.

As for me, I have finally got my Planning appointment this afternoon. For some reason I have got myself all worked up about it. I think I have been reading too much and now nothing makes sense as it has all jumbled in my head lol It will be really good to have a date to work towards, we aren't planning on starting until Jan but just having those dates will be great.

An old friend of mine works at CARE in Manchester and has told me a wee bit about the new embryologist. He sounds a really nice guy, apparently he is a bit of a talker.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post from work.

josie jo good luck for app today. it will feel great to have a date to work towards

pix good luck

jules glad you have had bloods done. text me and let me know when you get the results

yrblueeyedgirl glad bloods came back good


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

*Pix and Josiejo* hope your planning appointments go well today
*Jule* - fingers crossed for your blood tests today 
*Queenie* - good luck for Tomoz
*Kitty* - hopefully everything will be OK on Friday I had my first cycle of stimms extended by a week too 
*Blueeyedgirl *- good luck for your scan tomoz
*Sammy75* - so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled hope your doing OK  
*Diddy - *Looks like we may only be a few days apart

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well this week xx

Updated list:

PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct Josiejo........................Planning 20th Oct Queenie......................Lap 21stOct - Tx Jan 2011
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
JK1............................Scan 28th Oct Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov










Jule............................OTD 22nd Oct


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249012.0

but Jule has already beaten you to it I see  with news


----------

